# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Comdex 2006

## ngia

Πραγματοποιήθηκε συνάντηση με τον οργανωτή της Comdex, μετά από πρόσκληση του.

Συγκεκριμένα:
Ο χώρος θα είναι φέτος μεγαλύτερος από πέρυσι αφου θα προστεθεί ένα επίπεδο ακόμα, ο οργανωτής θέλει να καλύψει κυρίως τους εκθέτες αποκλειστικά με ασύρματη σύνδεση (όσοι θέλουν θα φέρουν δική τους γραμμή από πάροχο, όσοι θέλουν ενσύρματη σύνδεση από την έκθεση θα τους την φέρουν με κάποιο αντίστοιχο τίμημα, ενώ η ασύρματη σύνδεση θα είναι δωρεάν)

Ο σκοπός του οργανωτή είναι αφενός να μειωθεί το κόστος, αφού το να περάσουν σύρμα σε όλα τα περίπτερα φαίνεται ότι είναι μεγάλο και αφετέρου σαν έκθεση τεχνολογίας να παρουσιάσουν κάτι τεχνολογικά προχωρημένο. Εκείνο που δίνει στους χορηγούς είναι η προβολή.

Μας προτάθηκε να αναλάβουμε κάποιο ρόλο σε αυτή τη διαδικασία, η σκέψη του οργανωτή ήταν να είμαστε αυτοί που θα βγάλουμε τις προδιαγραφές, θα συντονίσουμε και θα εποπτεύσουμε όλη τη διαδικασία (manager δηλ.)
Αυτό διότι εμπιστεύεται την κρίση μας, θέλει να υπάρχει στο όλο εγχείρημα η σφαγίδα του awmn (σαν ραδιοερασιτέχνης έχει κοντινή αντίληψη), αλλά και γιατί έτσι θα εξοικονομήσει χρήματα. 
H comdex χρησιμοποιεί ανέκαθεν πολλούς εθελοντές οι οποίοι θέλουν να βάλουν τη συμμετοχή τους στο βιογραφικό τους.

Εξηγήθηκαν όλες οι παράμετρο του εγχειρήματος και ότι εμείς σαν ερασιτέχνες δεν θα θέλαμε και ίσως δε μπορούμε να αναλάβουμε τέτοιο ρόλο, αλλά οτι θα ‘θέλαμε να συνεισφέρουμε στο βαθμό που μπορούμε και κυρίως σε συμβουλευτικό επίπεδο.

Όσον αφορά την έκθεση θα υπάρχει μία γραμμή (μάλλον 8mbps) η οποία για λόγους ευκολίας θα διατεθεί αποκλειστικά με ασύρματο τρόπο, ενώ μία άλλη (μάλλον 2mbps) θα δωθεί στους εκθέτες που θέλουν ενσύρματη πρόσβαση (με κάποιο τίμημα). Ένα κομμάτι αυτής θα είναι για τους gamers.

H γραμμή των 8Mbps θα έλθει στην έκθεση από το καφάο με κάποιο τρόπο, πιθανά με χορηγία. Αν αυτό δεν ευδοκιμήσει ή το κόστος είναι πολύ μεγάλο, μπορεί να έλθει ασύρματα ακόμα και με 802.11.
Η έκταση του χώρου που θα καλυφθεί θα είναι περίπου 30000τ.μ

Το πρώτο βήμα είναι να βγάλουμε κάποιες γενικές προδιαγραφές, σύμφωνα με τις οποίες ο οργανωτής θα ζητήσει από εταιρίες εξοπλισμό.

Για το σκοπό αυτό πρέπει να δούμε κάποια πράγματα και κυρίως το βαθμό εμπλοκής μας. Όσον αφορά το λαβείν, ο οργανωτής παρέχει σε αυτή τη φάση άφθονη προβολή για το awmn.

Σκέψεις , προτάσεις, ιδέες ?

----------


## ngia

Ένα προσχέδιο για τις προδιαγραφές :

*Πρωτόκολλο*
Η ασύρματη κάλυψη του χώρου θα πρέπει να γίνεται με βάση τα πρωτόκολλα ΙΕΕΕ802.11/b/g/a. Οι συσκευές θα πρέπει να υποστηρίζουν δύο ασύρματες διεπαφές ταυτόχρονα, μία a και μία b/g. H συσκευές πρέπει να υποστηρίζουν wds προκειμένου να γίνει ένας βασικός κορμός σε a, ενώ το κομμάτι της πρόσβασης να δίνεται με g.

*Κάλυψη χώρου*
Όσον αφορά την κάλυψη θα πρέπει να καλυφθεί το 100% του χώρου της έκθεσης (βλ. επισυναπτόμενο διάγραμμα) και μάλιστα με τέτοια πυκνότητα κάλυψης ώστε να είναι δυνατή η λειτουργία των συσκευών των εκθετών σε ρυθμό τουλάχιστον 36Mbps (για 802.11g/a)
Το συνολικό εμβαδό του χώρου είναι 30000τ.μ ενιαίου χώρου όπου τα περίπτερα διαχωρίζονται με χωρίσματα. Ο χώρος αυτός μοιράζεται σε δύο επίπεδα.
Η αναγκαία αρχή είναι να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί αν είναι δυνατό καθόλου καλώδιο. Αν παρόλα αυτά είναι σκόπιμο μπορεί να γίνουν κάποιες καλωδιώσεις ανάμεσα στον ασύρματο εξοπλισμό και το κέντρο της έκθεσης.

*Αριθμός χρηστών*
Θα υπάρχουν 150 περίπτερα, για τα οποία θα πρέπει να διατεθεί ο εξοπλισμός για την ασύρματη σύνδεση τους. Αυτές μπορεί να έχουν ethernet, usb διεπαφή ή να πρόκειται για pci-pcmicia κάρτες. Δεδομένου ότι οι πρώτες θα χρειαστούν πιθανά οδηγούς και ρυθμίσεις, η πλειοψηφία των πελατών θα έχει συσκευή με ethernet διεπαφή, με κύριο στόχο να μην χρειαστεί από την πλευρά του χρήστη, αλλά και της υποστήριξης η ελάχιστη προσπάθεια.
Θα πρέπει να υπολογίζονται 150 περίπτερα με κάθε περίπτερο από δύο υπολογιστές, να εργάζονται ταυτόχρονα.

*Διαλειτουργικότητα - συμβατότητα*
Οι συσκευές πρέπει να ακολουθούν το πρωτόκολλο 802.11b/a/g ώστε να μην υπάρχουν προβλήματα διαλειτουργικότητας ανάμεσα σε διαφορετικούς τύπους συσκευές που τυχόν μπορεί να διαθέτουν οι εκθέτες / επισκέπτες.

*Ποιότητα υπηρεσίας*
Όλοι οι χρήστες της ασύρματης πρόσβασης θα έχουν την ίδια ποιότητα υπηρεσίας. Το δίκτυο θα πρέπει να διαθέτει μηχανισμό QoS προκειμένου υπηρεσίες διαφορετικών απαιτήσεων να μπορούν να εξυπηρετηθούν ταυτόχρονα.
Όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα που έχουν οι χρήστες, θα είναι της τάξεως 100Kbps το εγγυημένο εύρος και 1Mbps το μέγιστο που μπορεί να διατεθεί από έναν εκθέτη.
Το δίκτυο θα πρέπει να είναι έτσι φτιαγμένο , ώστε να μπορεί να υποστηρίξει και εφαρμογές πραγματικού χρόνου όπως VoIP και παιχνίδια. Η χρήση του δικτύου από ένα χρήστη, δεν θα πρέπει να εμποδίζει κάποιον άλλον από το να έχει την επιθυμητή ποιότητα υπηρεσίας.
Δεδομένου ότι στο περιβάλλον της έκθεσης θα υπάρχει μεγάλος αριθμός από ap (τουλάχιστον 20) τα οποία χρησιμοποιούν b/g , θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μέριμνα ώστε η παρουσία τους να μην εμποδίζει την πρόσβαση και να μην υποβαθμίζει την ποιότητα υπηρεσίας στους εκθέτες.

*Διαθεσιμότητα υπηρεσίας*
Αναγκαίο είναι να υπάρχουν 2 άτομα για την υποστήριξη των χρηστών, on site, με τυχόν προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίσουν όσον αφορά την ασύρματη πρόσβαση τους, όπως και προβλήματα στην ασύρματη υποδομή. Αντίστοιχα πρέπει να υπάρχει 1 άτομο st/by κατά τις ώρες λειτουργίας της έκθεσης για τυχόν προβλήματα που παρουσιαστούν.

*Σύνδεση χρήστη*
Με τη σύνδεση του χρήστη στο ασύρματο δίκτυο θα πρέπει να του εμφανίζει μία σελίδα με το λογότυπο της comdex, οδηγίες και πιθανά άλλα διαφημιστικά στοιχεία.
Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει login ή άλλες διαδικασίες οι οποίες θα προσθέτουν πολυπλοκότητα και θα αφαιρούν ευχρηστία από τον χρήστη. Η γενική αρχή πρέπει να είναι 'όσο πιο απλό γίνεται'

Σκέψεις , προτάσεις, ιδέες ?

----------


## lambrosk

Νικήτα αν πρόκειται εθελοντικά να βοηθήσουμε εκτός απο την σχεδίαση ακόμα και στην υλοποίηση , τότε υπολόγισε με για απογευματινές ώρες και περιορισμένες πρωινές (αν υπάρξει ανάγκη με άδεια απο την εργασία μου αν δεν υπάρχει φόρτος)  ::

----------


## mbjp

Καλημερα!
Συγκεκριμενες ιδεες/προτασεις δεν εχω λογω απειριας αλλα θα ηθελα πολυ να συμετασχω

----------


## NetTraptor

Αυτό στο περί WDS σε a και ap σε b/g δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό … μάλλον θα πρέπει να γίνει μια μικρογραφία του awmn… δεν νομίζω ότι οι συσκευές παρέχουν τέτοιο feature… εκτός αν κανένα cisco super duper μπορεί να το κάνει.. νομίζω ότι μόνο σε μια μπάντα παίζουν και wds αλλά και το βασικό access. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως… ίσως να γίνεται…

_WDS (Wireless Distribution System) allows packets to pass from one wireless AP (Access Point) to another, just as if the APs were ports on a wired Ethernet switch. APs must use the same standard (802.11a, 802.11b or 802.11g) and work on the same frequencies in order to connect to each other_

eg http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=7444

Εκτός αν έχετε καμιά πατέντα κατά νου…  ::  

Το “hotspot” μπορεί να γίνει και μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε την σελίδα της comdex μια και καλή με redirection… παρά ταύτα όμως το access θα γίνεται χωρίς Login… 0.0.0.0/0 στο wallen garden

Το κυριότερο μέλημα όμως είναι ο εξοπλισμός και τα χέρια. Που, πως και ποιος θα δώσει τόσο εξοπλισμό? Εννοώ ότι ναι θα βρεθούν διάφοροι… αλλά θα είναι στην ώρα του εκεί? Μπορούμε να έχουμε εκπρόσωπους εκεί 24/7?

Τα άλλα είναι εφικτά .. το πιστεύω βλέποντας την δουλειά που έγινε στο forum! Πάμε να αρχίσουμε όμως το γρηγορότερο δυνατό ώστε να έχουμε μεγαλύτερο buffer.

Επίσης κάτι πρέπει να κερδίσει και ο σύλλογος από αυτή την εκδήλωση … εκτός από προβολή… όσο ποιο έξυπνα το χειριστούμε τόσο ποιο πολλά θα λάβουμε… 


Το καρότο είναι η προβολή, το είδος της εκδήλωσης, οι αριθμοί της εκδήλωσης και ο χώρος στο οποίο δραστηριοποιούμεθα

Περισσότερες σκέψεις και ιδέες πρέπει να αναπτυχθούν σε face to face επίπεδο με την απαραίτητη αποδοχή ανάληψης της εργασίας…

----------


## dti

Το ελάχιστο που μπορούμε να διεκδικήσουμε είναι ένα περίπτερο σε κεντρικό σημείο της έκθεσης με όλα τα έξοδα πληρωμένα.
Σίγουρα θα απαιτηθεί σοβαρή εμπλοκή πολλών ατόμων ειδικά τις τελευταίες 1-2 μέρες (και νύχτες) πριν την έναρξη της έκθεσης.
Θυμάμαι πέρυσι μέχρι τα μεσάνυχτα πριν την ημέρα έναρξης, η έκθεση θύμιζε εργοτάξιο...
Η εμπλοκή μας σ' ένα έργο σαν αυτό δε διαφέρει σε τίποτε από την εμπλοκή μας σε κάποιο από τα χρηματοδοτούμενα προγράμματα της Ε.Ε. κάτι που προς το παρόν δεν επιτρέπεται με την ισχύουσα απόφαση της Γ.Σ.
Πιστεύω οτι εφόσον αποφασίσουμε να συμμετάσχουμε, θα πρέπει να υπάρξει σωστός προγραμματισμός και εμπλοκή αρκετών μελών που θα πρέπει να αυτοδεσμευθούν οτι θα βοηθήσουν εθελοντικά με σκοπό την προβολή του awmn και μόνο.

----------


## nc

> Η εμπλοκή μας σ' ένα έργο σαν αυτό δε διαφέρει σε τίποτε από την εμπλοκή μας σε κάποιο από τα χρηματοδοτούμενα προγράμματα της Ε.Ε.





> εμπλοκή αρκετών μελών που θα πρέπει να αυτοδεσμευθούν οτι θα βοηθήσουν εθελοντικά με σκοπό την προβολή του awmn και μόνο.


Δαμιανέ, αυτά τα δύο κάπου ΔΕΝ κολλάνε μεταξύ τους...

----------


## argi

Προσωπικά πιστευω...

α) έχουμε ΄δείξει εμπράκτως ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε επαγγελματικών προδιαγραφων δουλειά σε εθελοντική βάση

β) το κόστος του πράγματος σε εξοπλισμό είναι μεγάλο και δεν μπορεί να βγει απο "τσόντες" και παραχωρήσεις...

γ) ότι πάει να την βγάλει ο οργανωτής "πολύ" φτηνά γιατί και πέρισυ πήραμε προβολή και μια χαρά θα μας ήταν να κάνουμε το ίδιο και φέτος... Μόνο που φέτος μας ζητάται να δουλεψουμε για πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο και όχι μόνο για μας... Άρα η προβολή δεν αρκεί από μονη της...

Dti, το κεντρικό περίπτερο θέλει και πολλά χρήματα για να υποστήριχθεί... Δεν έχει νόημα να μας δώσει περίπτερο δίπλα στην Dell και εμείς να είμαστε με μία βιτρινούλα και home-made αφίσες... Ίσως να βολέυει να είμαστε λίγο πιο κεντρικά ή λίγο πιο μεγάλο περίπτερο αλλά οχι πολύ διαφορετικα΄απο εκεί που είμασταν...

δ) ότι αν θέλει να κάνει ένα τέτοιο έργο θα πρέπει να συνεισφέρει κάτι σε χρήμα που θα πάει για εξοπλισμό και μετά θα μείνει στο σύλλογο... (δηλαδή εντάξει να υποστηρίξουμε την υποθεση με εργασία που κοστιζει μόνο τον χρόνο μας, αλλά όχι και να βάλουμε και απο την τσέπη μας για hardware για να μειώσει εκείνος το κόστος του... Στο κάτω κάτω λεφτά θα βγάλει...) Ngia αν θες πάμε να του μιλήσουμε μαζί...

ε) ότι έχουμε αρκετό χρόνο μπροστά μας για να το οργανώσουμε πολύ καλά... και βέβαια να κάνουμε άλλο ένα success story στην προσπάθεια μας... 

@rg!

----------


## tyfeonas

> Αυτό στο περί WDS σε a και ap σε b/g δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό … μάλλον θα πρέπει να γίνει μια μικρογραφία του awmn… δεν νομίζω ότι οι συσκευές παρέχουν τέτοιο feature… εκτός αν κανένα cisco super duper μπορεί να το κάνει.. νομίζω ότι μόνο σε μια μπάντα παίζουν και wds αλλά και το βασικό access. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως… ίσως να γίνεται…
> 
> _WDS (Wireless Distribution System) allows packets to pass from one wireless AP (Access Point) to another, just as if the APs were ports on a wired Ethernet switch. APs must use the same standard (802.11a, 802.11b or 802.11g) and work on the same frequencies in order to connect to each other_
> 
> eg http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=7444
> 
> Εκτός αν έχετε καμιά πατέντα κατά νου…  
> 
> Το “hotspot” μπορεί να γίνει και μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε την σελίδα της comdex μια και καλή με redirection… παρά ταύτα όμως το access θα γίνεται χωρίς Login… 0.0.0.0/0 στο wallen garden
> ...



αν μπουνε mikrotik ap που θα κανουν αυτο που συζηταγαμε σε αλλο τοπικ?
να μπαινουν δηλαδη οι χρηστες και να τους κανει redirect σε μια σελιδα που θα δηλωνει οτι το ινετ παρεχεται μεσω του awmn η κατι τετοιο.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Η εμπλοκή μας σ' ένα έργο σαν αυτό δε διαφέρει σε τίποτε από την εμπλοκή μας σε κάποιο από τα χρηματοδοτούμενα προγράμματα της Ε.Ε.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Βεβαίως και κολλάνε.
Η εμπλοκή μας σε κάποιο χρηματοδοτούμενο έργο δε σημαίνει οτι απαραίτητα θα βγάλουν χρήματα κάποιοι.
Σου υπενθυμίζω οτι όταν φτιάχθηκε το "Αλφαβητάρι για την ασύρματη δικτύωση" από μέλη του Συλλόγου, παρόλο που ο Σύλλογος δεν αναμίχθηκε (θεωρητικά) επίσημα, τα χρήματα δωρήθηκαν στο Σύλλογο. 
Δούλεψαν λοιπόν καθαρά εθελοντικά κάποιοι και με τη δουλειά τους προέβαλαν και το awmn έστω και έμμεσα.
Μη ξεχνάς οτι τη συγγραφή του συγκεκριμένου οδηγού την επικαλούμαστε πλέον σαν ενδεικτικό έργο της κοινότητάς μας (με σκοπό βέβαια να υπογραμμίσουμε τη νομιμότητα του δικτύου μας).

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, αν προκύψει κάποιο οικονομικό όφελος, προτείνω αυτό να πάει υπέρ του Συλλόγου (με αποκλειστικό σκοπό την αγορά εξοπλισμού και το στήσιμο νέων κόμβων για την επέκταση του δικτύου).
Ακόμη όμως και να μην προκύψει οικονομικό όφελος άμεσα, το ελάχιστο που πρέπει να πετύχουμε είναι να έχουμε ένα μεγάλο περίπτερο σε κεντρικό σημείο της έκθεσης, χωρίς κόστος, άρα θα έχουμε έμμεσο οικονικό όφελος.

----------


## alex-23

Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να πάμε και να το δούμε σαν πρόκληση.

Θέλει πολύ καλή οργάνωση για να μπορέσουμε να λειτουργήσουμε σαν ομάδα. 
Αλλά πριν ξεκινήσουμε δεν ελέγχουμε πρώτα αν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε ?

Δηλαδή αν θέλουμε 20 ap για να καλύψουμε τον χώρο που θα τα βρούμε?
Λογικά μπορούμε να βάλουμε και panel.

----------


## nc

> Η εμπλοκή μας σε κάποιο χρηματοδοτούμενο έργο δε σημαίνει οτι απαραίτητα θα βγάλουν χρήματα κάποιοι.


Αυτή είναι μια μεγάλη ιστορία η οποία δεν έχει σχέση με την Comdex.
Οπότε να την αφήσουμε για άλλη φορά.




> Σου υπενθυμίζω οτι όταν φτιάχθηκε το "Αλφαβητάρι για την ασύρματη δικτύωση" από μέλη του Συλλόγου, παρόλο που ο Σύλλογος δεν αναμίχθηκε (θεωρητικά) επίσημα, τα χρήματα δωρήθηκαν στο Σύλλογο. 
> Δούλεψαν λοιπόν καθαρά εθελοντικά κάποιοι και με τη δουλειά τους προέβαλαν και το awmn έστω και έμμεσα.


Εγώ ξέρω ότι μερικά έχουν χαθεί στο δρόμο.




> Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, αν προκύψει κάποιο οικονομικό όφελος, προτείνω αυτό να πάει υπέρ του Συλλόγου (με αποκλειστικό σκοπό την αγορά εξοπλισμού και το στήσιμο νέων κόμβων για την επέκταση του δικτύου).


Η γνώμη μου είναι ο σύλλογος να μην αποκτήσει ιδιόκτητους κόμβους για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους που ΔΕΝ έχουν σχέση με την παρούσα συζήτηση.




> Ακόμη όμως και να μην προκύψει οικονομικό όφελος άμεσα, το ελάχιστο που πρέπει να πετύχουμε είναι να έχουμε ένα μεγάλο περίπτερο σε κεντρικό σημείο της έκθεσης, χωρίς κόστος, άρα θα έχουμε έμμεσο οικονικό όφελος.


Ήταν η πρώτη πρόταση που έκανα χθες όταν το πρωτοακουσα.
Νομίζω ότι είναι υλοποιήσιμο εάν γίνει αποδεκτό και βέβαια χρειάζεται την ανάλογη υποστήριξη από πλευράς συλλόγου με κύριο μέλημα την αισθητική παρουσίαση καθώς ως γνωστό στις εκθέσεις αυτές πουλάς μούρη και τίποτε άλλο. 

*Όμως πριν ζητήσουμε οτιδήποτε πρέπει να κατασταλάξουμε τη μπορούμε να προσφέρουμε.*

----------


## lambrosk

Απο ότι κατάλαβα οι συσκευές και τα υλικά υλοποίησης θα είναι καλυμμένα και ιδιοκτησίας του διοργανωτή ...
που ίσως απο δω και στο εξής να ζητάει φέτος μια βοήθεια απο εμάς να του στήσουμε ένα full ασύρματο δίκτυο με Mobility αλλά να θέλει να το υλοποιεί κάθε χρόνο... αν έχει στα χέρια του το project με τις συσκευές και τα configs που χρησιμοποιηθήκαν...
ίσως και σε άλλες εκθέσεις...  ::  για σκεφτείτε το.

----------


## sotiris

> Δηλαδή αν θέλουμε 20 ap για να καλύψουμε τον χώρο που θα τα βρούμε?
> Λογικά μπορούμε να βάλουμε και panel.


O ngia είπε
_Μας προτάθηκε να αναλάβουμε κάποιο ρόλο σε αυτή τη διαδικασία, η σκέψη του οργανωτή ήταν να είμαστε αυτοί που θα βγάλουμε τις προδιαγραφές, θα συντονίσουμε και θα εποπτεύσουμε όλη τη διαδικασία (manager δηλ.)_ 
δηλαδή απλά 
το awmn προτείνει εξοπλισμό και ο οργανωτής φροντίζει να βρει τον εξοπλισμό.
το awmn προτείνει ότι χρειάζονται για παράδειγμα 20 άτομα για τις εργασίες και ο οργανωτής φροντίζει να βρει τα άτομα αυτά.
το awmn επιβλέπει τις εργασίες, την τήρηση των προδιαγραφών που θα έχει βγάλει, το χρονοδιάγραμμα των εργασιών από τα συνεργεία του οργανωτή κλπ.

από ότι κατάλαβα εγώ το awmn θα είναι ο τεχνικός ενδιάμεσος ανάμεσα στο οργανωτή (χρήμα), τους τεχνικούς που θα το φτιάξουν (και θα πληρωθούν) και των εκθετών που θα πληρώσουν τον οργανωτή.

εγώ θα πρότεινα ο σύλλογος να μην ζητήσει κεντρικό περίπτερο κλπ, αλλά να κανονίσει εκ των προτέρων μια τιμή (με κάποια σύμβαση έργου για παράδειγμα) για αυτά που θα κάνει, ή αν δεν γίνεται αυτό λόγω καταστατικού, ο οργανωτής να κάνει δωρεά (έτσι δεν θα υπάρχει και θέμα με το παρακρατηθέν φόρο της σύμβασης, σε περίπτωση που γίνει σύμβαση ατομική όπως με το Αλφαβητάρι) στο σύλλογο το συμφωνηθέν ποσό.

----------


## JS

> αλλά να θέλει να το υλοποιεί κάθε χρόνο...


Ξυπνήστε....πουλάτε γνώση για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί σε κάποιον που θα βγάζει κάθε χρόνο πολλαπλάσια απο αυτά που θα πάρετε.
Τζάμπα γνώση απο εμάς για εμάς , όχι για commercial σκοπούς !!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Tyfeona ναι καλά κατάλαβες… το ωραίο είναι όμως ότι δεν χρειάζεται να βάλουμε πολλά…και ένα να βάλουμε και όλα τα AP να πέφτουν τυφλά σε μια lan του ΜΤ το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα θα έχουμε!

Από εκεί και πέρα αυτά που θα πρέπει να ζητηθούν για μένα είναι

Κάλυψη όλου του εξοπλισμού και μάλιστα παραχώρηση του στο τέλος της εκδήλωσης!
Περίπτερο κεντρικό με full κάλυψη των εξόδων μέσα από το marketing budget της Comdex
Προβολή του AWMN σαν “συνδιοργανωτής” σε κάθε μέσο το οποίο θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για την καμπάνια της Comdex.

Μερικοί ξέρουν τι χρήμα ρέει σε αυτές τις εκθέσεις και τι χορηγίες πέφτουν. Νομίζω ότι τα παραπάνω είναι Peanuts. Και πάλι οι απαιτήσεις αυτές θα είναι ανταγωνιστικές σε οικονομικές προσφορές που μπορεί να λάβουν. Νομίζω ότι είμαι ρεαλιστικός… και τα παραπάνω είναι πρακτικές και λειτουργικές απαιτήσεις.

Το μόνο που μένει από εκεί και πέρα είναι να φανούμε αντάξιοι των απαιτήσεων μας αλλά και των απαιτήσεων αυτής της έκθεσης.

----------


## jungle traveller

Παιδια δν θα πρεπει να αφησουμε ετσι μια τετοια ευκαιρια.Οντως πρωτα θα πρεπει να δουμε τι μπορουμε να προσφερουμε και μετα να πουμε ναι σε οτιδηποτε,μιλαμε για μια εταιρια η οποια πες οτι δν παει κατι καλα με καποιον τροπο θα μας κυνηγισει...

Εγω παντως αμα θελετε την βοηθεια μου μπορω να ερθω.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Η εμπλοκή μας σε κάποιο χρηματοδοτούμενο έργο δε σημαίνει οτι απαραίτητα θα βγάλουν χρήματα κάποιοι.
> 
> 
> Αυτή είναι μια μεγάλη ιστορία η οποία δεν έχει σχέση με την Comdex.
> Οπότε να την αφήσουμε για άλλη φορά.


Έχει άμεση σχέση με το παράδειγμα που σου ανέφερα (Αλφαβητάρι) οπότε δεν πρέπει ν' αφήσουμε λαναθασμένες απόψεις να πλανώνται έτσι απλά...




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Σου υπενθυμίζω οτι όταν φτιάχθηκε το "Αλφαβητάρι για την ασύρματη δικτύωση" από μέλη του Συλλόγου, παρόλο που ο Σύλλογος δεν αναμίχθηκε (θεωρητικά) επίσημα, τα χρήματα δωρήθηκαν στο Σύλλογο. 
> Δούλεψαν λοιπόν καθαρά εθελοντικά κάποιοι και με τη δουλειά τους προέβαλαν και το awmn έστω και έμμεσα.
> 
> 
> Εγώ ξέρω ότι μερικά έχουν χαθεί στο δρόμο.


Αν εννοείς τα χρήματα που θα έπρεπε να δωρίσει ο Ifaistos στο Σύλλογο, πιστεύω οτι αυτά δεν έχουν οριστικά χαθεί. Θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσει αργά ή σύντομα κι αυτό το θέμα και κυρίως ο Ifaistos να δώσει άμεσα πληροφόρηση εδώ, ή στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου, τί πρόκειται να γίνει μ' αυτό το θέμα.
Άσχετα πάντως με το μερίδιο του Ifaistos όσοι δούλεψαν πραγματικά για το Αλφαβητάρι, το έκαναν με ξεκάθαρο σκοπό να δωρίσουν την αμοιβή στο Σύλλογο.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, αν προκύψει κάποιο οικονομικό όφελος, προτείνω αυτό να πάει υπέρ του Συλλόγου (με αποκλειστικό σκοπό την αγορά εξοπλισμού και το στήσιμο νέων κόμβων για την επέκταση του δικτύου).
> 
> 
> Η γνώμη μου είναι ο σύλλογος να μην αποκτήσει ιδιόκτητους κόμβους για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους που ΔΕΝ έχουν σχέση με την παρούσα συζήτηση.


Ο Σύλλογος πρέπει να διαθέτει έτοιμο στημένο εξοπλισμό σε ικανή ποσότητα που θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κατά περίπτωση. 
Και όχι βέβαια να τρέχει να μαζεύει από κόμβους άρον-άρον εξοπλισμό που είχε δανείσει για να τον χρησιμοποιήσει σε κάποια εκδήλωση.
Και βέβαια, ο Σύλλογος οφείλει να βρει τον τρόπο να στήσει ιδιόκτητους κόμβους του σε στρατηγικής σημασίας σημεία (π.χ. Πάρνηθα) για να διευκολύνει τη διασύνδεση περιοχών που τώρα δεν είναι συνδεδεμένες στον κορμό του awmn μέσα κι έξω από το λεκανοπέδιο.

----------


## ngia

> ..σύμφωνα με τις οποίες ο οργανωτής θα ζητήσει από εταιρίες εξοπλισμό ... που θα βγάλουμε τις προδιαγραφές, θα συντονίσουμε και θα εποπτεύσουμε όλη τη διαδικασία (manager δηλ.)..


δεν βάζουμε εξοπλισμό..ο χορηγός πρέπει να ζοριστεί να δώσει τον απαιτούμενο σε ποιότητα και όγκο εξοπλισμό
μικροτικ και άλλα παρόμοια linuxοειδή και ιδιοκατασκευές τα ξεχνάμε..δεν θα το δεχθούν αυτοί που θα θελήσουν να γίνουν χορηγοί..

εξοπλισμό χορηγία από τον οργανωτή ξεχάστε το.
βασικό παραμένει ο επιθυμητός βαθμός εμπλοκής μας




> Το μόνο που μένει από εκεί και πέρα είναι να φανούμε αντάξιοι των απαιτήσεων μας αλλά και των απαιτήσεων αυτής της έκθεσης.


πρέπει να'ναι πάντα σο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού μας ότι και να κάνουμε τελικά

ας προχωρήσουμε στο πρώτο βήμα που είναι οι προδιαγραφές..που θα δωθούν μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες από εμάς στον οργανωτή και μετά θα φανεί που πάει..

----------


## Acinonyx

Να είσαστε πολύ προσεκτικοί σε αυτό το πρώτο τέτοιου είδους "άνοιγμα".

Θα πρέπει να φροντίσετε σίγουρα να πετύχει, γιατί η πρώτη εντύπωση είναι πάντα αυτή που μένει στην αγορά.

----------


## sotiris

moderated RF @ 14-5-2006 17:41 

Διεγράφη αναφορά σε διεγραμμένο post καθώς και σχετικό σχόλιο μετά από αίτημα του χρήστη 


*Από τη στιγμή που έγινε edit το μηνυμα που δικαιολογούσε την απαντηση μου, θέλω να σβυστεί όλο το ποστ μου, δεν έχει νόημα να είναι έτσι.*

----------


## NovemberQ

> Ξυπνήστε....πουλάτε γνώση για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί σε κάποιον που θα βγάζει κάθε χρόνο πολλαπλάσια απο αυτά που θα πάρετε.
> Τζάμπα γνώση απο εμάς για εμάς , όχι για commercial σκοπούς !!!


Από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα, λογω της επιτυχιας του AWMN στο Ε. Κοινωνικό Φορουμ
υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να χαρακτιρίσουμε εθελοντική προσφορά την συμετοχή μας στην έκθεση. *Είναι τελείως άσχετα πράγματα* 

Νομίζω οτι χρειάζετα *ιδιαιτερη προσοχή*  στον τρόπο χειρισμού του όλου θέματος.

Συμφωνώ κατ'αρχήν με τον *JS*, και ακόμη και σε επίπεδο 'μανατζαρίσματος' τα πράγματα δεν είναι απλά.

Παντώς μεσα από τη κουβέντα που θα γίνει εδώ νε εχουμε στό μυαλό μας οτί *δεν* υπάρχει εθελόντική προσφορά για commercial σκοπούς.

----------


## dti

> μικροτικ και άλλα παρόμοια linuxοειδή και ιδιοκατασκευές τα ξεχνάμε..δεν θα το δεχθούν αυτοί που θα θελήσουν να γίνουν χορηγοί..


Επομένως τί μένει; Κάποια ciscευή;  ::  
Τί εμπειρία υπάρχει σε τέτοιου είδους εξοπλισμό; Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε απλά ap's ή cisco routers που κάποιοι έχουν δουλέψει...

Πιστεύω οτι με αρκετά "κουτάκια" (αντίστοιχα αυτών που βάζουμε στις ταράτσες μας) τοποθετημένα ψηλά στην οροφή κάθε ορόφου του κτιρίου και με panels μπορούμε να "φωτίσουμε" ικανοποιητικά κάθε γωνιά της έκθεσης...

----------


## argi

Κάπου κάποιος είπε για μικρά κουτάκια (πχ wrap) με δύο ifs, 1 σε a για ΒΒ και ένα σε b για ΑP... Tα ΒΒ να παίζουν WDS. Αυτό σαν κόστος είναι περίπου 300 Ευρώ ανά βάση αλλά είναι τελειως αυτόνομο και θέλει μόνο ρευμα...ιδανικό για γρήγορο deployment...

Βέβαια δεν κατάλαβα τι κακο έχουν τα linuxokoyta και τα Μikrotikia για την δουλεια που το θελουν... και τι τελος παντων περιμενουν απο εμας...

@rg!

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> μικροτικ και άλλα παρόμοια linuxοειδή και ιδιοκατασκευές τα ξεχνάμε..δεν θα το δεχθούν αυτοί που θα θελήσουν να γίνουν χορηγοί..
> 
> 
> Επομένως τί μένει; Κάποια ciscευή;  
> Τί εμπειρία υπάρχει σε τέτοιου είδους εξοπλισμό; Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε απλά ap's ή cisco routers που κάποιοι έχουν δουλέψει...
> 
> Πιστεύω οτι με αρκετά "κουτάκια" (αντίστοιχα αυτών που βάζουμε στις ταράτσες μας) τοποθετημένα ψηλά στην οροφή κάθε ορόφου του κτιρίου και με panels μπορούμε να "φωτίσουμε" ικανοποιητικά κάθε γωνιά της έκθεσης...


cisco-linksys, dlink, aruba, zte, κ.α




> Βέβαια δεν κατάλαβα τι κακο έχουν τα linuxokoyta και τα Μikrotikia για την δουλεια που το θελουν... και τι τελος παντων περιμενουν απο εμας...


Δεν έχουν τίποτα κακό..καλύτερα είναι..αλλά δεν θα το δεχθούν οι χορηγοί.
Απο μας περιμένουν να 



> να είμαστε αυτοί που θα βγάλουμε τις προδιαγραφές, θα συντονίσουμε και θα εποπτεύσουμε όλη τη διαδικασία (manager δηλ.)


αυτό που θα κάνουμε εμείς είναι αυτό που μπορούμε και θέλουμε

----------


## ngia

> Από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα, λογω της επιτυχιας του AWMN στο Ε. Κοινωνικό Φορουμ
> υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να χαρακτιρίσουμε εθελοντική προσφορά την συμετοχή μας στην έκθεση. *Είναι τελείως άσχετα πράγματα* 
> 
> Νομίζω οτι χρειάζετα *ιδιαιτερη προσοχή*  στον τρόπο χειρισμού του όλου θέματος.
> 
> Συμφωνώ κατ'αρχήν με τον *JS*, και ακόμη και σε επίπεδο 'μανατζαρίσματος' τα πράγματα δεν είναι απλά.
> 
> Παντώς μεσα από τη κουβέντα που θα γίνει εδώ νε εχουμε στό μυαλό μας οτί *δεν* υπάρχει εθελόντική προσφορά για commercial σκοπούς.


Γιαυτό η εμπλοκή μας θα πρέπει να είναι ανάλογη με το ώφελος (περίπτερο, προβολή awmn).

----------


## alex-23

> δεν θα το δεχθούν οι χορηγοί.


δεν το καταλαβαινω τι τους νοιαζει τους χορηγους τι θα βαλουμε εμεις??


εμεις μονο απο mikrotik ξερουμε  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
>  δεν θα το δεχθούν οι χορηγοί.
> 
> 
> δεν το καταλαβαινω τι τους νοιαζει τους χορηγους τι θα βαλουμε εμεις??
> 
> 
> εμεις μονο απο mikrotik ξερουμε


οι χορηγοί που θα χορηγήσουν τον ασύρματο εξοπλισμό..
θα δείξει στην πορεία..όταν μαζέψουμε περισσότερα δεδομένα..

----------


## cirrus

> δεν το καταλαβαινω τι τους νοιαζει τους χορηγους τι θα βαλουμε εμεις??
> 
> εμεις μονο απο mikrotik ξερουμε


Ου ρε. Ένα ποσοστό του δικτύου ξέρει μόνο από mikrotik. Ούτως η αλλιώς δεν παίζει ρόλο τόσο το software όσο η δικτυακή υποδομή.

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγώ πάντως ngia έχω άλλη γνώμη για το “Managerial”… 

Πετάμε την καραμέλα διοικητικό στέλεχος, Μαναγερ, επιτελικό έργο, εποπτεία και όλα τα συναφή σε ένα κουβά και αυτό που βγαίνει είναι 10 Μα…ιδες… με γνώσεις of 1 Million Dollars να δουλεύουν κρεμασμένοι εδώ και εκεί κάνοντας και τον manager, και τον marketing, και τον technichian, και τον support, και τον cable boy … for nothing… και όταν πάει κάτι στραβά… επειδή έχουν βάλει και υπογραφή τα σκασμένα, τρώνε και τον φούσκο…

Και λένε μετά… «εμένα μου είπατε να εποπτεύω... και περίμενα και περίμενα… και κανένας δεν εμφανίσθηκε να δουλέψει… όποτε λέω ο βλάκας…. Δεν πάω να τα κάνω όλα εγώ μην γίνουμε ρεζίλι των σκυλιών. Τώρα που πήγε κάτι στραβά και εγώ έχω κάνει τον ζογκλέρ 40 ημέρες μου την λέτε γιατί δεν σχεδίασα και δεν επόπτευσα καλά? Η μήπως να κοιτάξουμε τις αφεντομουτσούνες σας?»

Λοιπόν, για να μην βρεθούμε προ εκπλήξεων, αποφασίστε οριστικά ότι θα είμαστε οι full time ζογκλέρ… και εκεί θα πρέπει να παίξουν με τους δικούς μας κανόνες ότι και να λένε ότι και να ακούσετε…
Αλλιώς εξασφαλίστε γραπτώς ότι δεν θα ακουμπήσουμε ούτε 1 καλώδιο και ότι θα το παίξουμε Manager από πολυθρόνα.

Κανένας… μα κανένας δεν μπορεί να βάλει τα χέρια του ούτε σε cisco ούτε σε aruba και να βάλει υπογραφές εκτός εάν έχει κανένα CCNA ή αν έχει εκπαιδευτεί σε Aruba ή σε κάποια άλλη γκάμα προϊόντων. Αν θέλουμε να το πάμε σωστά. Ένα αυτό.

Και δεύτερον… μην ξεπουλάτε τα πάντα… καλά σας λένε… φτάνει!
Έχουμε ένα σωματείο με τραγικό ταμείο και projectakia που μπορούν να τρέξουν αλλά δεν έχουν κεφάλαιο.
Πριν λίγο είδα πρακτικά ΔΣ με full report για 1 Sat Box Και ένα athlon 1.2 … Για γέλια πραγματικά. Oχι για το report, αυτό πρέπει να γίνετε τυπικά, αλλά για τον εξοπλισμό που αγοράζουμε… φτώχια καταραμένη…

Αποφασίστε και προδιαγράψτε καθαρά και επίσημα τι θα γίνει και τι θα γίνετε σε κάθε τέτοια περίπτωση. Μέση οδός δεν υπάρχει! Αλλιώς πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα αδειάζουμε συνAWMNites και πολύτιμη γνώση στα σκουπίδια χωρίς να το θέλουμε. Εμένα προσωπικά θα μου έφτανε να στήσουμε ένα περίπτερο με ερασιτεχνική αλλά original όψη, καλή παρέα και το όμορφο κλήμα που είχαμε πέρυσι, παρά να τρέχουμε για τον καθένα χωρίς κανένα ουσιαστικό όφελος (μην μου πείτε ότι θα κερδίσουμε και πολλά με το να patchοσουμε 200 καλώδια και να βάλουμε 20 ΑΡ.. λίγο πολύ το έχουμε το άθλημα όλοι) για το σύλλογο και το δίκτυο με ρίσκο να αμαυρώσουμε το όνομα μας για μια βλακεία κάποιου αλλού.

----------


## socrates

O Ιωσήφ έβαλε τις διαχωριστικές γραμμές εκεί που πρέπει!

Είναι ευκαιρία η συμμετοχή μας σε ένα τέτοιο έργο αλλά θέλει και μεγάλη προσοχή.

----------


## acoul

Πως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε;

----------


## NetTraptor

> Πως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε;


Δεν παίζεσαι…  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

> φτώχια καταραμένη…


Που την είδες την φτώχεια βρε Ιωσήφ ? 
Τί πρέπει να κάνουμε? να μπούμε στην λογική της διαφήμισης εξοπλισμού για να μας δίνουν υλικό?

Όποια εταιρεία θέλει μπορεί να μας δώσει υλικό για αξιολόγηση χωρίς καμμία δέσμευση απο μέρους μας. 

Πάντως Managers στην ασύρματη δικτύωση της έκθεσης δεν μπορούμε να γίνουμε. Δεν έχουμε τέτοια δομή. Το πολύ πολύ να μας βοηθήσουν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι της εκθεσης στο τράβηγμα των καλωδίων. :: 

Είναι παρακινδυνευμένο να βάλουμε εξοπλισμό που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε για πρώτη φορά. Ακόμα παρακινδυνευμένο είναι να εφαρμόσουμε τελείως νέες λύσεις. Μπορεί να γίνουμε ρεζίλι. 
Η πρόταση του argi για κάτι αυτόνομο είναι πολύ καλή. Είναι η λύση που ξέρουμε όλοι και είναι σίγουρη.(ένα φορητό AWMN !! ) Το κόστος αγοράς μπορεί να καλυφθεί απο το ταμείο του Σωματείου μαζί με χρηματοδότηση κάποιων απο τα μέλη εαν είναι ανάγκη. Μετά την έκθεση ο εξοπλισμός μπορεί να πωληθεί στα μέλη χωρίς να επιβαρύνουμε το ταμείο. 

Η πρόκληση για μένα είναι στην υλοποίηση μιά τέτοιας λύσης. Θα μας δώσει αρκετές πληροφορίες και πείρα για επόμενες προσπάθειες. 
Είναι σαν να μας βάζουν στο Λούνα Πάρκ να παίξουμε  ::   ::  
Ας αρκεστούμε σε αυτό.

----------


## MAuVE

Διευκρινιστικά και μόνον.

Προδιαγραφές ζήτησε ο άνθρωπος.

Πως μεταφράζεται αυτό.

Είναι ο κλασσικός τρόπος για να ζητήσεις μία (ο Θεός να την κάνει) "μελέτη" τζάμπα.

Σε αυτούς που πουλάνε εξοπλισμό λές :

_Κάνε μου μία προσφορά._

Σε αυτούς που δεν πουλάνε εξοπλισμό λες :

_Μου φτιάχνεις μία προδιαγραφή_ 

Δεν αρθρώνεις την απαγορευμένη λέξη "μελέτη" γιατί αυτή προυποθέτει αμοιβή του μελετητή.

Η μελέτη μπορεί να αποτελείται από μία σειρά σχεδίων Α0 και 100άδες σελίδες τεχνικών περιγραφών, προδιαγραφών και υπολογισμών ή και να κατοικοεδρεύει μόνο στο μυαλό "μελετητή".

Γενικά, από αυτούς που δεν ξέρουν θεωρείται περιττό έξοδο.

Αυτοί που έχουν εκτελέσει κάποια σοβαρά έργα ξέρουν την αξία μίας καλής μελέτης.

----------


## nvak

> Σε αυτούς που δεν πουλάνε εξοπλισμό λες :
> 
> _Μου φτιάχνεις μία προδιαγραφή_


_Τεχνική Περιγραφή_ 
λέγεται, όταν πρόκειται για έργο όπως εδώ. 

_Τεχνικές προδιαγραφές εξοπλισμού και εγκατάστασης._
είναι οι προδιαγραφές του εξοπλισμού και των εργασιών.

ακολουθούν υπολογισμοί, σχέδια κλπ.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Η πρόκληση για μένα είναι στην υλοποίηση μιά τέτοιας λύσης. Θα μας δώσει αρκετές πληροφορίες και πείρα για επόμενες προσπάθειες. 
> Είναι σαν να μας βάζουν στο Λούνα Πάρκ να παίξουμε   
> Ας αρκεστούμε σε αυτό.


Αν συνεχίσουμε να παίζουμε τα καλά και ήσυχα παιδιά μέσα σε κάθε λουναπαρκ που στήνουμε εμείς (μάλιστα εσύ προτείνεις να βάλουμε και λεφτά για 10 αραπάκια που ίσως χρειαστούν αλλά δεν έχουμε λεφτά να τα πλερώσουμε), έτσι ώστε να μας αγοράσουν παγωτό η γλειφιτζούρι στο τέλος… Άστο καλύτερα… 

Κρατάμε τον ρεφενέ για την πάρτη μας, στήνουμε το μίνι super λουναπαρκ… και αγοράζουμε γλειφιτζούρια σε καμιά 2-3 ευπαρουσίαστες φίλες για να τα γλύφουν μπροστά στο περίπτερο να κάνουμε και εντύπωση… και τσάμπα και χρυσές δουλειές…

Παλιά συνταγή! Μεταξύ καγκουρων σε τέτοιες εκθέσεις πιάνει…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

το βλέπω να γίνεται αυτό που ανέφερα από το πρώτο ποστ..



> Εξηγήθηκαν όλες οι παράμετρο του εγχειρήματος και ότι εμείς σαν ερασιτέχνες δεν θα θέλαμε και ίσως δε μπορούμε να αναλάβουμε τέτοιο ρόλο, αλλά οτι θα ‘θέλαμε να συνεισφέρουμε στο βαθμό που μπορούμε και κυρίως σε συμβουλευτικό επίπεδο.


έτσι βγάζουμε το περίπτερο μας για φέτος (υπόψη ότι δεν πληρώσαμε τελικά τα 300ε από τη δομή του περιπτέρου πέρυσι..) και κάνουμε ένα περίπτερο καλύτερο από πέρυσι και περνάμε εμείς καλά..και εμείς καλύτερα..
http://info.awmn.net/users/index.php?op ... iew&id=213

----------


## sotiris

Για να γίνει ένα τέτοιο έργο, τυπικά χρειάζεται μία μελέτη.
Ειδικά εάν ο μελετητής και ο κατασκευαστής είναι διαφορετικά πρόσωπα, αυτό κρίνεται απαραίτητο, για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους.

Μια μελέτη περιλαμβάνει βασικά, 
μια Τεχνική Περιγραφή (στην οποία περιγράφεις γενικά τι πρόκειται να γίνει, και τις γενικές αρχές που θα στηριχτείς), 

μια Τεχνική Προδιαγραφή (στην οποία σου γίνεται ο κώλος ΝΑ για να την φτιάξεις, είναι πολλαπλάσια σε μέγεθος και ανάλυση από την Περιγραφή...και στην ουσία εκεί γράφεις όλο το έργο σε χαρτί, όσο πιο καλά μπορείς και όσο πιο αναλυτικά γίνεται...και άμα θες φωτογραφίζεις και τον εξοπλισμό),

ακολουθούν τα σχέδια, υπολογισμοί, προμετρήσεις, προυπολογισμός, κλπ.

Εαν ο μελετητής και ο κατασκευαστής είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο, αρκετά από τα παραπάνω (ίσως και όλα), μπορεί να βρίσκονται στο κεφάλι του μελετητή.

Επειδή από ότι κατάλαβα ο μελετητής και ο κατασκευαστής θα είναι διαφορετικά πρόσωπα....ΠΡΕΠΕΙ για το καλό του μελετητή να γίνει μελέτη.

Τώρα το θέμα εδώ μπλέκει περισσότερο διότι ο οργανωτής ζητάει και επίβλεψη από τον μελετητή.

Οπότε οι λύσεις είναι οι:

είτε παίρνει το awmn το έργο κατά αποκλειστικότητα (μελέτη, επίβλεψη, κατασκευή) και πληρώνεται για αυτό, και δεσμεύεται να το υλοποιήσει και να το θέσει σε σωστή λειτουργία.

είτε δεν γίνεται το παραπάνω, οπότε καλό θα ήταν να περιοριστεί ο ρόλος του awmn στα απολύτως απαραίτητα (πχ μερικές σελίδες Τεχνικής Περιγραφής, και μια λίστα εξοπλισμού που θα προκύψει εμπειρικά), χωρίς άλλες δεσμεύσεις και υποχρεώσεις....κατι σαν σύμβουλος έργου ένα πράγμα.

Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε....

----------


## nvak

> Αν συνεχίσουμε να παίζουμε τα καλά και ήσυχα παιδιά μέσα σε κάθε λουναπαρκ που στήνουμε εμείς (μάλιστα εσύ προτείνεις να βάλουμε και λεφτά για 10 αραπάκια που ίσως χρειαστούν αλλά δεν έχουμε λεφτά να τα πλερώσουμε), έτσι ώστε να μας αγοράσουν παγωτό η γλειφιτζούρι στο τέλος… Άστο καλύτερα…


Αυτό που πρότεινα είναι να οργανώσουμε μία ομαδική για wrapάκια κομπλέ και με παραλαβή μετά την έκθεση !!
Βάζουμε τους ηλεκτρολόγους της έκθεσης να τα κρεμάσουν και να τα συνδέσουν. 
Τα ρυθμίζουμε και αυτό ήταν όλο.
Από το όλο στήσιμο θα μας περισσέψουν καμμία 15αριά πάνελ. Ίσως μπορεί να μας τα προσφέρει ο διοργανωτής και μείς με την σειρά μας να τα δώσουμε στα παιδιά που θα τρέξουν, στους συμμετέχοντες της ομαδικής ή στο Σύλλογο.




> αγοράζουμε γλειφιτζούρια σε καμιά 2-3 ευπαρουσίαστες φίλες για να τα γλύφουν μπροστά στο περίπτερο να κάνουμε και εντύπωση… και τσάμπα και χρυσές δουλειές…


Τέλεια ! βάζω τα γλυφιτζούρια. Βάζεις τις φίλες ?  ::

----------


## acoul

Ο nvak καλά τα λέει ... να είχαμε μερικούς ακόμα καλά θα ήταν !!  ::  Όμορφο το αφιέρωμα για την παρουσία του AWMN στην περσινή Comdex !! Πραγματικά ωραίες στιγμές !!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Τέλεια ! βάζω τα γλυφιτζούρια. Βάζεις τις φίλες ?


Κάγκουρα…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

έχετε τίποτα να προσθέσετε-αφαιρέσετε στις προδιαγραφές που θα δώσουμε (2ο ποστ)?

----------


## B52

> Βάζουμε τους ηλεκτρολόγους της έκθεσης να τα κρεμάσουν και να τα συνδέσουν.


Και αν δεν παει κατι καλα θα πουνε.. (οι μ@λ@κες του ΑWMN που τα εστησαν ειναι αχρηστοι) και βεβαια αυτο θα πηγαινει για εμας και οχι για τους ηλεκτρολογους..  ::  



> Τα ρυθμίζουμε και αυτό ήταν όλο.


Aυτο ειναι ευκολο...αρκει να μην αναμιχθουν ουτε ηλεκτρολογοι, για ευνοητους λογους.....



> Από το όλο στήσιμο θα μας περισσέψουν καμμία 15αριά πάνελ. Ίσως μπορεί να μας τα προσφέρει ο διοργανωτής και μείς με την σειρά μας να τα δώσουμε στα παιδιά που θα τρέξουν, στους συμμετέχοντες της ομαδικής ή στο Σύλλογο.


Kαι που ξερεις αν ο διοργανωτης δεν πει... (αφου μου τα εστησαν και πηγε ολο το 'κολπο' καλα και τα τσεπωσα γιατι να μην τα κρατησω και για του χρονου και να μου τα ξαναβαλουν οι ηλεκτρολογοι και με πιο λιγα εξοδα..

Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι αν ειναι να κανουμε κατι εκει (COMDEX) πρεπει να εχουμε ισχυρο ανταλλαγμα... οπως, Κεντρικο περιπτερο και πολυ δωρεαν διαφημιση σε ολα τα εντυπα που θα υπαρχουν στην εκθεση, και το βασικοτερο απο ολα.... οτι αν ειναι να το κανουμε εμεις πρεπει να γινουν ολα απο ΕΜΑΣ και να μην 'δωσουμε' ετσι απλα γνωσεις 4 χρονων τζαμπε..

Οποτε του λες.. κυριε Ταδε θελουμε αυτα και αυτα τα πραγματα για να το στησουμε το πραγμα... σου τα φερνει και τα φτιαχνεις, δεν σου τα φερνει δεν τα φτιαχνεις....
Αμα βεβαια πει οκ καλο θα ειναι να στησουμε λειτουργικα και κεραιες που εχουμε στησει και γνωριζουμε οτι θα πανε καλα σε ολο το διαστημα της εκθεσης και δεν θα μας κρεμασουν.
Δεν συμφωνω επισης οτι δεν ξερουμε κατι αλλο απο mikrotik που διαβασα σε προηγουμενο post αλλα στη προκειμενη περιπτωση για ευκολια και ταχυτητα στησιματος αλλα και αξιοπιστια νομιζω οτι το mikrotik ειναι η λυση.

Οσο για βοηθεια.. παρα τον ελαχιστο χρονο μου ειμαι μεσα.....  ::  

so simple....

----------


## nvak

> στο περιβάλλον της έκθεσης θα υπάρχει μεγάλος αριθμός από ap (τουλάχιστον 20) τα οποία χρησιμοποιούν b/g , θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μέριμνα ώστε η παρουσία τους να μην εμποδίζει την πρόσβαση και να μην υποβαθμίζει την ποιότητα υπηρεσίας στους εκθέτες.


Πρέπει να εξασφαλισθούν κάποια κανάλια. 
Κανονικά ο χώρος πρέπει να καλύπτεται σε g και σε a. ( το a για video και γενικά μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες) Αυτό σημαίνει διπλά συστήματα.

Ο διοργανωτής πρέπει να ενοικιάζει συσκευές ασύρματης πρόσβασης σε όσους δεν θα διαθέτουν σχετικό εξοπλισμό ή αντιμετωπίσουν προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας.

----------


## mbjp

> Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι αν ειναι να κανουμε κατι εκει (COMDEX) πρεπει να εχουμε ισχυρο ανταλλαγμα... οπως, Κεντρικο περιπτερο και πολυ δωρεαν διαφημιση σε ολα τα εντυπα που θα υπαρχουν στην εκθεση, και το βασικοτερο απο ολα....


ή εναλλακτικα να προγραμματιστει παρουσιαση του δικτυου σε καποιο conference room..




> οτι αν ειναι να το κανουμε εμεις πρεπει να γινουν ολα απο ΕΜΑΣ και να μην 'δωσουμε' ετσι απλα γνωσεις 4 χρονων τζαμπε..


+++
αν θες να κανεις κατι σωστα καντο μονος σου..

----------


## nvak

> Και αν δεν παει κατι καλα θα πουνε.. (οι μ@λ@κες του ΑWMN που τα εστησαν ειναι αχρηστοι) και βεβαια αυτο θα πηγαινει για εμας και οχι για τους ηλεκτρολογους..


Εννοώ την δουλειά αγγαρείας. Σκάλες, κρέμασμα, ρευματοδότηση. Τα συστηματάκια θα είναι απο πρίν έτοιμα απο μας και θα υπάρχει και επίβλεψη.

----------


## alsafi

Επειδή μάλλον δεν τα ξέρετε καλά τα πράγματα.
Αυτοί που διοργανώνουν την έκθεση έχουν μια έκπτωση 40-50% (τουλάχιστον )από τους εκθέτες που συμμετέχουν σε αυτήν.
Κοινός ξεχάστε χορηγίες και άλλα. Μόνο αγγαροδουλειά είναι να κάνουμε

----------


## NetTraptor

Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται νομίζω ότι είναι όλα καλυμμένα… αν πάμε μόνο για το μπλα μπλα option καλά είναι…

Αυτό που έγραψα περί WDS το κοιτάξατε?? Είναι εφικτό?

Επίσης στο Hotspot page μήπως θα ήταν καλό να κάνουν ένα registration όλοι για να ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται? Προσέλευση, στατιστικά, “ασφάλεια”, τύποι συσκευών που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν, μπλα μπλα… πολλά από αυτά είναι valuable data και για αυτούς είναι η διαφορά…

Με κάθε registration ένα random user/pass μπορεί να δημιουργείται για όλη την διάρκεια της εκδήλωσης και να εμφανίζεται στην οθόνη κατά το τέλος του registration. 
Λίγο πολύπλοκο δεν λέω… ξεζουμίζει ομως Value από ένα απλό wifi access

Επίσης το tech-team νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αποτελείτε από περισσότερα άτομα στα peak hours αλλά και σε rotation… πρέπει να είναι σε θέση (και να έχουν την όρεξη) να απαντήσουν και την ποιο χαζή ερώτηση και να καταφέρουν να managaroun τον χρόνο τους αναλόγως…..

Επίσης χρειάζεται και ένα σύστημα ενδοεπικοινωνίας… πράγμα που φαντάζομαι ότι υπάρχει και είναι ότι πιο χρήσιμο για διάφορες συνεννοήσεις… βαλε και από αυτό λίγο…

Κατά τα αλλά ποιος θα βάλει τις μπύρες?? Τα γλειφιτζούρια τα βρήκαμε!  ::  


ΥΓ Αν σκεφτώ καμιά άλλη βλακεία θα το γράψω…. Brainstorming δεν κάνουμε?  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Θα πρέπει να δοθεί προσοχή στο ότι εάν σε κάποιο περίπτερο (ή σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο σημείο το οποίο θα πρέπει να συνδέεται ασύρματα) υπάρξει μεγάλος συνωστισμός, σε συνδυασμό με την επιβάρυνση του χώρου από τον θόρυβο που θα δημιουργηθεί από όλες τις συσκευές που θα λειτουργούν κατά τη διάρκεια της έκθεσης, μπορεί η διαθεσιμότητα της ασύρματης σύνδεσης να μην είναι ικανοποιητική. Σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται να έχει καμία σχέση με αυτή που θα μετρηθεί στον άδειο χώρο.

Προσοχή θα πρέπει να δοθεί επίσης στον τρόπο με τον οποίο υλοποιεί ο κάθε κατασκευαστής το wds και οι δυνατότητες που παρέχει η κάθε συσκευή προκειμένου να γίνεται όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερο troubleshooting. Στο wds είναι δυσκολότερο να εντοπιστούν προβληματικά σημεία.

Καλό θα ήταν επίσης στη μελέτη να εξασφαλιστεί η ελάχιστη απόσταση που θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μεταξύ εξοπλισμού που εκπέμπει και ανθρώπων (οικολογικό και τυπικό θέμα).

Εάν τελικά καταλήξουμε στο να συμμετάσχουμε στην ανάπτυξη του ασύρματου τοπικού δικτύου με κάποιο τρόπο και εάν είναι να γίνει αναφορά του awmn στους συντελεστές μελέτης του δικτύου, να ζητήσουμε κι εμείς εγγυήσεις σχετικά με το κατά πόσον θα ακολουθηθούν οι προτάσεις μας. Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα θα πρέπει να είναι διαφήμιση για το ασύρματο δίκτυο και εμας και όχι το αντίθετο. Στην περίπτωση που δεν ακολουθηθεί ακριβώς η μελέτη, να μπορούμε κατά την κρίση μας να αποσύρουμε το όνομά μας από τους συντελεστές μελέτης.

Επιθυμώ να βοηθήσω κι εγώ, εφόσον μπορώ να ενημερώνομαι για όλες οι συζητήσεις και συμφωνίες που θα γίνονται με τους εμπλεκόμενους μέσω του ανοικτού forum.

Καθημερινές πρωί δουλεύω, μετά είμαι στη διάθεση των δικών μας οργανωτών!

Καλή επιτυχία και φέτος!

----------


## NetTraptor

Όσων αφορά τις αποστάσεις και την κάλυψη κάποιος είχε πει ότι υπάρχει ένα tool από την arLuba που κάνει τέτοια δουλειά… μήπως να δοκιμάσουμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε για μόστρα?  ::

----------


## ngia

> ..ΥΓ Αν σκεφτώ καμιά άλλη βλακεία θα το γράψω…. Brainstorming δεν κάνουμε?


προς στιγμήν ίδρωσα...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ..ΥΓ Αν σκεφτώ καμιά άλλη βλακεία θα το γράψω…. Brainstorming δεν κάνουμε? 
> 
> 
> προς στιγμήν ίδρωσα...


Και δεν είδες τα γλειφιτζούρια ακόμα… ααααα πολύ deprived μου είσαι και εσύ…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambros_G

::   ::  Εγώ βιντεάκι πότε να φτιαξω?  ::   ::  

Άσχετο!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Εγώ βιντεάκι πότε να φτιαξω?   
> 
> Άσχετο!


Επειδή εσένα σε βλέπω και γουστάρεις… ένα πράμα βαράτε με και ας κλαίω… προτείνω να αρχίσεις τώρα κιόλας…. Εμείς πως μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε ώστε να γίνει ακόμα καλύτερο το βίντεο.

Έχω μια πολύ καλή ιδέα (είναι λίγο project … αλλά μπορεί να βγει καλό) … θα (σου) αρέσει αλλά λέω να την κρατήσουμε για έκπληξη (αν παίξει και γίνεται)… μαζί με λίγη φαντασία και ιδέες από άλλους … θα είναι super…  ::

----------


## lambros_G

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambros_G
> 
>   Εγώ βιντεάκι πότε να φτιαξω?   
> 
> Άσχετο! 
> 
> 
> Επειδή εσένα σε βλέπω και γουστάρεις… ένα πράμα βαράτε με και ας κλαίω… προτείνω να αρχίσεις τώρα κιόλας…. Εμείς πως μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε ώστε να γίνει ακόμα καλύτερο το βίντεο.
> 
> Έχω μια πολύ καλή ιδέα (είναι λίγο project … αλλά μπορεί να βγει καλό) … θα (σου) αρέσει αλλά λέω να την κρατήσουμε για έκπληξη (αν παίξει και γίνεται)… μαζί με λίγη φαντασία και ιδέες από άλλους … θα είναι super…


Αυτη τη φορα θα ξεκινησουμε νωριτερα οποτε θα εχουμε και πιο καλα αποτελεσματα  ::  
Το σημαντικο ειναι να εχουμε υλικο.Να τραβηξουμε βιντεακια με camera και να φτιαξουμε κατι πιο ποιοτικο.

Ειδωμεν....  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Netraptor +++  ::  γεια σου ρε Ιωσήφ, ήθελα να έγραφα, αλλά με πρόλαβες στα πάντα...  ::

----------


## dti

> Το σημαντικο ειναι να εχουμε υλικο.Να τραβηξουμε βιντεακια με camera και να φτιαξουμε κατι πιο ποιοτικο.
> 
> Ειδωμεν....


Κάτι σαν το dvd του twmn...  ::

----------


## ngia

αυτό δηλ. πάρτες ιδέες..
http://info.awmn.net/users/images/stori ... N/twmn.avi

----------


## acoul

Ξεχυλίζει μεράκι ... !! Δύναμη και ομορφιά μαζί !!

----------


## acoul

Να μη το ξεχνάμε το θέμα, αν δεν πάμε σε πόλεμο είναι σημαντικό  ::

----------


## ngia

> Να μη το ξεχνάμε το θέμα, αν δεν πάμε σε πόλεμο είναι σημαντικό


δεν το ξεχνάμε...

----------


## dti

Μένουν λιγότερες από 50 ημέρες μέχρι την έναρξη της φετινής comdex.

Μπορούμε να προγραμματίσουμε από τώρα τις ενέργειες που απαιτούνται για μία αξιοπρεπή παρουσία του awmn, αντάξια του δικτύου μας;

Με βάση την περυσινή μας πολύ καλή παρουσία, είναι δεδομένο οτι θα χρειαστούμε:

- εξοπλισμό για το link από την έκθεση
- εξοπλισμό για το περίπτερό μας
- έπιπλα για το περίπτερο
- pc's και οθόνες που θα επιδεικνύουν τις πιο καλές υπηρεσίες που προσφέρονται στο δίκτυο
- έντυπο υλικό (δεδομένου οτι οι περισσότεροι μας γνωρίζουν πλέον, πρέπει να ανανεωθεί το περυσινό κείμενο και να δοθεί έμφαση κατά τη γνώμη μου στο νέο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο που μας καλύπτει, στις υπηρεσίες, γεωγραφική κάλυψη, hotspots κλπ.)
- voip για επίδειξη και χρήση. Καλό είναι να υπάρχει κάποιος * με όλα τα καλούδια που έχουν στηθεί εδώ κι εκεί (ώρα, καιρός, αφύπνιση, voip2pstn, κλπ.)
- αφίσσες

Ο Σύλλογος μπορεί να καλύψει όλα τα παραπάνω, αλλά καλό είναι να συμμετέχουμε όλοι τόσο στην προετοιμασία όσο και στο στήσιμο και παρουσία στη συγκεκριμένη έκθεση.

 ::  Τέλος, να συμπληρώσω οτι αν κάνουμε τις κατάλληλες ενέργειες, πιθανόν κάποιο κόστος (ειδικά του έντυπου υλικού) θα μπορούσε να καλυφθεί ενδεχομένως από τη διαφημιστική καμπάνια της ΕΕΤΤ για την ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας...

----------


## ngia

H πρόταση για τη συμμετοχή μας.
Την προηγούμενη έκθεση τη δομή του περιπτέρου την είχε αναλάβει η εταιρία που συνεργαζόταν με την έκθεση με τιμή 20ε/τμ (τη μισή δηλ.)
Πέραν τούτου χρειάστηκε να νοικιάσουμε και άλλα έπιπλα όπως και να φέρουν τα μέλη κάποια, αφού ο εξοπλισμός που δίνει είναι φτωχός.

----------


## nvak

Προτείνω να πάμε χωρίς δομή.
3-4 τραπεζάκια καφενείου (εκείνα τα στρογυλλά) και αντίστοιχες καρέκλες.

Εμείς δεν πάμε να πουλήσουμε. Αυτοί που πάνε να πουλήσουν ας πληρώσουν. 
Οργανωμένη ομάδα πελατών είμαστε. Αν μας θέλουν καλώς αλλιώς καλή καρδιά !!  ::

----------


## dti

"Δομή" + μοκέττα πρέπει να υπάρχει υποχρεωτικά...
Μόνο αν στήσουμε το περίπτερό μας έξω από τον εκθεσιακό χώρο δεν θα πληρώσουμε τίποτε...  ::  

Δεδομένου οτι φέτος δεν ξοδέψαμε χρήματα για τη συμμετοχή μας σε κάποια άλλη έκθεση (π.χ. Elektronika) όπως πέρυσι, επιβάλλεται να έχουμε μια ευπρόσωπη παρουσία στη comdex (σε λογικά πλαίσια πάντα).

----------


## argi

Απλά καλό είναι να αγοράσουμε απο πριν μια βιτρίνα και μια διακριτική ραφιέρα για να στεγάσουμε τον εξοπλισμό που θα είναι προς επίδειξη για να μην μας τσεκουρώσουν όπως την άλλη φορά... Aυτά μπορούν μετά να είναι μόνιμη παρακαταθήκη στην λέσχη...

@rg!

----------


## dti

> Απλά καλό είναι να αγοράσουμε απο πριν μια βιτρίνα και μια διακριτική ραφιέρα για να στεγάσουμε τον εξοπλισμό που θα είναι προς επίδειξη για να μην μας τσεκουρώσουν όπως την άλλη φορά... Aυτά μπορούν μετά να είναι μόνιμη παρακαταθήκη στην λέσχη...
> 
> @rg!


Συμφωνώ, το είχαμε συζητήσει και προτείνει και παλιότερα άλλωστε.
Το κακό είναι οτι το θυμόμαστε πάντα λίγο πριν από κάποια έκθεση...
Πάντως στη λέσχη δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε οτι θέλουμε (δεν είναι απλά θέμα οτι δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμος χώρος). 
Αν μη τι άλλο πάντως, μια βιτρίνα με 1-2 κουτάκια, feeders, κλπ. θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε εκεί που είναι το dreambox  ::  και τα ηχεία...

----------


## acoul

Δαμιανέ, έχεις κάποιο νεότερο για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα;

----------


## antonisk7

Προσφέρω εθελοντικά τις αρχιτεκτονικές υπηρεσίες μου, στο στήσιμο του περιπτέρου (σχεδιασμό και υλοποίηση), και με το τίποτα (σχεδόν) μπορούμε να κάνουμε μία πολύ καλή εμφάνιση , έξυπνες ιδέες υπάρχουν! Το να ριξουμε πέντε τραπεζάκια καφενείου, νομίζω, αν μην τι άλλο, οτι δεν μας εκπροσωπεί διόλου. Αφιερώνουμε τόσα λεφτά σε αυτό το hobby μας , ας μην φαινόμαστε σαν κακομοίρηδες.

----------


## dti

> Δαμιανέ, έχεις κάποιο νεότερο για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα;


Μάλλον το Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου, οφείλει να μας ενημερώσει σχετικά...
Μένουν λιγότερες από 30 ημέρες... και επειδή θέλουμε να στήσουμε κάποιο link από την έκθεση προς το υπόλοιπο awmn, δεν είναι κατάλληλο οποιοδήποτε περίπτερο, σε οποιοδήποτε επίπεδο...
Επομένως πρέπει να γίνουν άμεσα κάποιες κινήσεις, αν δεν έχουν ήδη γίνει.

----------


## ALTAiR

Μη ξεχνάτε την προσφορά του εργοδότη μου για ένα Banner από μουσαμά διαστάσεων περίπου 1,3m Χ 2,5m ή σε αυτοκόλλητο ή σε 2 πιο μικρά κομμάτια ίσως.

----------


## b_marag

Καλημέρα, ήθελα να ρωτήσω πότε θα γίνει η έκθεση?

----------


## acoul

Από τη μεριά μου υπάρχει ένα soekris και ένα toshiiba wrc-1000 σε εξωτερικό κουτί, μία omni 12dbi, ένα panel 19dbi και ένα feeder nvak με σιλικόνη και λαστιχοταινία για την βιτρίνα. Φαντάζομαι μπορούμε να βρούμε και κάποιο FireNAS σε κουτί και άλλα καλούδια !!

----------


## cheetah

Well, εχω κατι ραφια που ηταν κρεμασμενα σε τοιχο (ξυλινα) αν θελετε να τα στησουμε στο περιπτερο no Prob. Υπάρχουν και κάποια γραφειάκια που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν. ΟΛΑ είναι λυμένα και χρειάζονται συναρμολόγηση. Επειδή δε τα χρειάζομαι ΟΥΤΩΣ η άλλως μπορώ να τα κάνω μια δωρεά στο σύλλογο (όλο και κάπου θα τα χάριζα)

Μπορω να φερω και μαζι μου ενα Laptop για να δειχνουμε στον κοσμο το awmn. Τι αλλο χρειαζομαστε ?
Όσο για βοήθεια για το στήσιμο της έκθεσης και για βοήθεια εκεί, απογευματινές ώρες count me in. So στείλτε ένα PM για να κανονίσουμε  

Η έκθεση είναι 20-22 Οκτωβρίου οπότε τρέχουμε  ::

----------


## cheetah

Καμια κίνηση περι εκθέσεως ?

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει άφθονο υλικό και θα έχουμε και καλή συμμετοχή όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα. Το link πρέπει να δούμε από που θα βγει και μιά δυό βιτρίνες με τζάμι που να κλειδώνουν για το υλικό που θα έχουμε εκεί ... από ενημερωτικό υλικό δεν ξέρω τι υπάρχει έτοιμο και πόσο ενημερωμένο είναι με τα τελευταία επιτεύγματα ...  ::

----------


## donalt

> ...... Το link πρέπει να δούμε από που θα βγει.........


Από την μεριά μου υπάρχει διαθέσιμο if . 
Η οπτική επαφή είναι δεδομένη (από την είσοδο τις έκθεσης φαίνονται τα πιάτα μου) αν όμως στήσουμε εκεί που στήσαμε πέρσι παρεμβάλλονται δυο δέντρα.

----------


## ice

ρε παιδες το ΔΣ που ειναι ?

Please remove me to offtopic !!!!

----------


## acoul

> ρε παιδες το ΔΣ που ειναι ?
> 
> Please remove me to offtopic !!!!


έχεις χάσει επισόδια, εδώ ψάχνουμε και τη Γ.Σ. ...  ::

----------


## Dare Devil

Έχω ένα δήθεν αδιάβροχο ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί (Δημητρίου) με πλάτη. Το οποίο δεν το έχω σε αχρηστία για φιγούρα όμως είναι μια χαρά. Θα μπορούσα να ρίξω μέσα και μια μητρική για εφέ  ::  Αν νομίζετε οτι χρειάζετε πείτε μου να το φέρω στον σύλλογο.

----------


## Cha0s

Φέρε και κάνα ουσικάκι γιατί στην Comdex κανονίζουν μεγάλο Πάρτι!


Θα το κάψουν!  ::

----------


## dti

Φέρε το αύριο το απόγευμα στη λέσχη. Χαμένο δεν θα πάει...

----------


## acoul

Βαγγέλη μπορείς να κανονίσεις για τίποτε ενδιαφέρουσες γλάστρες ... ?? ξέρεις εσύ !!

----------


## Cha0s

Είμαι απασχολημένος αυτό τον καιρό.

Έκανα φορμάτ το παράνομο mikrotik και πρέπει να ξαναπεράσω τα φίλτρα για τα VPN της ACN.


Σόρρυ  ::

----------


## acoul

καλά, θα σου στείλουμε φωτογραφίες, αλλά ξέρεις τι λένε: το πραγματικό πράγμα είναι άλλο πράμα ...  ::  βλέπω και από το νέο άβαταρ ότι έχεις κάνει μια στροφή στις προτιμήσεις σου τώρα τελευταία ...

----------


## Cha0s

Χαίρομαι που πέφτεις στο επίπεδο μου  ::  


Βέβαια οι mods πέρα βρέχει...  ::  

Είδες για να έχεις τα κονέ;  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι όλοι εσείς που έχετε "λυσσάξει" να πάμε στην Comdex, αν το Δ.Σ. δεν θέλει να κατέβει, δεν θα πάμε;
Μπορεί να κρίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος, δεν θέλει να ξοδέψει χρήματα, δεν, δεν, δεν κτλ..
Θα το σεβαστείτε ή θα αρχίσει νέο κύκλος χάους?

Αν κατέβουμε πάντως από εμένα όπως και πέρυσι μπορείτε να έχετε ότι εξοπλισμό θέλετε, ενώ μπορώ να χορηγήσω και έντυπα κτλ.

----------


## dti

> Αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι όλοι εσείς που έχετε "λυσσάξει" να πάμε στην Comdex, αν το Δ.Σ. δεν θέλει να κατέβει, δεν θα πάμε;
> Μπορεί να κρίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος, δεν θέλει να ξοδέψει χρήματα, δεν, δεν, δεν κτλ..
> Θα το σεβαστείτε ή θα αρχίσει νέο κύκλος χάους?


Ο εκπρόσωπος του Δ.Σ. σχετικά με το θέμα, έχει δηλώσει:



> 1. μάλλον θέλουμε να πάμε, και για ενημέρωση κόσμου, και για εσωτερικούς λόγους


Μέχρι να αλλάξει αυτό, μπορούμε να προετοιμαζόμαστε.

----------


## nvak

Αν και δεν υποστηρίζω την συμμετοχή στην Comdex, για θέμα κόστους και σπατάλης ενθουσιασμού των ενεργών μελλών, 
πιστεύω, ότι η απόφαση ανήκει σε όσους προτίθενται να οργανώσουν την παρουσία μας εκεί.
Όταν υπάρχει απο αρκετά μέλλη ενθουσιασμός και προσφορά για συμμετοχή σε μία εκδήλωση , αυτή πρέπει να πραγματοποιείται.

Τελικά η οργάνωση event's είναι κάτι που ενθουσιάζει αρκετούς.
Θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μόνιμη ομάδα με συγκεκριμένο διαθέσιμο ετήσιο προυπολογισμό απο το ταμείο, που με την βοήθεια χορηγών να οργανώνει τις εκδηλώσεις.

----------


## ngia

Το πιο περίπτερο θα είναι δεν έχουμε καταλήξει, έχουν σταλεί τα σχετικά logo κείμενα προσκλήσεις κτλ που ζήτησε η έκθεση ,
υπενθυμίζω τη λίστα εργασιών:


--Νέα ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια (Επιμέλεια, Εκτύπωση Α4 ) 

--Εκτυπωμένες φωτογραφίες ιστών, κατασκευών, meeting κτλ, κολάζ στην έκθεση (Επιμέλεια) 

--Χάρτης μεγάλος nagios (εκτύπωση) 

--CD + ετικέτες (Eγγραφή, επιμέλεια) 
Ενημερωτικό υλικό (επιμέλεια) 
flashaki ή videaki (είχε κάνει ο lambros_G) 
Nα τραβηχτούν μερικά ταρατσοβίντεο και γενικά βίντεο (επιμέλεια) 

--Μπλουζάκια, καπελάκια, αυτοκολλητάκια (παραγγελία) 

--Aφίσες (επιμέλεια, εκτύπωση) 

--pc/laptop αποκλειστικά για WiND - Nagios, με προσβαση στο awmn 

--pc με αναμετάδοση κάποιου video stream , shoutcast, game server (επιμέλεια) 

--asterisk σε wrt για σύνδεση με τα voip2pstn / pstn2voip κλπ κλπ 

--router & εξοπλισμος για την συνδεση 

--routerboard/wrap(με mtik να τρεχει) & feeders & κλπ wifi gadgets 

--στημενο πιατο εντος του περιπτερου

----------


## mojiro

μπορω να διαθεσω

μια itox μητρικη+cpu+ram+atx psu
(αμα βρουμε καποιο διαφανο κουτακι θα ειναι καλη μοστρα,
μαζι με με 2 καρτες πανω, ή χιμα κατω απο την βιτρινα)

cm6+adapter+pigtail (αν και πιστευω ειπαρχουν αρκετες)

το wrt μου (8mb flash) με openwrt περασμενο

καλωδιο με rptnc στη μια ακρη, και στην αλλη rubber 5.5db
(mojiro patent pending  :: , μπορει να συνδιαστει με το wrt σε φαση ap)

ενα αλουμινενιο πιατακι 40cm για μοστρα

επισης να προσθεσω οτι θα χρειαστουν φωτογραφιες/εκτυποσεις
απο τα πολυ ομορφα embeded router μας καθως και τα μεγαλα
τα hager-κουτα.

----------


## dti

> --Μπλουζάκια, καπελάκια, αυτοκολλητάκια (παραγγελία)


Για αυτοκόλλητα, νομίζω οτι ο altair είχε φτιάξει κάποιο με το λογότυπο και ο belibem επίσης ένα άλλο με το θέμα που είχε προτείνει ο vinylios. 
Ας μας πουν σχετικά...

Για τα μπλουζάκια / καπελάκια υπάρχουν επίσης 2 εκδοχές:
α) Το γνωστό μαύρο polo με το κεντητό λογότυπο (για τα οποία είχα φροντίσει εγώ την τελευταία φορά)

β) Μακώ με εκτύπωση βινυλίου (για τα οποία είχε φροντίσει ο belibem)

Λόγω κόστους, ποιότητας και θέματος προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα το δεύτερο, αλλά ο λόγος ανήκει στο Δ.Σ.

----------


## dti

> --pc/laptop αποκλειστικά για WiND - Nagios, με προσβαση στο awmn


Μπορώ να διαθέσω ένα MacMini με 20άρα LCD οθόνη για άνετη παρουσίαση χαρτών σε υψηλή ανάλυση.

----------


## dti

> flashaki ή videaki (είχε κάνει ο lambros_G) 
> Nα τραβηχτούν μερικά ταρατσοβίντεο και γενικά βίντεο (επιμέλεια)


Για ταρατσοvideo pm me να το κανονίσουμε.

----------


## dti

> --routerboard/wrap(με mtik να τρεχει) & feeders & κλπ wifi gadgets


Όλο και κάποιο wrapάκι θα είναι διαθέσιμο.
Επίσης, ένα netgear HE102 με κατάλληλη flat panel κεραία για κάλυψη του περιπτέρου και με 802.11a access point. 

Για να μην τρέχουμε τελευταία στιγμή με τον εξοπλισμό, καλό είναι να αναλάβει κάποιος να συγκεντρώσει όλον τον εξοπλισμό τουλάχιστον μία εβδομάδα πριν την έκθεση.
Έτσι, θα είναι πιο εύκολο να σχεδιαστεί και η δικτυακή υποδομή που θα απαιτηθεί για τη φιλοξενία των διαφόρων υπηρεσιών.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Είχα πει ότι έχουμε μία προσφορά για banner από το χρήστη GLA σε μέγεθος περίπου 1,5 Χ 3 μέτρα. Έχω φτιάξει και αυτοκολλητάκια. Ένα από αυτά είχα κολλήσει στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας που στεγάζεται ο σύλλογος(αν δεν το έχει ξεκολλήσει κάποιος). Θα μπορούσα ίσως να τυπώσω μερικά ακόμη. Για πόσα μιλάμε όμως?

----------


## ngia

η κάτοψη της έκθεσης http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Pro ... 2028_9.pdf , έχουμε το F6
επίσης διάφορα αρχεία από τον διοργανωτή http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Pro ... /From_DTE/

----------


## socrates

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το F6 είναι το ίδιο που είχαμε και πέρσι έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## dti

Είμαστε στο διπλανό περίπτερο απ΄ότι πέρυσι (εκεί που ήταν το Radio DJ πέρυσι). Το περίπτερο είναι γωνιακό (άρα θα χρειαστούμε περισσότερες βιτρίνες & πάγκους) και συνορεύει με εκείνο της Γενικής Γραμματείας Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων (taxisnet, κλπ.) ενώ απέναντί μας είναι το περίπτερο της Columbia Telecom (πέρυσι μας τα είχαν κάνει τούμπανο με τους ύμνους του Ολυμπιακού, καθότι επίσημος χορηγός του). Επίσης, είμαστε αρκετά κοντά με το Hellug (που είναι στο F7, στην άλλη πλευρά του διαδρόμου).

Με δεδομένο οτι για να βγει καλά το link προς τον donalt πρέπει να μπει ιστός κοντά στην είσοδο της έκθεσης, θα πρότεινα να εξασφαλίσουμε από τώρα οτι αυτό θα είναι εφικτό να γίνει τότε, ενώ αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να κάνουμε μια δοκιμή τουλάχιστον 1 εβδομάδα πριν.

Τέλος, μπορώ να διαθέσω για τις ανάγκες του περιπτέρου μια ip camera με δυνατότητα κίνησης προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις και με πολύ καλή ανάλυση.  ::

----------


## socrates

Ωραία πολύ καλύτερα από πέρσι λοιπόν όσον αφορά την θέση!

Επίσης παρατήρησα πέρα από το hellug και ένα περίπτερο Google? κοντά μας  ::   ::   ::  

Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι από τις πιο ζωντανές περιοχές της έκθεσης.  ::  

Για στήσιμο έρχομαι και εγώ αφού σχετικά είμαι κοντά και επίσης θα φέρω μερικά πράγματα να γεμίσουμε τον χώρο.

----------


## dti

> Επίσης παρατήρησα πέρα από το hellug και ένα περίπτερο Google? κοντά μας


Εκείνο το flight simulation από κόμβο σε κόμβο μέσω του Google Εarth, που μας είχαν δείξει ο winner με τον cirrus στη λέσχη κάποτε, μπορούμε να το έχουμε να προβάλλεται από τον projector;

----------


## acoul

Νικήτα, βλέπω σου έκανε καλό το ταξίδι !! μάλλον θα τα καταφέρουμε και φέτος να λάμπουμε στην έκθεση, με λίγο τρέξιμο θα έχουμε μπόλικες φωτογραφίες να δείχνουμε στα παιδιά μας τι ωραία που περνούσαν οι μπαμπάδες/παππούδες εκείνα τα χρόνια με τις ταρατσάδες του AWMN ... !! το μεράκι δεν κρύβεται, πάλι θα μαζέψουμε την έκθεση γύρω από το AWMN μου φαίνεται !! Για να βλέπουμε αστραφτερά χαμόγελα επιτυχίας ... !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Ένα full routerboard 2x cm6, poe, aluminum enclosure, blab bla στην διάθεση σας..

Επίσης, ένα PC PIII667 … μπορεί να εκτελέσει καθήκοντα… whatever.. ή απλά του πετάω ένα kubuntu και το έχουμε για browsing… αν και καλό θα ήταν να βρούμε ένα σπόνσορα και πάρουμε 5-6 pc Preloaded για το browsing…

Κανένας από Octabit, Altec, Infoquest…. Whatever…

Switch ΙΒΜ 24port Managed

Τι άλλο… χμμμμ και HE102 no2 αν θέλετε… 

Μήπως θέλουμε και κανένα εκτυπωτή? Όχι ρε παιδί μου άμα είναι να το συνεννοηθώ…

Θα σκάψω να βρω και αλλά πράγματα… αλλά όταν ψάχνετε κάτι… βάζετε μια φωνή…

Όσο για το ποιος έχει κέφι και ποιος λάμπει… πάντα οι ίδιοι είναι… αυτό είναι το κακό

----------


## cheetah

για εκτυπωσεις σε Α3,Α4 (εγχρωμες) σε laser μπορώ να βοηθησω.
Στείλτε μακέτες να ξεκινήσω τύπωμα. 

για βοήθεια στο στήσιμο δε χρειάζετε να το ξαναπώ το πα και παραπάνω  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ChoOSeN

Φέτος θα παίξει cam; Να βλέπουν αυτοί που δεν θα 'ρθουν;  ::  
Αλήθεια, πότε ξεκινάει η Έκθεση;  ::

----------


## dti

Έγραψα πιο πάνω για την cam και η έκθεση είναι 20-22 Οκτωβρίου.

----------


## dti

Η καταχώρηση του κόμβου μας στο WiND: [email protected] #1289.

Επισυνάπτω το κείμενο που μπορεί να τυπωθεί στα φυλλάδιά μας. Βασικά είναι το περυσινό με τις απαραίτητες διορθώσεις-προσθήκες. 
Φυσικά, μπορείτε να το τροποποιήσετε / βελτιώσετε προτείνοντας παρακάτω τη δική σας version.

Σημείωση (για να μη ξεχαστεί): Στο εξώφυλλο μπαίνει το λογότυπο και ο τίτλος: Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών 
και στο οπισθόφυλλο μικρό λογότυπο και: 
Ιστοχώρος: http://www.awmn.net 
Επικοινωνία: [email protected]
Έδρα Συλλόγου: Αμερικής 17, 4ος όροφος, Αθήνα

----------


## lambros_G

Από τα shares μου στο dc++ κατεβαστε το video wind.avi (ή το wind-small.avi για κατωτερη ποιότητα-μικροτερο download) ετσι ώστε να πάρετε μια γευση της παρουσιασης του wind που μπορουμε να κανουμε για την Comdex 2006!!!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Μπράβο Λάμπρο! Σταθερή αξία, όπως πάντα!

----------


## ngia

που βρισκόμαστε από ανάγκες, βοήθεια..

----------


## ChoOSeN

Σε τί θα χρειαστείτε βοήθεια;  ::

----------


## acoul

τις γλάστρες ποιός θα τις φέρει τελικά ??

----------


## dti

> Σε τί θα χρειαστείτε βοήθεια;


Βοήθεια θα χρειαστούμε κυρίως Σάββατο μεσημέρι και Κυριακή πρωί οπότε και αναμένεται ο μεγαλύτερος όγκος επισκεπτών στην έκθεση. Πέρυσι, επικρατούσε το αδιαχώρητο στο περίπτερό μας εκείνες τις ώρες. Απλά, χαμός!
Εκεί χρειάζονται αρκετά μέλη με εμπειρία από το δίκτυο για την παροχή πληροφοριών στον κόσμο και επίδειξη μέσω κάποιου laptop κάποιας υπηρεσίας που τρέχει σε πραγματικό χρόνο στο δίκτυο.

----------


## ChoOSeN

Hmmm.. Πόσο εμπειρία χρειάζεται;
Ίσως να μπορούσα να βοηθήσω... Εάν μιλάμε για Σ/Κ...
Σας κάνω;  ::

----------


## ngia

> Hmmm.. Πόσο εμπειρία χρειάζεται;
> Ίσως να μπορούσα να βοηθήσω... Εάν μιλάμε για Σ/Κ...
> Σας κάνω;


ναι βρε..
σιγά την εμπειρία που υπάρχει δηλ... 
μπούγιο να γίνεται...  ::

----------


## cirrus

Εγώ ξέρετε δεν χρειάζεται να το πω (αλλά θα το πω), θα παρευρεθώ και θα βοηθήσω όσο περισσότερο μπορώ. 
Επίσης θα φέρω και ένα SPA941 όπως και το fritz(με ένα ασύρματο και ένα τηλέφωνο με καλώδιο) για όλες τις voip ανάγκες. Επίσης ότι εξοπλισμό έχω από εδώ και από εκεί θα τον φέρω και αυτόν.

----------


## spirosco

> Εγώ ξέρετε δεν χρειάζεται να το πω (αλλά θα το πω), θα παρευρεθώ και θα βοηθήσω όσο περισσότερο μπορώ.


Κοιτα να φορας και το μπλουζακι το θεικο οταν πας  ::

----------


## socrates

Για το φυλάδιο μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το κείμενο που είχαμε δημοσιεύσει τον περασμένο Απρίλιο στο PC Mag!

Θα ήταν καλό να μας στείλουν μερικά φυλάδια και άλλες κοινότητες.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Εγώ ξέρετε δεν χρειάζεται να το πω (αλλά θα το πω), θα παρευρεθώ και θα βοηθήσω όσο περισσότερο μπορώ. 
> Επίσης θα φέρω και ένα SPA941 όπως και το fritz(με ένα ασύρματο και ένα τηλέφωνο με καλώδιο) για όλες τις voip ανάγκες. Επίσης ότι εξοπλισμό έχω από εδώ και από εκεί θα τον φέρω και αυτόν.


Που πήγε το μάχιμο πιγκουινάκι? 

Να φέρει και τον ιστό του ο Β52!!!

----------


## ALTAiR

Αν τυχόν χρειαστείτε το banner που έχω πει πιο πάνω, παρακαλώ μη μου το πείτε τελευταία στιγμή... Είχατε πει κάτι για το Nagios. Μήπως να βάζαμε το Wind? Θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε όλο το χάρτη όπως εμφανίζεται στην πρώτη σελίδα του http://www.awmn αλλά σε υψηλή ανάλυση?

----------


## dti

> Για το φυλάδιο μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το κείμενο που είχαμε δημοσιεύσει τον περασμένο Απρίλιο στο PC Mag!
> 
> Θα ήταν καλό να μας στείλουν μερικά φυλάδια και άλλες κοινότητες.


Όντως αυτό είναι καλύτερο σαν κείμενο, αλλά πρέπει οπωσδήποτε (έστω και στο τέλος) να αναφέρουμε οτι υπάρχει σχετική νομοθεσία που μας καλύπτει πλήρως (ΦΕΚ τάδε, κλπ.)

----------


## dti

Θα έχουμε προς διανομή και καμιά 50αριά CD's με Ubuntu για PC, Mac αλλά και 64 bit 
Φυσικά, πολύ μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα θα υπάρχει δίπλα στο Hellug.

----------


## yorgos

Αν είμαι καλοδεχούμενος θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί να βοηθήσω με ότι μπορώ, Μου είχαν πει κάποτε ότι έχω ταλέντο στις πωλήσεις(έκανα κάποτε πωλήσεις πακέτων Franchise)!

Θα συναντηθούμε πιο πριν για να συνεννοηθούμε για το τι θα λέμε και τι όχι ή θα αυτοσχεδιάζει ο καθένας?  ::

----------


## acoul

Μόνο μη μας κάνουν ασφαλιστικά μέτρα από τα άλλα περίπτερα για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό ...

----------


## socrates

By the way.... Δεν πάμε να πουλήσουμε!

Το σημαντικό είναι να ενισχύσουμε την αναγνωρισημότητα μας ως Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών.

Μια αξιοπρεπής παρουσία με μεγάλη συμμετοχή κόσμου θα τραβήξει βλέμματα ούτως ή άλλως.

Tips...
- Δεν χρειάζεται ούτε να φουσκώνουμε τα πράγματα ούτε να λέμε ότι είναι το πιο εύκολο πράγμα του κόσμου να κάνει κάποιος σύνδεση. 
- Θυμηθείτε ότι η λέξη κλειδί στο δίκτυο μας είναι η *συμμετοχή*.
- H ποιο συνηθισμένη ερώτηση είναι "τι θα κερδίσω αν συνδεθώ;"

----------


## dti

Η σωστή λέξη είναι *παρουσίαση* του awmn στην πράξη!

----------


## ngia

Δεν θα υπάρχει πριζάκι ethernet όπως πέρυσι, αλλά θα μοιράζεται ασύρματα το internet, εμείς πρέπει να έχουμε ασύρματους clients, laptop εφοδιασμένα με ασύρματο και καλό εξωτερικό λινκ.

----------


## NetTraptor

O DNT…. Είναι διαθέσιμος φέτος για ένα λινκ?… και αν ναι τι κάνουμε για να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι θα παίξει καλά… 

Θα Μπορούσα να βάλω λίγη δουλειά για την κατάσταση των εκεί λινκ αν αφιερώσουν και οι κομβούχοι λίγο χρόνο για βελτιώσεις…

Τι λέτε?

Το DNT – JCHR… είναι ολίγον γκουχ , Το DNT-MiAP δεν ξέρω τι γίνετε αλλά από πίσω… γεια μας… Το DNT-Telis Επίσης με προβλήματα… Με τον Διαμαντή… δεν ξέρω τι παίζει και δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σημασία… 

Έχει νόημα να προσπαθήσουμε?

----------


## socrates

Ίσως το μεγαλύτερο θέμα το άγγιξε ο nettraptor πιο πάνω και είναι πως θα έχουμε μια αξιοπρεπή διασύνδεση μέσα στον χώρο της έκθεσης, ειδικά φέτος που θα γίνεται της Πόπης από wireless.

----------


## donalt

> O DNT…. Είναι διαθέσιμος φέτος για ένα λινκ?… 
> 
> Έχει νόημα να προσπαθήσουμε?





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...... Το link πρέπει να δούμε από που θα βγει.........
> 
> 
> Από την μεριά μου υπάρχει διαθέσιμο if . 
> Η οπτική επαφή είναι δεδομένη (από την είσοδο τις έκθεσης φαίνονται τα πιάτα μου) αν όμως στήσουμε εκεί που στήσαμε πέρσι παρεμβάλλονται δυο δέντρα.


Αν και είχα απαντήσει πιο πάνω έρχομαι σε κάποιες λεπτομέρειες, και τα 4 if που έχω, (λόγω ύπαρξης δεύτερης διαδρομής) βλέπουν awmn, το link με miap είναι στα 54m κλειδωμένο με ταυτόχρονο btest στα 20+20m αλλά και το link με τον jchr είναι σε καλή κατάσταση με ταυτόχρονο btest στα 12+12m.

Επίσης πέρσι η λειτουργία του κόμβου ήταν στα σπάργανα με 18 μέρες ύπαρξη,  ::  και υπήρχε πρόβλημα και στο link με την έκθεση  ::  (το λέω και πιο πάνω) 

Από εκεί και πέρα δεν το έχω κλείσει αποκλειστικά, αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο, από την πλευρά μου μπορώ να προσφέρω μια cm9 και μια κεραία. 

@NetTraptor κάθε βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη αν και το μόνο που μάλλον χρειάζεται είναι γκρέμισμα ενός βουνού που υπάρχει ανάμεσα  ::

----------


## mojiro

αναφερουμε

*Διασυνδεσεις*

Μεσα στην αττικη



> 450 κομβοι
> και περιπου 800-1000 clients


Απευθειας με 5 σημεια γυρω απο την αττικη



> Μυκονο - http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20180
> Επιδαυρο - http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22335
> Σαλαμινα - http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22880
> Αιγινα - http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23049
> Ανδρο - http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23573


Μέσω internet



> Θεσσαλονικη, Κοζανη
> Λαρισσα
> Χανια
> Ηρακλειο


*Παρουσιασεις*



> σε διαφορα τεχνικα περιοδικα, εφημεριδες, ημεριδες, εκθεσεις
> http://info.awmn/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=70


*Ταχυτητες*



> για πελατη 1-5mbit
> για 1 bblink 5g 20-40mbit
> για πολλα bblink... οσα τραβαει η ethernet


*Δικτυακες Υπηρεσιες*



> εσωτερικη τηλεφωνια - voip (700 συσκευες, 450 χρηστες)
> ανταλαγη αρχειων - p2p (500 χρηστες) , ftp
> επικοινωνια κειμενου - mail, irc(80 χρηστες), jabber(110 χρηστες), icq
> παιχνιδια - counter strike(7 servers), wow, call of duty, fifa


*Λοιπες Υπηρεσιες*



> Διδακτικες παρουσιασεις/fest γυρω απο δικτυακα & software θεματα
> Δωρεαν προσφορα ιντερνετ ή διασυνδεσης σε διαφορες εκδηλωσεις


*εξοπλισμος*

pc



> για 1-2 Link ή client: dlink, wrap, routerboard
> για πολλα link: pc p3 500mhz+, κλπ


cards



> cm9, cm6, sr2, sr5


κεραιες



> πιατo
> feeder
> grid (pacific wireless, andrew, ferimex)
> omni (για 2,4 ap)


*κοστος*



> για 1-2 Link ή client: 150-300eu
> για πολλα link: ~80-200eu ανα λινκ


*Νομικα Θεματα*



> EETT, Πολεοδομια, Ακτινοβολια, κλπ κλπ
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18017



καλο ειναι να μην αναφερθει τιποτα για την παρουσα παροχη ιντερνετ
στο συλλογο απο την acn δεδομενου οτι στο τελος του χρονου δεν θα
υφισταται.

----------


## ChoOSeN

> *Ταχυτητες*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> για πελατη 1-5mbit
> για 1 bblink 5g 20-40mbit
> για πολλα bblink... οσα τραβαει η ethernet


Clients πάνε και 8 και 10 mbit..
BBlinks πάνε και 60 και 70..  ::  Turbo rulz!  ::  Αυτά να παρουσιάσουμε! Όπως επίσης και 3 turbo στην ίδια συχνότητα ίδια κατεύθυνση και full ισχύ! Να γουστάρει ο κόσμος!  ::   :: 

Επίσης

*κεραιες* 



> πιατo 
> feeder 
> grid (pacific wireless, andrew, ferimex) 
> omni (για 2,4 ap)


Συνιστούμε στους clients OMNI 16 DB για καλές συνδέσεις
και μή ξεχάσουμε..

Υπηρεσίες:
*FREE IDERNER*


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hedgehog

> ...
> Απευθειας με 5 σημεια γυρω απο την αττικη
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μυκονο - http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20180
> Επιδαυρο - http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22335
> Σαλαμινα - http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22880
> ...


[/quote:5a3c5]

Θα χωρούσε κάπου και η Εύβοια;  ::

----------


## socrates

Εχεις δίκιο Χρήστο!
Προς το παρόν σύνδεση μέσω internet... +Εύβοια
Ελπίζουμε πως μέχρι την έκθεση θα έχουμε καλά νέα και από το ασύρματο μέτωπο για να μπει και στην πιο πάνω λίστα.  ::

----------


## mojiro

εννοειται,
απλα δε ξερω τα τρεχον στατους των εξωτερικων διασυνδεσεων
και εβαλα οτι θυμομουν και με προχειρη αναζητηση στο φορουμ

----------


## Cha0s

> *Δικτυακες Υπηρεσιες*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εσωτερικη τηλεφωνια - voip (700 συσκευες, 450 χρηστες)
> ανταλαγη αρχειων - p2p (500 χρηστες) , ftp
> επικοινωνια κειμενου - *mail,* irc(80 χρηστες), jabber(110 χρηστες), icq
> παιχνιδια - counter strike(7 servers), wow, call of duty, fifa


Ενδεικτικά μόνο ο δικός μου mailserver έχει 452 accounts και πιάνουν γύρω στο 1GB χώρο από τον server.

----------


## Vigor

Μπορώ να φέρω μια Andrew Grid antenna, με feedhorn Pacific Wireless προσαρμοσμένο, αν με κάποιο τρόπο (λόγω όγκου) μπορούμε να την έχουμε κάπου ψηλά στο περίπτερό μας ως έκθεμα. Ίσως μπορώ να φέρω και ένα σιδεροσωλήνα (πράσινο) γύρω στα 3 μέτρα, και με ένα τρίποδο (βάση δορυφορικού πιάτου) μπορούμε να δείχνουμε πώς στήνουμε τις κεραίες μας.

Τα παραλέω, ε?  ::

----------


## ngia

o σιδεροσωλήνας θα χρειαστεί για να στηρίξουμε το πιάτο για τον donalt στο κάγκελο που το' χαμε πέρυσι

----------


## Vigor

ΟΚ αφού το θέλετε έτσι...

----------


## dti

> o σιδεροσωλήνας θα χρειαστεί για να στηρίξουμε το πιάτο για τον donalt στο κάγκελο που το' χαμε πέρυσι


O donalt έχει πει οτι θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα αν στήσουμε στο ίδιο σημείο.
Πρέπει να επιδιώξουμε σε συνεννόηση με το διοργανωτή να στήσουμε τον ιστό στην είσοδο της έκθεσης (εντάξει και λίγο πιο κει δε χάθηκε ο κόσμος).
Ίσως χρειαστεί αρκετά πιο ψηλός ιστός από 3 μ. καθώς εκεί κοντά παρκάρουν πούλμαν, φορτηγά, κλπ.
Καλό είναι να γίνει μια αυτοψία στο χώρο τουλάχιστον μία εβδομάδα πριν...

----------


## dti

> Μπορώ να φέρω μια Andrew Grid antenna, με feedhorn Pacific Wireless προσαρμοσμένο, αν με κάποιο τρόπο (λόγω όγκου) μπορούμε να την έχουμε κάπου ψηλά στο περίπτερό μας ως έκθεμα. Ίσως μπορώ να φέρω και ένα σιδεροσωλήνα (πράσινο) γύρω στα 3 μέτρα, και με ένα τρίποδο (βάση δορυφορικού πιάτου) μπορούμε να δείχνουμε πώς στήνουμε τις κεραίες μας.
> 
> Τα παραλέω, ε?


Φέρε οτι μπορείς. Δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα έχουμε ιστό σε περίπτερό μας. Παλιότερα στην elektronika είχαμε 2μετρο ιστό με cisco ap, panels, κλπ.

----------


## The Undertaker

(χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει τα προηγούμενα) λέω ότι θα ήταν καλό να βάλετε σχεδιαγράμματα συνδέσεων, χάρτες του nagios και κανένα διαφημιστικο με τις υπηρεσίες του awmn σε επίπεδο pc και όχι "το awmn είναι μια ασύρματη κοινότητα που......"

----------


## ngia

το στήσιμο του ιστού θα πρέπει να γίνει γρήγορα και διακριτικά..ο διοργανωτής μας δίνει χώρο όπου θέλουμε και πουθενά...
το στήσιμο των περιπτέρων γίνεται Τρίτη μέχρι Πέμπτη από πρωϊ μέχρι τις 23:00

----------


## dti

> το στήσιμο του ιστού θα πρέπει να γίνει γρήγορα και διακριτικά..ο διοργανωτής μας δίνει χώρο όπου θέλουμε και πουθενά...
> το στήσιμο των περιπτέρων γίνεται Τρίτη μέχρι Πέμπτη από πρωϊ μέχρι τις 23:00


Πότε θα γίνει το στήσιμο του ιστού;
Μήπως πρέπει να συζητήσουμε αύριο στη λέσχη τις εκκρεμότητες που υπάρχουν;
Μένουν λιγότερες από 10 μέρες...

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Λοιπόν...

Μετά από μια σύντομη ματιά, μπορώ να διαθέσω κουτί full tower και μητρική 478. Επίσης, θα μπορούσα να φέρω το ηχοσύστημά μου για να "ακουγόμαστε" καλά... Βέβαια, το HiFi θα είναι όση ώρα θα είμαι και εγώ...  ::  (τουλάχιστον τις 2 μέρες) Τέλος, μήπως να γράφαμε και τίποτα CDακια με ενημερωτικό/βοηθητικό πρόγραμμα; 


Υ.Γ. Sorry αν επαναλαμβάνω κάτι, το οποίο έχει ήδη ειπωθεί, αλλά χάθηκα στις τόσες σελίδες...  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Επίσης, μπορώ να φέρω και ένα 5-αρι switch της D-Link, το οποίο κάλλιστα μπορεί να μπει σε κάποια βιτρίνα. Θα πρότεινα, εφόσον έχουμε μεγαλύτερο περίπτερο φέτος (θυμάμαι πόσο ήταν πέρυσι του Radio DJ!!!  ::  ), να κάναμε σε μια γωνία/σημείο μια mini προσομοίωση του πώς είναι ένας κόμβος. Δηλαδή να βάζαμε το στύλο με ένα πιατάκι, και ένα ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί. Στη συνέχεια από το ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί UTP σε ένα switch (έστω το δικό το καμμένο, το οποίο κάνει και εφέ!  ::  ) και εκεί πάνω να συνδέαμε ένα PC(ένα κουφάρι στην ουσία) με μια οθόνη, ένα VoIP και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο... Αυτά σκεφτόμουν να τα κάναμε σε ένα αρκετά μικρό κομμάτι χώρου, σαν επίδειξη, πέρα από τα πράγματα που θα έχουμε και θα δουλεύουν. Πέρυσι είχαμε ένα πιάτο και ένα Hager, φέτος ας το "συνεχίσουμε" ως μέσα στο "σπίτι". Να βλέπουν μια μινιατούρα ενός κόμβου σε 2-3m^2...

----------


## m0bius

Πάντως για οτιδήποτε βοήθεια είμαι και εγώ μέσα  ::  Μπορούμε να κάνουμε και broadcast στο AWMN Live Radio από μέσα (εφόσον σταματήσει η βροχή να πάω να δω τι έγινε με τον κόμβο μου  ::  )

----------


## alsafi

TRACKMAN LIVE  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

Τελικά θα είναι και το google στην comdex, και μάλλον το περίπτερο της θα είναι και αρκετά κοντά στο δικό μας. Άντε να τους ψήσουμε μπας και μας δώσουν κάνα license για το google earth pro ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Τελικά θα είναι και το google στην comdex, και μάλλον το περίπτερο της θα είναι και αρκετά κοντά στο δικό μας. Άντε να τους ψήσουμε μπας και μας δώσουν κάνα license για το google earth pro


Cirrus for PRESIDENT!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
(και εμ΄'ενα που μου ρθε σήμερα το newsletter το είδα και σκέφτηκα το ίδιο)  ::

----------


## ngia

_Τα περίπτερα με δομή (σκέτες δομές ή περίπτερα SME) θα είναι έτοιμα την Τετάρτη 18 Οκτωβρίου. Η διακόσμηση τους μπορεί να γίνει από τις 7:00 π.μ. έως τις 20:00 μ.μ. Παρακαλείσθε όπως έχετε τα υλικά που απαιτούνται για την ανάρτηση αφισών και άλλων διακοσμητικών στοιχείων (ταινίες διπλής επικόλλησης, ψαλίδι, κοπίδι, σπάγκο, πετονιά, κ.ά.)._

_Ώρες Λειτουργίας της Έκθεσης 
Οι ώρες λειτουργίας της έκθεσης είναι:
Παρασκευή 20 έως Κυριακή 22/10/06 από 11:00 έως 21:00 
Την Παρασκευή 20 Οκτωβρίου στις 20:00 θα πραγματοποιηθούν τα εγκαίνια της έκθεσης._

_Το Parking Εκθετών θα σας υποδεικνύεται από τους εργαζόμενους στην είσοδο του εκθεσιακού κέντρου, με την επίδειξη της κάρτας εκθέτη, την οποία θα προμηθευτείτε από την γραμματεία της Έκθεσης την Πέμπτη 19 Οκτωβρίου από κα Βιβή Παπαστάθη (τηλ. 210 9245577) στο γραφείο των διοργανωτών._


Τα υλικά προς μεταφορά από την έδρα έχουν αρχίσει να μαζεύονται στη σάλα..τα δύο κουτάκια είναι δοκιμασμένα και έτοιμα (το ένα wrap έξω , το άλλο P3 μέσα)..το κουβάλημα και στήσιμο βλέπουμε να γίνεται τετάρτη αφού τότε θα είναι έτοιμη η δομή του περιπτέρου..το στήσιμο του if ή τουλ η κατόπτευση μπορεί να γίνει τρίτη απόγευμα..donalt? .. πιο δύσκολες εκρεμμότητες είναι το video-LabrosG, και τα φυλλάδια-GD

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Μπορώ να συμβάλω στο κουβάλημα καρεκλών, οι οποίες όμως θα πρέπει να αναδιπλώνονται (δε θυμάμαι πώς είναι του Συλλόγου). Επίσης, αν είναι να γίνει αυτό που αναφέρει ως "Mini κόμβος" ο Νικήτας, ενημερώστε με για να προλάβω να συγκεντρώσω διάφορα υλικά...

----------


## mojiro

> Μπορώ να συμβάλω στο κουβάλημα καρεκλών, οι οποίες όμως θα πρέπει να αναδιπλώνονται (δε θυμάμαι πώς είναι του Συλλόγου). Επίσης, αν είναι να γίνει αυτό που αναφέρει ως "Mini κόμβος" ο Νικήτας, ενημερώστε με για να προλάβω να συγκεντρώσω διάφορα υλικά...


και οι ξυλινες και οι μεταλικες αναδιπλωνονται

----------


## donalt

> [i]Τα περίπτερα με δομή .....
> .το κουβάλημα και στήσιμο βλέπουμε να γίνεται τετάρτη αφού τότε θα είναι έτοιμη η δομή του περιπτέρου..το στήσιμο του if ή τουλ η κατόπτευση μπορεί να γίνει τρίτη απόγευμα..donalt? .. .....


ΟΚ θα είμαι και εγώ σπίτι όποιος είναι να πάει ας μου στείλει ένα pm με το κινητό του

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TaRaNTuLa
> 
> Μπορώ να συμβάλω στο κουβάλημα καρεκλών, οι οποίες όμως θα πρέπει να αναδιπλώνονται (δε θυμάμαι πώς είναι του Συλλόγου). Επίσης, αν είναι να γίνει αυτό που αναφέρει ως "Mini κόμβος" ο Νικήτας, ενημερώστε με για να προλάβω να συγκεντρώσω διάφορα υλικά...
> 
> 
> και οι ξυλινες και οι μεταλικες αναδιπλωνονται


Ok, γιατί στο Puntίνι μου δε θα χώραγε να μπει καμία, αν δεν αναδιπλώνονταν.

----------


## ALTAiR

> _Τα περίπτερα με δομή (σκέτες δομές ή περίπτερα SME) θα είναι έτοιμα την Τετάρτη 18 Οκτωβρίου. Η διακόσμηση τους μπορεί να γίνει από τις 7:00 π.μ. έως τις 20:00 μ.μ. Παρακαλείσθε όπως έχετε τα υλικά που απαιτούνται για την ανάρτηση αφισών και άλλων διακοσμητικών στοιχείων (ταινίες διπλής επικόλλησης, ψαλίδι, κοπίδι, σπάγκο, πετονιά, κ.ά.)._
> 
> _Ώρες Λειτουργίας της Έκθεσης 
> Οι ώρες λειτουργίας της έκθεσης είναι:
> Παρασκευή 20 έως Κυριακή 22/10/06 από 11:00 έως 21:00 
> Την Παρασκευή 20 Οκτωβρίου στις 20:00 θα πραγματοποιηθούν τα εγκαίνια της έκθεσης._
> 
> _Το Parking Εκθετών θα σας υποδεικνύεται από τους εργαζόμενους στην είσοδο του εκθεσιακού κέντρου, με την επίδειξη της κάρτας εκθέτη, την οποία θα προμηθευτείτε από την γραμματεία της Έκθεσης την Πέμπτη 19 Οκτωβρίου από κα Βιβή Παπαστάθη (τηλ. 210 9245577) στο γραφείο των διοργανωτών._
> 
> ...


Για το μουσαμά μη μου το πείτε Παρασκευή μεσημέρι!!!  ::  
Τ αρχείο από το χάρτη του Nagios ποιός θα μας το ετοιμάσει? Το λογότυπο τουAWMN το έχω...

----------


## The Undertaker

> Για το μουσαμά μη μου το πείτε Παρασκευή μεσημέρι!!!  
> Τ αρχείο από το χάρτη του Nagios ποιός θα μας το ετοιμάσει? Το λογότυπο τουAWMN το έχω...


αν έχεις στο νου σου να τυπώσεις όλο το χάρτη του nagios έλα παρασκευή πρωί να τον πάρεις στα γρήγορα.....  ::  [/quote]

----------


## ngia

> Τ αρχείο από το χάρτη του Nagios ποιός θα μας το ετοιμάσει? Το λογότυπο τουAWMN το έχω...


έχουμε αυτό με τη βοήθεια του mojiro
http://info.awmn/images/stories/Promoti ... os2006.psd
αν δε βρεθεί καλύτερο το τυπώνεις

----------


## spirosco

Καλυτερα θα ηταν να χρησιμοποιησετε πιο προσφατο image.
http://www.nagios.awmn/cgi-bin/statusma ... factor=0.0

----------


## ALTAiR

> Καλυτερα θα ηταν να χρησιμοποιησετε πιο προσφατο image.
> http://www.nagios.awmn/cgi-bin/statusma ... factor=0.0


Δυστυχώς Σπύρο, δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο link, Αν θέλεις την ανεβάζεις κάπου να την πάρω. 

Νικήτα η άλλη φωτό έχει πολύ χαμηλή ανάλυση για 70Χ100, μόλις 72 dpi.
Δε μπορούμε να εξάγουμε υψηλότερης ανάλυσης αρχείο? Επίσης καλό θα είναι να γράψουμε κάποια επεξηγηματική επικεφαλίδα ή κάποιο σχόλιο ή κάποια αναφορά σε κάτι κλπ
Πχ. *Nagios* The AWMN Online Project status...
Ένα σκέτο χάρτη χαμηλής ανάλυσης με ένα σκέτο λογότυπο δε λέει τίποτα σε κάποιον που δε γνωρίζει ήδη. Τη φτιάχνω εγώ τη μακέτα αρκεί να μου δώσετε στοιχεία.
Επίσης θα χρειαστώ διαστάσεις που θα τυπώσουμε και τον τρόπο στήριξης του Banner, να βάλω κρικάκια να κρεμαστεί με σχοινί?

----------


## NetTraptor

Altair /.... κουκουουουου...  ::  

User/Pass:awmn  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Altair /.... κουκουουουου...  
> 
> User/Pass:awmn



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Altair /.... κουκουουουου...  
> 
> User/Pass:awmn


Είσαι Hacker?  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Είσαι Hacker?


KAI λιγο developer!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Είσαι Hacker? 
> 
> 
> KAI λιγο developer!


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Για δείτε αυτό.
Τα Screenshots επειδή τη μίκρυνα για να την ποστάρω δε φαίνονται καλά αλλά στην κανονική διάσταση που θα είναι 160cm Χ 250cm πιστεύω θα φαίνονται.

----------


## mojiro

το πηγαιο με ολα τα layers
ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn/pub/nagios/source.psd
133326 KB

και διαφοροι συνδιασμοι
ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn/pub/nagios/bmp.rar
41129 KB

και αμα η excelΟφορμουλα
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/latlong.htm
ειναι σωστη, δειτε και το συνημενο

----------


## spirosco

> Για δείτε αυτό.
> Τα Screenshots επειδή τη μίκρυνα για να την ποστάρω δε φαίνονται καλά αλλά στην κανονική διάσταση που θα είναι 160cm Χ 250cm πιστεύω θα φαίνονται.


Πολυ ωραιο  ::

----------


## zod

> Για δείτε αυτό.
> Τα Screenshots επειδή τη μίκρυνα για να την ποστάρω δε φαίνονται καλά αλλά στην κανονική διάσταση που θα είναι 160cm Χ 250cm πιστεύω θα φαίνονται.


Μπράβο! Πολύ ωραίο. 

ΥΓ: Νομίζω ότι το κίτρινο "χάνει" λίγο.

----------


## ngia

> Για δείτε αυτό.
> Τα Screenshots επειδή τη μίκρυνα για να την ποστάρω δε φαίνονται καλά αλλά στην κανονική διάσταση που θα είναι 160cm Χ 250cm πιστεύω θα φαίνονται.


Μπορείς να αλλάξεις το χρώμα στη θάλασσα και λίγη περισσότερη φωτεινότητα στο χάρτη ώστε να μη φαίνεται τόσο μαύρο..και ίσως κάποιο ζοομ εκεί που είναι τα λινκ..και νομίζω ότι είναι οκ

----------


## dti

Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να είχαμε στο χάρτη του nagios και τα links του N. Ευβοϊκού, Χαλκίδα, κλπ.
Επίσης, με δεδομένο οτι δυστυχώς δεν έχουν καταχωρηθεί όλοι οι κόμβοι στο nagios, είναι λάθος να βγάλουμε από εκεί τα συνολικά χιλιόμετρα ζεύξεων του backbone.
Το WiND μπορεί να δώσει σίγουρα πολύ πιο σωστά αποτελέσματα. 
Συμπτωματικά το είχα συζητήσει με τον cirrus πρόσφατα και μάλλον θα έχουμε σύντομα και αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον στατιστικό διαθέσιμο.

----------


## dti

> Τα υλικά προς μεταφορά από την έδρα έχουν αρχίσει να μαζεύονται στη σάλα..τα δύο κουτάκια είναι δοκιμασμένα και έτοιμα (*το ένα wrap έξω* , το άλλο P3 μέσα)..το κουβάλημα και στήσιμο βλέπουμε να γίνεται τετάρτη αφού τότε θα είναι έτοιμη η δομή του περιπτέρου..


Αντί για wrap που διαπιστωμένα δε σηκώνει πολύ traffic, μπορώ να διαθέσω ένα itox board με PCI σε miniPCI 4πλό adapter, επεξεργαστή στα 933 MHz, μνήμη 256 ΜΒ, τροφοδοτικό, κλπ.
Αν μπορεί να λυθεί το πρόβλημα της παροχής ρεύματος στο σημείο που θα τοποθετηθεί, νομίζω οτι είναι ιδανικό για να μπορούμε να έχουμε άφθονο bandwidth στο περίπτερό μας (κι αν δεν κάνουμε επίδειξη του πώς λειτουργεί το δίκτυο σε μια έκθεση, πότε θα κάνουμε; )

Πού μπορώ να παραδώσω, πότε και σε ποιον τον εξοπλισμό;
Ή καλύτερα, μπορούμε να καθορίσουμε συγκεκριμένη ημέρα και ώρα συνάντησης στο χώρο που θα στήσουμε το link;

----------


## mojiro

> Επίσης, με δεδομένο οτι δυστυχώς δεν έχουν καταχωρηθεί όλοι οι κόμβοι στο nagios, είναι λάθος να βγάλουμε από εκεί τα συνολικά χιλιόμετρα ζεύξεων του backbone.
> Το WiND μπορεί να δώσει σίγουρα πολύ πιο σωστά αποτελέσματα. 
> Συμπτωματικά το είχα συζητήσει με τον cirrus πρόσφατα και μάλλον θα έχουμε σύντομα και αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον στατιστικό διαθέσιμο.


τα backbone του wind ειναι...
απο το wind τα πηρα ολα...

και συμπτωματικα το συζηταγαμε χτες βραδυ, και ειπα να κατσω να τα υπολογισω...

----------


## NetTraptor

> και συμπτωματικα το συζηταγαμε χτες βραδυ, και ειπα να κατσω να τα υπολογισω...


Και πέρυσι…  ::   ::   ::  και όσο δυνατό μηχάνημα και να βάλουμε το BW είναι περιορισμένο…

Μετράω 2 ολόκληρα Mbit από donalt προς telis Και jchr…

Ενώ το μόνο λινκ που παίζει σωστά και είναι ουσιαστικά διέξοδος για την ανατολική Αττική είναι το spidercode-rf … Είπατε κάτι ?  ::   ::   ::  

Αυτά είναι τα δεδομένα…  :: 

Ποτε αρχιζουμε δουλεια??  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Μπορώ επίσης να διαθέσω μια CPU 2.4GHz με mobo QDI και 256 RAM για router...Αν πιστεύετε ότι χρειάζεται, κανονίζουμε να σας τα δώσω Τετάρτη...

----------


## ChoOSeN

Καμιά χορεύτρια να βάλετε!! Δέν θα χρειάζετε να τους δείξουμε links μετά!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Καμιά χορεύτρια να βάλετε!! Δέν θα χρειάζετε να τους δείξουμε links μετά!


θα βαλουμε εσενα  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> Καμιά χορεύτρια να βάλετε!! Δέν θα χρειάζετε να τους δείξουμε links μετά!      
> 
> 
> θα βαλουμε εσενα


Ναί αλλά βραδυνή βάρδια θα κάτσεις εσύ... Τυχερέ!! Εκείνη την ώρα μαζεύει πελατεία!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

Εάν περάσω , θα ήθελα να είναι εκει ο Β52 να μου κρατάει τον Φραπέ !

----------


## jchr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> και συμπτωματικα το συζηταγαμε χτες βραδυ, και ειπα να κατσω να τα υπολογισω...
> 
> 
> Και πέρυσι    και όσο δυνατό μηχάνημα και να βάλουμε το BW είναι περιορισμένο
> 
> Μετράω 2 ολόκληρα Mbit από donalt προς telis Και jchr
> 
> ...


Ενταξει, δεν ειναι κι οτι καλυτερο , αλλα οχι και 2 Mbit...  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Συγνώμη, δίπλα στο carrefour δεν ειναι το εκθεσιακό στην Κηφισίας? Με Alex23 δε βγαίνει? NetTraptor το βελανίδι το βρήκες τελικώς?  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Όχι δεν είναι στο εκθεσιακό κέντρο της HELEXPO στην Κηφισίας...
Είναι στην Ανθούσα!
http://www.dte.gr/pages/index.asp?catID=4&catparentID=2

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1289

----------


## Vigor

Έχει Carrefour στην Κηφισσίας στην Ανθούσα?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Όχι δεν είναι στο εκθεσιακό κέντρο της HELEXPO στην Κηφισίας...
> Είναι στην Ανθούσα!
> http://www.dte.gr/pages/index.asp?catID=4&catparentID=2
> 
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1289


Sorry!!!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> ............


Έλα τώρα… το πρωί το κοίταξα… είναι το καλύτερο που μπορείτε να κάνετε?  ::   ::   ::  

Το ξέρω ότι δεν έχετε καμία ευθύνη για την κατάσταση…. Είναι έτσι η περιοχή και η εξάπλωση προς τα εκεί… 
ΑΛΛΟΙ να τα βλέπουν αυτά…. που το παίζουν χαλαροί και λένε ότι οι ανατολική αττική είναι μια χαρά και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα… Από ότι φαίνεται η στρατηγική δεν έχει δουλέψει εδώ και 1 χρόνο άρα μάλλον θα πρέπει να δουλέψουμε με άλλο σχέδιο… ποιο.. πώς να το πω…. Χαλαρό?

Παρεμπιπτόντως ο vhatzi σε περιμένει….

----------


## donalt

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jchr
> 
> ............
> 
> 
> Έλα τώρα… το πρωί το κοίταξα… είναι το καλύτερο που μπορείτε να κάνετε?    
> 
> Το ξέρω ότι δεν έχετε καμία ευθύνη για την κατάσταση…. Είναι έτσι η περιοχή και η εξάπλωση προς τα εκεί… 
> ΑΛΛΟΙ να τα βλέπουν αυτά…. που το παίζουν χαλαροί και λένε ότι οι ανατολική αττική είναι μια χαρά και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα… Από ότι φαίνεται η στρατηγική δεν έχει δουλέψει εδώ και 1 χρόνο άρα μάλλον θα πρέπει να δουλέψουμε με άλλο σχέδιο… ποιο.. πώς να το πω…. Χαλαρό?
> ...





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> O DNT…. Είναι διαθέσιμος φέτος για ένα λινκ?… 
> 
> Έχει νόημα να προσπαθήσουμε?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Είπαμε δεν είναι τόσο χάλια αλλά υπάρχει και το λινκ με miap αν νομίζετε ότι θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα κλείνουμε το λινκ με το jchr και βγαίνουμε από την διαδρομή που είπες μέσω rf

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Επειδή βλέπω πώς θα παίξει μια άτυπη παρουσίαση του Mikrotik, να ετοιμάσω ένα mini-μηχανάκι(από τον εξοπλισμό που προανέφερα σε post) με το Mikrotik πάνω;

----------


## ngia

> Επειδή βλέπω πώς θα παίξει μια άτυπη παρουσίαση του Mikrotik, να ετοιμάσω ένα mini-μηχανάκι(από τον εξοπλισμό που προανέφερα σε post) με το Mikrotik πάνω;


nai

----------


## NetTraptor

@donalt & @jchr

Ωραια ποτε πιανουμε δουλεια.... και αδεια βαζω...  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TaRaNTuLa
> 
> Επειδή βλέπω πώς θα παίξει μια άτυπη παρουσίαση του Mikrotik, να ετοιμάσω ένα mini-μηχανάκι(από τον εξοπλισμό που προανέφερα σε post) με το Mikrotik πάνω;
> 
> 
> nai


Επειδή δε διαθέτω πλέον(μετά τη γκαντεμιά) CF->IDE αντάπτορα και CF, παρακαλείται όποιος έχει περισσευούμενη, να μου δώσει για το PC...

----------


## Winner

Σήμερα το απόγευμα πήγαμε μια βόλτα μέχρι το ΙΚΕΑ με τους gd, cirrus, ngia να δούμε ιδέες για επίπλωση του περιπτέρου (δεν αξίζει να δώσουμε πάλι χρήματα στην dte αν μπορούμε με τα ίδια να τα αγοράσουμε - μας κόστισε ακριβά πέρυσι).
Είδαμε 2-3 ενδιαφέροντα κομμάτια (ραφιέρα, βιτρίνα, ντουλάπι), αλλά δυστυχώς η βιτρίνα που θέλαμε πολύ δεν υπήρχε διαθέσιμη αν και ήταν σε πολύ καλή τιμή ευκαιρίας.
Φύγαμε άπραγοι ώστε να το ξανασκεφτούμε και *να δούμε αν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο μαγαζί με είδη γραφείου για εκθέσεις(?)*, οπότε αν κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει, ας προτείνει κανένα μαγαζί να πάμε να κοιτάξουμε.

*Θα χρειαστούμε μια οθόνη TFT 19" ή και μεγαλύτερη* για την προβολή video, όπως και πέρυσι.
Δυστυχώς η CRT που έχουμε στην έδρα είναι μεγάλη σε όγκο και πιθανότατα να μην μπορέσει να σταθεί στον νέο εξοπλισμό επίπλων.

----------


## dti

Έχω γράψει και πιο πάνω οτι μπορώ να διαθέσω μια 20.5 wide

----------


## lsalpeas

Την παρασκευη ποιοι θα ειναι στο περιπτερο του awmn?

----------


## Winner

> Έχω γράψει και πιο πάνω οτι μπορώ να διαθέσω μια 20.5 wide


Ωραία.  ::

----------


## ngia

καλύτερα αύριο τετάρτη πάμε απο τη λέσχη απόγευμα φορτώνουμε και πάμε και στήνουμε κατευθείαν..παίρνουμε και τον ισπανό μαζί..σήμερα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα ούτε δομή ούτε φύλαξη..

----------


## calda

Παιδιά ό,τι είδους βοήθεια μπορώ να προσφέρω είμαι διαθέσιμος όλες τις μέρες, είτε πρόκειται για φόρτωμα/μεταφορά(αυτοκίνητο)/στήσιμο... σε ό,τι μπορώ να φανώ χρήσιμος just let me know

----------


## dti

> καλύτερα αύριο τετάρτη πάμε απο τη λέσχη απόγευμα φορτώνουμε *και πάμε και στήνουμε κατευθείαν*..παίρνουμε και τον ισπανό μαζί..σήμερα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα ούτε δομή ούτε φύλαξη..


Ώρα; Εκκρεμότητες;
Δεν θα έπρεπε να ανακοινωθεί κάτι δημόσια ώστε να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη κινητοποίηση κι ενημέρωση;
Τελικά έπιπλα θα νοικιάσουμε από την έκθεση;

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> καλύτερα αύριο τετάρτη πάμε απο τη λέσχη απόγευμα φορτώνουμε *και πάμε και στήνουμε κατευθείαν*..παίρνουμε και τον ισπανό μαζί..σήμερα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα ούτε δομή ούτε φύλαξη..
> 
> 
> Ώρα; Εκκρεμότητες;
> Δεν θα έπρεπε να ανακοινωθεί κάτι δημόσια ώστε να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη κινητοποίηση κι ενημέρωση;
> Τελικά έπιπλα θα νοικιάσουμε από την έκθεση;


όταν μαζευτούμε .. εκκρεμότητες είναι τα έπιπλα ραφιέρα βιτρίνα .. αν δε βρεθεί κάτι καλύτερο μένουμε σε αυτά του ικεα .. άλλη εκκρεμότητα είναι τα φυλάδια περιμένει ο gd την προσφορά .. δε χρειάζονται πάρα πολλοί όποιος θέλει για το χαβαλέ έρχεται .. μεταφορά των υλικών και στήσιμο του λινκ θα γίνει βασικά

----------


## dti

Είναι κακό να ανακοινώσεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη ώρα συνάντησης;
Και πώς είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα έλθουν όλοι όσοι χρειάζονται χωρίς να υπάρχουν διάφανες διαδικασίες; π.χ. αν πάνε κάποιοι και στήσουν κάτι αύριο κι έλθετε αργότερα κάποιοι άλλοι θα ξαναστήσετε κι εσείς; 
Θα συνεννοηθούμε ποτέ εδώ πέρα ή θα έχουμε και πάλι one-man-show?

----------


## NetTraptor

he's got a point...  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Το PC με το Mikrotik θα το φέρω την Παρασκευή και το στήνουμε επιτόπου(δε χρειάζεται και τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο).

*Επενθυμίζω ότι χρειάζομαι μια CF(με Mikrotik περασμένο) και ένα CF->IDE αντάπτορα.*

Επίσης, θα ήταν καλό να έφερνε κάποιος ένα crossover καλώδιο, ούτως ώστε να συνδέαμε απευθείας πάνω στο PC ένα laptop για την επίδειξη...

----------


## cirrus

> Είναι κακό να ανακοινώσεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη ώρα συνάντησης;





> καλύτερα αύριο τετάρτη πάμε απο τη λέσχη απόγευμα φορτώνουμε και πάμε και στήνουμε κατευθείαν..παίρνουμε και τον ισπανό μαζί..σήμερα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα ούτε δομή ούτε φύλαξη..


Κοινώς αύριο στις 6 ραντεβού στον σύλλογο, να μιλήσουμε με τον ισπανό (που by the way είναι από Catalonia) και μετά να πάμε όλοι μαζί για το στήσιμο.

----------


## m0bius

Εγώ πάντως μπορώ να έρθω στο στήσιμο του περιπτέρου την Πέμπτη καθώς μάλλον και να είμαι εκεί την παρασκευή (αν όχι από το πρωί από τις 4-5 και μετά)

----------


## Mick Flemm

O.K. κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα έρθω κι εγώ να βοηθίσω...  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Εγώ θα είμαι στο περίπτερο κατά τη λειτουργία της έκθεσης, λόγω υποχρεωτικής παρακολούθησης διαλέξεων στο μεταπτυχιακό(και δεν μπορώ καμιά μέρα πλην της Παρασκευής).

Με τη CF τι θα γίνει;;;;  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

adaptor εχω... 1 CF please?  ::

----------


## slapper

εχω μία 128άρα εγω..  ::   ::  

Να την φέρω αν μπορέσω τετάρτη απο το σύλλογο??

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> εχω μία 128άρα εγω..   
> 
> Να την φέρω αν μπορέσω τετάρτη απο το σύλλογο??


Φέρτην, αλλά θα την έχεις flash-αρισμένη με Mikrotik; Αν όχι, θα υπάρχει κανείς στο σύλλογο που να μπορεί να το κάνει(με κάποιο card-reader ή κάτι άλλο :: .

Θα περάσω από το Σύλλογο κατά τις 18:30 να την πάρω. Ελπίζω να μην έχετε φύγει...  ::

----------


## slapper

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από slapper
> 
> εχω μία 128άρα εγω..   
> 
> Να την φέρω αν μπορέσω τετάρτη απο το σύλλογο??
> 
> 
> Φέρτην, αλλά θα την έχεις flash-αρισμένη με Mikrotik; Αν όχι, θα υπάρχει κανείς στο σύλλογο που να μπορεί να το κάνει(με κάποιο card-reader ή κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Θα περάσω από το Σύλλογο κατά τις 18:30 να την πάρω. Ελπίζω να μην έχετε φύγει...


οκ θα την ετοιμάσω!!!!  ::   ::  
Τα λέμε σύλλογο τετάρτη
τι να του περάσω 2.9.6 ή 2.9.27??
Θέλεις και κουάγες?? αν ειναι πές μου!!

----------


## mojiro

2.9.6 χωρις κολπα, ενα λινκ θα ειναι μονο αλλωστε...

----------


## B52

Kαλυτερα περνα του 2.9.27 με quagga... το 2.9.6 εκει που παιζει σταματαει να διαφημιζει τα routes το ειδα στο λινκ aimos - 69eys ενα λινκ εχει μονο..  ::  

Αμα θελετε φερνω μια cf με 2.9.32 & quagga...  ::  

Eπισης ενημερωστε με εαν θελετε το voip cisco 7905 ?

----------


## dti

Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να έχουμε (και να διαφημίζουμε...) τις 2.9.6 & 2.9.27; 
Φαντάζομαι οτι ο Σύλλογος δε θα θέλει να κάνει δημόσια επίδειξη cloppy right εκδόσεων...
Ποιά είναι η τελευταία έκδοση που παίζει σωστά; 
Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ 2.9.30 & .31 στους 2 κόμβους μου χωρίς προβλήματα...
Οπότε ψηφίζω ...b52!

Τάσο φέρε και το voip, θα έχω κι εγώ το Zyxel για όποιον θέλει να το δοκιμάσει.

----------


## ALTAiR

Μουσαμάς με Nagios ανανεωμένος & έτοιμος.Θα έχω και κάποια αυτοκολλητάκια σήμερα μάλλον. Που τα παραδίδω? Που θα κοπεί τιμολόγιο?  ::

----------


## B52

οκ 2.9.32 με quagga και voip 7905 και οτι αλλο εχω και καθεται....
θα ειμαι στο συλλογο το απογευμα κατα τις 6:30....

----------


## cirrus

Ρε παιδιά ένα link θα έχει πάνω, ούτε καν bgp δεν χρειάζεται να βάλουμε αν θέλουμε. Keep it simple.

----------


## ngia

> Κοινώς αύριο στις 6 ραντεβού στον σύλλογο, να μιλήσουμε με τον ισπανό (που by the way είναι από Catalonia) και μετά να πάμε όλοι μαζί για το στήσιμο.

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από cirrus
> 
> Κοινώς αύριο στις 6 ραντεβού στον σύλλογο, να μιλήσουμε με τον ισπανό (που by the way είναι από Catalonia) και μετά να πάμε όλοι μαζί για το στήσιμο.


..μιλας και ισπανικα ?  ::

----------


## ngia

να' χουν στην ισπανία φραπέ άραγε?

----------


## B52

> να' χουν στην ισπανία φραπέ άραγε?



μπααααααααα χαχαχαχαχααχαχα......

----------


## yorgos

βρε παιδιά νε ερθω και εγώ για παρεα και για εξτρα βοήθεια???

----------


## sv1bjr

Ένα καφέ βάλθηκες να πιείς και συ σε μια στιγμή ανάπαυλας και αποδείχθηκε ολέθριος...  ::  

Καλά λένε, καλύτερα να σου βγει το μάτι παρά το όνομα...  ::

----------


## cirrus

> ..μιλας και ισπανικα ?


Μπα μόνο τα βασικά: una mamada por favor και una cerveza por favor.
Ειδικά το πρώτο δεν θα ήταν πολύ καλό να το πεις σε Ισπανό (εξαρτάται βέβαια πάντα από τις προτιμήσεις σου  ::  ), αν ήταν Ισπανίδα όμως αλλάζει το πράγμα.  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> βρε παιδιά νε ερθω και εγώ για παρεα και για εξτρα βοήθεια???


Όλοι καλοδεχούμενοι!  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jchr
> 
> ............
> 
> 
> Έλα τώρα… το πρωί το κοίταξα… είναι το καλύτερο που μπορείτε να κάνετε?    
> 
> Το ξέρω ότι δεν έχετε καμία ευθύνη για την κατάσταση…. Είναι έτσι η περιοχή και η εξάπλωση προς τα εκεί… 
> ΑΛΛΟΙ να τα βλέπουν αυτά…. που το παίζουν χαλαροί και λένε ότι οι ανατολική αττική είναι μια χαρά και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα… Από ότι φαίνεται η στρατηγική δεν έχει δουλέψει εδώ και 1 χρόνο άρα μάλλον θα πρέπει να δουλέψουμε με άλλο σχέδιο… ποιο.. πώς να το πω…. Χαλαρό?
> ...


Ζητώ συγνώμη που ξεφεύγω από το topic, αλλά εγώ είπα στον Ιωσήφ (nettraptor) πως η Αν. Αττική δεν έχει πρόβλημα από πλευράς backbone και αφού δημόσια λέει κάτι προς εμένα οφείλω να απαντήσω:

Εντόπισες ένα στιγμιαίο πρόβλημα και το γενικεύεις σε απίστευτο βαθμό. Ξεφεύγεις από το τεχνικό θέμα και φτιάχνεις ιστορίες με φίδια και δράκους.

Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί, αλλά το κάνεις τακτικά.

Σου το λέει ο jchr δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, σου το λέει και ο donalt αλλά εκεί, να πεις το δικό σου!  :: 

Τέλος πάντων, καλύτερα να μιλάς μόνο για πράγματα που γνωρίζεις και συμμετέχεις και να μην ξεφτιλίζεις τα πάντα, ούτε να υποτιμάς τη νοημοσύνη κανενός, λέγοντας πως "δεν φταίτε εσείς".

Καλό θα ήταν επίσης, από τη στιγμή που δεν σε προσέβαλε κανένας, το ίδιο να κάνεις κι εσύ.

Και πάλι συγνώμη για το off-topic.

----------


## ngia

εεε.. έχουμε δουλειά .. μη ξεφεύγετε  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Σε λιγες ωρες θα έχω και το νέο video ετοιμο  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Το Mikrotik-PC είναι έτοιμο εδώ και ώρα... Παίζει μια χαρά και έκανα κάποιες ψευτορυθμισούλες... Σε λίγο θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες...

----------


## ngia

14+14Mbps tcp traffic

nautilus rra # traceroute 10.10.10.2
traceroute to 10.10.10.2 (10.10.10.2), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 interouter-pluton (10.26.122.5) 0.232 ms 0.265 ms 0.247 ms
2 interouter-aegean (10.26.122.186) 0.432 ms 0.559 ms 0.449 ms
3 gw-ngia.trackman.awmn (10.26.122.166) 2.320 ms 1.364 ms 1.085 ms
4 gw-trackman.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.9) 1.718 ms 1.899 ms 1.722 ms
5 gw-alex23.xrg.awmn (10.19.150.3 ::  2.325 ms 5.779 ms 4.466 ms
6 panoramix.xrg.awmn (10.19.154.14) 2.843 ms 4.515 ms 3.221 ms
7 gw-PanoramiX.RF.awmn (10.72.238.241) 3.340 ms 27.900 ms 4.214 ms
8 gw-RF.spidercode.awmn (10.72.238.230) 3.716 ms 3.755 ms 8.591 ms
9 gw-spidercode.miap.awmn (10.69.216.242) 7.335 ms 5.514 ms 9.715 ms
10 gw-miap.donalt.awmn (10.66.180.245) 8.593 ms 9.532 ms 6.589 ms
11 10.10.10.2 (10.10.10.2) 10.018 ms 7.167 ms 7.964 ms

----------


## wireless.surfer

Μερικές αποψινές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ο Φραποκράτορας σε αναζήτηση….”Χμμμμ Κάπου εδώ άφησα τον Φραπέ μου…….”  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

Ο jchr εκανε σημερα οτι καλυτερο για να στηθει το λινκ!

κραταγε το πολυμπριζο που ειχε πανω το τρυπανι ο Β52ος για να τρυπισει τη βαση του πιατου  ::  

α τις φωτος βαλτε τες σε κανενα ftp να τις χαζευουμε  ::  

ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn/incoming  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Το video για την Comdex 2006 υπαρχει στα shares μου στο dc++.

Δυστυχώς ειναι τεραστιο μιας και ειναι ποιότητα DV.  ::  (2.3 GB για 10.54 mins)

Επειδή ο νομος του murphy ισχυει παντα,εσκασε το pc που κανω video editing και δε μπορώ να το φτιαξω πιο μικρό  ::  

Παλι καλα που το video ηταν και σε αλλο δισκο....

Αν υπαρξει προβλημα,ριξτε ενα pm για να το δωσω σε κάποιον σε DVD

----------


## cirrus

> Μουσαμάς με Nagios ανανεωμένος & έτοιμος.Θα έχω και κάποια αυτοκολλητάκια σήμερα μάλλον. Που τα παραδίδω? Που θα κοπεί τιμολόγιο?


Εγώ γενικά θα είμαι στην έκθεση. Αν θες μια που είμαστε και κοντά άνετα περνάω μια βόλτα και τα παίρνω.

----------


## ALTAiR

Που θα είσαι 17:00 με 18:00 να στα φέρω? Αν είσαι στην έκθεση περνάω εγώ.

----------


## dti

Χρειαζόμαστε αυτοκόλλητα για τη σήμανση του πιάτου, μια και είχαμε την ευκαιρία να το εγκαταστήσουμε σε πολύ καλό σημείο.

Επίσης, θα χρειαστεί να μεταφέρουμε τους 2 πάγκους που έχουμε στη λέσχη. Έχω αυτοκίνητο και σχάρα και αναλαμβάνω τη μεταφορά από τη λέσχη, αρκεί κάποιος να έχει λύσει τα πόδια και να βοηθήσει στο φόρτωμα στο αυτοκίνητο μια και το παρκάρισμα στην Αμερικής δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει περισσότερο από μερικά λεπτά...
Ώρα που μπορεί να γίνει η μεταφορά από 6:00-6:30 μ.μ. και μετά.

----------


## ngia

όχι σήμανση του πιάτου παιδιά..διακριτικά να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας..

----------


## dti

Το περίπτερό μας είναι σε καλή θέση, γωνιακό και με αρκετό "αέρα" μπροστά του. Στο πλάϊ μας είναι το "Χαμόγελο του παιδιού" και από την άλλη πλευρά η πλάτη του περιπτέρου της Γενικής Γραμματείας Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων (taxisnet...) το οποίο είναι ιδιαίτερα πολυτελές...

Αν μεταφερθούν οι 2 πάγκοι και αγοραστεί έστω και σήμερα η βιτρίνα, το πολύ πολύ να χρειαστούμε ακόμη μία ραφιέρα για το δικτυακό εξοπλισμό του περιπτέρου, οθόνη, projector, κλπ.

Τις καρέκλες από τη λέσχη τελικά έχει αναλάβει να τις μεταφέρει κάποιος;

Τέλος, ο τίτλος στο περίπτερό μας θα έπρεπε να είναι awmn Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο *Αθηνών* και όχι Αθήνας...

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Όσον αφορά τις καρέκλες, στην περίπτωση που "κλείνουν", μπορώ να πάρω εγώ μερικές. *Όμως*, καθότι το πρόγραμμά μου είναι "[email protected]!s3 [email protected]!", δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ για το πότε θα περάσω από το Σύλλογο. Ενδεχομένως να μπορώ σήμερα το απόγευμα προς βράδυ (κατά τις 8:30-9) να περνούσα να φορτώναμε και να τις έφερνα στην έκθεση αύριο στις 11 παρά. Το 2ο σενάριο περιλαμβάνει το να περάσω από Σύλλογο αύριο πουρνό-πουρνό και να τις φέρω κατευθείαν...


Υ.Γ. Πάρτε και μερικές φωτό του "εργαλείου"...  ::

----------


## ngia

> Χρειαζόμαστε αυτοκόλλητα για τη σήμανση του πιάτου, μια και είχαμε την ευκαιρία να το εγκαταστήσουμε σε πολύ καλό σημείο.
> 
> Επίσης, θα χρειαστεί να μεταφέρουμε τους 2 πάγκους που έχουμε στη λέσχη. Έχω αυτοκίνητο και σχάρα και αναλαμβάνω τη μεταφορά από τη λέσχη, αρκεί κάποιος να έχει λύσει τα πόδια και να βοηθήσει στο φόρτωμα στο αυτοκίνητο μια και το παρκάρισμα στην Αμερικής δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει περισσότερο από μερικά λεπτά...
> Ώρα που μπορεί να γίνει η μεταφορά από 6:00-6:30 μ.μ. και μετά.


θα είμαι στις 600 εκεί ..

----------


## ALTAiR

Κατά τις 18:00 θα συναντήσω τον Cirrus να του δώσω το μουσαμά με το Nagios και κάτι stickerάκια, θα του δώσω και μερικά πιο μεγάλα αυτοκόλλητα για το πιάτο και κρίνετε εσείς αν θα τα βάλετε...

----------


## ALTAiR

> θα είμαι στις 600 εκεί ..


Τι εννοείς?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Παιδιά τι θα λέγατε να έρθουμε και εμείς του ewn μια επίσκεψη το Σαββάτο το πρωί (παρόλο που δεν ανήκουμε στους παλιόυς αλλά στα ψάρια του δικτύου και παρόλο που δεν έχουμε γραφτεί στον σύλογο ακόμη?...  ::  )
Απλά σκεφτήκαμε με τον Pit ότι θα είναι ένας καλός τρόπος έστω να γνωριστούμε...τι λέτε?

----------


## B52

> Παιδιά τι θα λέγατε να έρθουμε και εμείς του ewn μια επίσκεψη το Σαββάτο το πρωί (παρόλο που δεν ανήκουμε στους παλιόυς αλλά στα ψάρια του δικτύου και παρόλο που δεν έχουμε γραφτεί στον σύλογο ακόμη?...  )
> Απλά σκεφτήκαμε με τον Pit ότι θα είναι ένας καλός τρόπος έστω να γνωριστούμε...τι λέτε?


...τι ρωτατε ωρε εκθεση ειναι ελατε......  ::

----------


## liousis

Ώρες προσέλευσης "ψαριών" μπορείς να μας πεις αγαπητέ Τάσο?  ::   ::

----------


## hedgehog

11:00 - 21:00 για όλo το κόσμο  :: 
Μπορείς να κάνεις και ηλεκτρονικά εγγραφή για να μην ταλαιπωρηθείς εκεί.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ώρες προσέλευσης "ψαριών" μπορείς να μας πεις αγαπητέ Τάσο?


Κοίτα όταν δεν έρχεται κάποιος του βάζουμε απουσία και τον βάζουμε να βγάλει 5 επανωτά bb σε 2 μέρες για να επανορθώσει…
Οπότε μάλλον σε συμφέρει να μην ρωτάς πολλά και απλά να έρθεις… Θα έχουμε τροφή και για ψάρια...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

κατι ακομα!

τα κλειδια του wrap τα εχω εγω... τα ξεχασα στη τσεπη μου χτες  ::

----------


## B52

> κατι ακομα!
> 
> τα κλειδια του wrap τα εχω εγω... τα ξεχασα στη τσεπη μου χτες


.... και ?  ::

----------


## liousis

> Θα έχουμε τροφή και για ψάρια...


Μπράβο βρε netΤraptor γιατί μας έχουν ατάϊστα εβδομάδες εμάς τα κακόμοιρα "ψαράκια"!!  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Θα ειναι και το myJoomla στην εκθεση... nice...  :: 

http://www.myjoomla.gr/smf/index.php?topic=2345.0

----------


## sotirisk

Πέρασα για λίγο από τα στησίματα, ωραίος είναι ο χώρος (μαγαζί "γωνία"  :: ),
ακολουθεί φωτογραφικό υλικό  ::

----------


## RpMz

Αντε θα σας δούμε και απο κοντά!

----------


## NetTraptor

Να να να εκεί δεξιά είναι και ο Τραμπάκουλας…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> Κοίτα όταν δεν έρχεται κάποιος του βάζουμε απουσία και τον βάζουμε να βγάλει 5 επανωτά bb σε 2 μέρες για να επανορθώσει…


και για μένα που είμαι με το ένα πόδι στο κρεββάτι από κρύωμα τι έχεις να προτείνεις;;;;καταναγκαστικά έργα;;;  ::   ::  
αν την βγάλω καθαρή (και) σήμερα θα περάσω το σαββατο απόγευμα...αλλιώς,κλαφτα...

----------


## ngia

οι συνδέσεις πάνω στο dhcp μας  ::

----------


## cirrus

Το VoIP στην dte είναι: 02006
Περιμένουμε να σας δούμε όλους εκεί όμως, μην αρκεστείτε μόνο στο να πάρετε τηλέφωνο  ::   ::

----------


## nbaltas

> Το VoIP στην dte είναι: 02006
> Περιμένουμε να σας δούμε όλους εκεί όμως, μην αρκεστείτε μόνο στο να πάρετε τηλέφωνο


τηλέφωνο δεν θα πάρουμε! θα έρθουμε από εκεί!

εγώ προσωπικά θα έρθω αύριο το απόγευμα, γιατί το πρωί θα συνδέω έναν φίλο στη γλυφάδα. θα έρθω με 2 φίλους(έναν έτοιμο για σύνδεση και έναν που ψάχνει σαν τρελλός να φτάσει το δίκτυο στην περιοχή της βάρης κορωπίου).!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

ποιος θα παει σημερις ?

----------


## alasondro

εγω με κοκιον ξεκινάμε σε καμμία ώρα

----------


## NetTraptor

Και ο Τρελος με το BromoCacti...  ::   ::   ::  

Αρχιζει η καταγραφη...

dte 2006 WRAP Stats

----------


## Winner

Μια σύνοψη του δικτύου που έχει στηθεί μέχρι στιγμής:

WRAP outside (10.0.0.2):
- BB link με donalt (24Mbps guarantee)
- ethernet με WRAP inside
- AP outside (not connected)

WRAP inside (10.0.0.1):
- AP 2.4Ghz b/g inside (*ssid: awmn*)
- Client 5ghz (dte internet - not connected yet due to ap problems)
- ethernet LAN
- VPN altec telecoms (1Mbps internet offer)
- DHCP ready (address space: 21-254)

Static leases:
.5 - MAC PC
.7 - Mikrotik test server
.8 - IP Camera http://10.0.0.8/Simple/index.htm?Cus?Wireless Username: awmn
.10 Media server

*VoIP number: 02006*

----------


## RpMz

Βάλτε να κάνουν και εκπομπή τα ξεκαλουπώματα  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Μερικές αποψινές φωτογραφίες.


κανε τες βρε καπου Upload ολες μαζι !  ::

----------


## Tenorism

> οι συνδέσεις πάνω στο dhcp μας


where is cisco? oeo...

----------


## Tenorism

Και δεν θέλω βλακείες. Τα ξεκαλουπώματα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να κάνουν εκπομπή.

----------


## Vigor

Η υποδομή ετοιμαζόταν σήμερα...  ::

----------


## Papatrexas

Πήγα σήμερα, είδα πολλές γνωστές φάτσες: Dti, Acoul, Ngia, Katsaros_M, Igna, Tarantula, καθώς και πολλούς άλλους των οποίων το nick δεν γνωρίζω..

Lanάκια στημμένα καθώς και Xboxes 360 στα οποία μπορείτε να παίξετε.. εντυπωσειακές παρουσίες με OC, και εξωτικά κουτιά
αλλά το πιο ενδιαφέρον κατ'εμέ ήταν το περίπτερο της IBM-Lenovo.

Παιδιά πρέπει να δείτε από τι τεστ περνάνε τα Laptops της ΙΒΜ .. βρέχουν το πληκτρολόγιο που έχει ειδικό λούκι για να φεύγει το νερό, τα πατάνε με 50kg πίεση, τους εφαρμόζουν διάφορες στρεπτικές κάμψεις, τα ανοιγοκλείνουν 30.000 φορές (για να μη λασκάρει το καπάκι), τα πυρολοβούν με φορτία στατικού ηλεκτρισμού δεν θυμάμαι πόσα KVA..

ε και επιζούν!!!

Σε κάποια φάση ο πωλητής για να μου δείξει πως είναι αλήθεια το έβαλε κάτω και το πάταγε!!! (ζύγιζε 75-80kg) αν το πατούσα εγώ δεν ξέρω αν θα επιβίωνε.

Πάντως σίγουρα με έπεισε. Το επόμενο laptop μου θα είναι IBM. Δεν το συζητάω. Τώρα έχω ένα Dell, αλλά το κορυφαίο είναι πως είχε ειδικά μία παρουσίαση DELL VS IBM ε και έκανε το dell να δείχνει σκουπίδι..
Δείτε τα οπωσδήποτε!


Να αναφερθώ και στο δικό μας περίπτερο, που αν και δεν είναι πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα, είναι πολύ γουστόζικο & προσεγμένο! Τα παιδιά έχουν κάθε κάρτα, καλώδιο, pcmcia, minipci, netgears ma311, feeders, πρώτυπα routers μέσα σε Haggerάκια ή πλαστικά κουτιά σαν εκθέματα για να κατατοπίσουν τον οποιονδήποτε! Δε λείπουν και κάτι απίστευτες φωτογραφίες με πυργάκια, links, κεραίες αλλά και ένας τεράστιος Χαρτης από το NAGIOS που δείχνει χαλαρά και την επέκταση του δικτύου σε όλη την Αθήνα και Ανατολική Αττική!!

Πολύ καλή δουλειά, μπράβο στα παιδιά που το έστησαν, να πάτε όσοι μπορείτε να κάνετε μπούγιο, κ να τους εμψυχώσετε.

Ε όσοι ασχολείστε με το linuxάκι έτσι κάπως ιδιαίτερα να σας πω ότι δεν λείπει και η HELLUG από την έκθεση...


Περιμένω και τις δικές σας εντυπώσεις.

Υ.Γ. Δε θα σας αφήσουν αδιάφορους και οι γλάστρες-κράχτες του Eshop με τα καυτά σορτσάκια. Όσοι πάτε θα καταλάβετε το γιατί... Τι μπουτάρες ήταν αυτές??? οέο???

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wireless.surfer
> 
> Μερικές αποψινές φωτογραφίες.
> 
> 
> κανε τες βρε καπου Upload ολες μαζι !


ftp://eastattica.awmn/awmn/2006-10-18_comdex

----------


## acoul

Διστυχώς το δίκτυό μας σέρνεται φέτος ... πήγα να κατεβάσω από το WiND σε κάτι φίλους και ούτε ISDN σύνδεση να είχαμε ... το πολύ MikroTik βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία ... το κλίμα όμως είναι φοβερό, πακετάρω το laptop και βουρ για το περίπτερο το οποίο είναι το πιο φωτεινό και φιλικό και φέτος στην έκθεση !! Ελάτε όλοι να δείξουμε σε όσους ψάχνονται στην έκθεση τι ωραίο πράγμα είναι το AWMN.

----------


## ngia

για την είσοδο γραφτείτε εδώ http://www.dte.gr/pages/index.asp ή ζητήστε καρτελάκι εκθέτη

----------


## ALTAiR

Δυστυχώς κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη πάντα, η έκθεση δεν είχε να δείξει και κάτι το φοβερό αν εξαιρέσεις 2-3 πραγματάκια. Το δικό μας περίπτερο είχε το πιο πολύ ενδιαφέρον και φυσικά τον πιο πολύ κόσμο. Ήτανε από τα λίγα περίπτερα που ήτανε πραγματικά υψηλής τεχνολογίας...
Bravo στους φίλους που ξενυχτάνε...

Τα 2-3 πραγματάκι εκτός AWMΝ είναι τα ρομποτάκια, οι Lan Arenas με κεντρικό server, σίγουρα τα όμορφα κορίτσια στα διάφορα περίπτερα, και κάτι ωραία κουτιά για Media Center στο σαλόνι(πανάκριβα).

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα θα είναι η πιο ζεστή μέρα της έκθεσης. Σας περιμένουμε όλους εδώ στο περίπτερο για να απολαύσουμε τις τόσες ώρες ταρατσάδας και όχι μόνο με το να παρουσιάσουμε αυτή τη συλλογική δουλειά και το αξιόλογο αποτέλεσμα !!!

----------


## ale3is

θα περασω και εγω σημερα το μεσημερι-απογευμα...Να σας γνωρισω τους περισσοτερους και απο κοντα...  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> θα περασω και εγω σημερα το μεσημερι-απογευμα...Να σας γνωρισω τους περισσοτερους και απο κοντα...


ale3is, θα κατέβουμε παρέα sinonick vnem και κάποιοι άλλοι.. Θα πάμε κατά τις 12:00 - 13:00. Αν είναι και θες να έρθεις μαζί στείλε PM!  ::

----------


## ale3is

Ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα θα παω στις 14:00...Θα παρακολουθησω και δυο συνεδρια(IP Multimedia και Web 2.0) οποτε μολις τελειωσουν θα περασω και απο το περιπτερο...  ::

----------


## cirrus

Το stream του awmnradio θα παίζει σήμερα όλη μέρα από την dte.
http://10.29.79.2:8000/listen.pls

----------


## atlas

και εγώ θα περάσω σήμερα μεταξυ΄15:00-18:00. Θα τα πούμε από κοντά με όσους είστε εκεί  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> .8 - IP Camera http://10.0.0.8/Simple/index.htm?Cus?Wireless


Αρκετά φλού εικόνα.

Η κάμερα θα είναι πολύ low-end. Συμπλήρωση : Χαμηλό resolution και quality έχετε βάλει και δεν μου επιτρέπει να το αλλάξω με awmn/awmn.

To frame rate όμως θα μπορούσατε να το ανεβάσετε.

Αν θέλουμε να μιλάμε για ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο.

Συμπλήρωση : Τώρα χάθηκε τελείως. Ο Mickflem το πειράζει ;

Απάντηση : Μπα όχι, ο τοπικός μας λουπαδόρος ευθύνεται :

__1712_#trace 10.0.0.2

Type escape sequence to abort.
Tracing the route to 10.0.0.2

1 10.2.8.157 4 msec 4 msec 8 msec
2 gw-fightclub.b52.awmn (10.42.52.201) [AS 7091] 12 msec 4 msec 12 msec
3 gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.44.126) [AS 616] 8 msec 12 msec 8 msec
4 10.42.59.97 [AS 7830] 8 msec 8 msec 8 msec
5 ns0.nikosaei.awmn (10.42.53.1) [AS 4218] 16 msec 12 msec 12 msec
6 gw-stafan.nikosaei.awmn (10.42.53.242) [AS 4218] 8 msec 12 msec 16 msec
7 gw-onikoseimai.stafan.awmn (10.2.31.233) [AS 8580] 8 msec 8 msec 8 msec
8 gw-mmlab.onikoseimai.awmn (10.2.31.217) [AS 8580] 4 msec 20 msec 8 msec
9 gw-onikoseimai.pikos.awmn (10.2.28.89) [AS 8580] 16 msec 12 msec 8 msec
10 gw-pikos.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.37) [AS 2125] 16 msec 8 msec 8 msec
11 gw-b52.philip633.awmn (10.42.44.202) [AS 616] 8 msec 16 msec 12 msec
12 gw-fightclub.b52.awmn (10.42.52.201) [AS 7091] 12 msec 8 msec 12 msec
13 gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.44.126) [AS 616] 16 msec 12 msec 16 msec
14 10.42.59.97 [AS 7830] 12 msec 16 msec 16 msec
15 ns0.nikosaei.awmn (10.42.53.1) [AS 4218] 20 msec 20 msec 12 msec
16 gw-stafan.nikosaei.awmn (10.42.53.242) [AS 4218] 8 msec 12 msec 16 msec
17 gw-onikoseimai.stafan.awmn (10.2.31.233) [AS 8580] 16 msec 32 msec 36 msec
18 gw-mmlab.onikoseimai.awmn (10.2.31.217) [AS 8580] 20 msec 20 msec 12 msec
19 gw-onikoseimai.pikos.awmn (10.2.28.89) [AS 8580] 12 msec 12 msec 12 msec
20 gw-pikos.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.37) [AS 2125] 12 msec 12 msec 16 msec
21 gw-b52.philip633.awmn (10.42.44.202) [AS 616] 16 msec 24 msec 36 msec
22 gw-fightclub.b52.awmn (10.42.52.201) [AS 7091] 16 msec * 12 msec
23 gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.44.126) [AS 616] 12 msec 16 msec 12 msec
24 10.42.59.97 [AS 7830] 16 msec 24 msec 24 msec
25 ns0.nikosaei.awmn (10.42.53.1) [AS 4218] 24 msec 16 msec 20 msec
26 gw-stafan.nikosaei.awmn (10.42.53.242) [AS 4218] 16 msec 104 msec 36 msec
27 gw-onikoseimai.stafan.awmn (10.2.31.233) [AS 8580] 16 msec 24 msec 16 msec
28 gw-mmlab.onikoseimai.awmn (10.2.31.217) [AS 8580] 16 msec 16 msec 20 msec
29 gw-onikoseimai.pikos.awmn (10.2.28.89) [AS 8580] 24 msec 16 msec 16 msec
30 gw-pikos.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.37) [AS 2125] 16 msec 20 msec 24 msec
_1712_#_

----------


## ngia

το καλύτερο περίπτερο..

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> .8 - IP Camera http://10.0.0.8/Simple/index.htm?Cus?Wireless
> 
> 
> Αρκετά φλού εικόνα.
> 
> Η κάμερα θα είναι πολύ low-end. Συμπλήρωση : Χαμηλό resolution και quality έχετε βάλει και δεν μου επιτρέπει να το αλλάξω με awmn/awmn.
> 
> ...


βρε γκρινιαρη... εχουμε και τα ατομα απο το ιντερνετ...
δε γινεται να εχουμε μεγιστη ποιοτητα και framerate και αναλυση και και και

αν ειχαμε 2 καμερες το σηζηταμε... για μενα μια χαρα παει αλλωστε δε
κανουμε τηλεσυνδιασκεψη ουτε ρεπορταζ στην ομιχλη....

----------


## pilgrim

Εγω γιατι δεν μπορω να δω?Παταω το λινκ και μου βγαζει username-password και δεν γινεται τπτ....

----------


## panXer

Παρακαλώ θα ήθελε να μου απαντήσετε, είτε στο παρόν thread είτε σε pm όλοι όσοι είστε ενθουσιώδεις για την εθελοντική προσφορά εργατοωρών για λογαρισμός της COMDEX, ποιά τα κίνητρα σας;.

Αδυνατώ να κατανοήσω αυτή τη στάση.

----------


## koki

ftp://eastattica.awmn/awmn/2006-10-18_c ... MG1141.JPG
Σαν την Αννα Καρένινα που κοιτούσε το τρένο είσαι εδώ Νικήτα. 
 ::

----------


## ngia

άρχισαν οι ρακές .. θα γίνει του τρακμαν

----------


## MAuVE

> βρε γκρινιαρη... εχουμε και τα ατομα απο το ιντερνετ...
> δε γινεται να εχουμε μεγιστη ποιοτητα και framerate και αναλυση και και και


Τότε να φορέσει ο ngia πηλίκιο πλωτάρχη, 
ο dti μακώ με το λογότυπο της Παραεμπορικής ΑΕ 
και o acoul jean με κεντημένο στις κωλότσεπες το λογότυπο της Mikrotik, ώστε να τους αναγνωρίζω.

Γιατί βλέποντας φάτσες και μόνο δεν γίνεται.

----------


## nOiz

> Γιατί βλέποντας φάτσες και μόνο δεν γίνεται.


Κι αν πας κι εσύ μη ξεχάσεις την κουκούλα σου!  ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

http://10.29.79.2:8000/listen.pls
Live τώρα. Zabounis+Trackman

----------


## ChoOSeN

Εμένα καμιά φωτογραφία δέ με τραβήξατε;;;  ::   ::

----------


## vegos

AWMN @ dte Photos:

----------


## vegos

AWMN @ dte Photos Part II

----------


## MAuVE

@ nOiz 

Αν και δεν σε ξέρω, ούτε ενδιαφέρομαι να σε γνωρίσω, απλά για να μην αποκοπείς από τις ρίζες σου, μην ξεχάσεις να κρατάς την σακούλα με τα σκουπίδια σου....

----------


## ChoOSeN

> @ nOiz 
> 
> Αν και δεν σε ξέρω, ούτε ενδιαφέρομαι να σε γνωρίσω, απλά για να μην αποκοπείς από τις ρίζες σου, μην ξεχάσεις να κρατάς την σακούλα με τα σκουπίδια σου....


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> @ nOiz 
> 
> Αν και δεν σε ξέρω, ούτε ενδιαφέρομαι να σε γνωρίσω, απλά για να μην αποκοπείς από τις ρίζες σου, μην ξεχάσεις να κρατάς την σακούλα με τα σκουπίδια σου....


Bravo τώρα κάτι μας είπες, εσύ γεμίζεις τα τόπικς με σκουπίδια. 
The roof - the roof - the roof is on fire! Κeep flaming.

----------


## m0bius

> Το stream του awmnradio θα παίζει σήμερα όλη μέρα από την dte.
> http://10.29.79.2:8000/listen.pls


Σήμερα ακούγεται τέλεια  ::

----------


## johnnie

Πράγματι ωραία ημέρα σήμερα η έκθεση ήταν καλή και το δικό μας περίπτερο απλό και σωστά στημένο. Όσοι δεν κατάφεραν μέχρι τωρά να πάνε αύριο!

----------


## nvak

Εμείς μιά χαρά είμασταν. 
Θέλαμε βέβαια άλλο τόσο χώρο, αλλά ας όψεται η πολιτική του οργανωτή που κατάφερε να μειώσει αρκετά τους φετινούς εκθέτες και να αφήσει πολλά περίπτερα άδεια στην μοναδική αίθουσα που χρησιμοποίησε.

Επισκέπτες υπήρχαν πολλοί. Αμφιβάλλω όμως αν έχει και του χρόνου...

----------


## johnnie

Κατάλαβε κανεις τι ρόλο είχε το (μεγάλο) περίπτερο απο "Το χαμόγελο του Παιδιού" σε μία τέτοιου είδους έκθεση που ήταν δίπλα μας? Σουρεάλ...  ::

----------


## lambros_G

και πιο διπλα ο ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ αδειος χωρος....... του χρονου θα μα ς τα σκασουν χοντρα γιατι μονο εμεις θα τους φερουμε κοσμο  ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::  λεμε τωρα.........

----------


## ngia

Δεκτήκαμε πολλά email στο info από επισκέπτες και μέλη τα οποία ζητούσαν να μάθουν γιατί αποκαλείται τώρα τελευταία ο Β52 φραπεδιάρης..
Ως εκ τούτου είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να δώσουμε τα σχετικά πειστήρια...

----------


## Exoticom

Κάθε χρόνο και χειροτέρα σαν πολυκατάστημα ήτανε η έκθεση καμιά σχέση με έκθεση Ψηφιακής Τεχνολογίας.

----------


## ngia

Το φυλλάδιο του κυρίου Γιώργου ( GD ) 
Όλα τα λεφτά ... 
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Pro ... WMNrc2.pdf
Φτιάχτηκαν 4000 αντίτυπα (ο Γιώργος το έκανε όλο το τρέξιμο από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος)

Στη φώτο ο κύριος Γιώργος εξηγεί στη κοπέλα πως θα συνδεθεί στο awmn ...

----------


## acoul

λίγο Comdex 2006 για όσους δεν τα κατάφεραν ... το περίπτερό μας και του Hellug ήταν γεμάτο ζωή όπως καταμαρτυρούν και οι φωτογραφίες ... !! ο B52 αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι της σπείρας ζωγράφιζαν !! Internet, Wireless

----------


## ngia

στην βιτρίνα μας δείξαμε την εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίες στα ασύρματα ..
πρώτα οι λυχνίες .. μετά οι cm6/cm9  ::

----------


## ngia

τι κάνουμε σε μια έκθεση που δεν έχει σχέση με μας ?

----------


## ngia

μονομαχία στο τράβηγμα φωτογραφίας ...

----------


## paravoid

> Το φυλλάδιο του κυρίου Γιώργου ( GD ) 
> Όλα τα λεφτά ... 
> http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Pro ... WMNrc2.pdf
> Φτιάχτηκαν 4000 αντίτυπα (ο Γιώργος το έκανε όλο το τρέξιμο από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος)


Πάρα πολύ ωραίο, εξαιρετικό!
Να ήταν και αληθινο το κομμάτι περί ανοικτού λογισμικού...

----------


## ngia

στη φώτο ο Apoikos με κομμένα τα μαλιά κοντά , μετά το στοίχημα που είχε βάλει περί mikrotik-linux ...

----------


## papashark

> Το φυλλάδιο του κυρίου Γιώργου ( GD ) 
> Όλα τα λεφτά ... 
> http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Pro ... WMNrc2.pdf
> Φτιάχτηκαν 4000 αντίτυπα (ο Γιώργος το έκανε όλο το τρέξιμο από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος)
> 
> Στη φώτο ο κύριος Γιώργος εξηγεί στη κοπέλα πως θα συνδεθεί στο awmn ...


Πάρα πολύ καλά τα φυλλάδια, μπράβο GD.

Kαι μπορώ να πω το καλύτερο περίπτερο που είχαμε ποτέ. Μπράβο σε όσους έτρεξαν.


Οσον αφορά την έκθεση, απίστευτο χάλι... Τι δουλειά είχε το "χαμόγελο του παιδιού" ? Οτι και τα μπιλιάρδα λίγο παραδίπλα....
Και τι να πω για την φοβερή idea (αηδεία διαβάζετε στα αγγλικά  ::  ), να στήσουν lan party μέσα στην έκθεση, υποβιβάζοντας ακόμα περισσότερο το επίπεδο....

Αδεια περίπτερα, άδειοι χώροι, Ασχετα περίπτερα (πχ Prisma Channel από την ΕΡΤ)...

Του χρόνου θα ζητήσω και εγώ περίπτερο να πουλάω δαχτυλίδια  ::

----------


## ngia

το περίπτερο τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους οι γνωστοί ραδιοφωνικοί παραγωγοί zabounis-trackman οι οποίοι έκαναν και Live εκπομπή "τα ξεκαλουπώματα"
στη φώτο ο βοηθός του Τσαουσόπουλου που πρόγραμμα στο δίπλα περίπτερο, τους ζητά αυτόγραφο ..

----------


## ngia

οι admins του περιπτέρου θέλουν και τα κουλουράκια τους ...

----------


## ngia

ή ακόμα καλύτερα ...
όσοι διαπίστωσαν κάποια χικ..χικ στο λινκ τώρα ξέρουν το λόγο ...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Το φυλλάδιο του κυρίου Γιώργου ( GD ) 
> Όλα τα λεφτά ... 
> http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Pro ... WMNrc2.pdf
> Φτιάχτηκαν 4000 αντίτυπα (ο Γιώργος το έκανε όλο το τρέξιμο από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος)
> 
> 
> Πάρα πολύ ωραίο, εξαιρετικό!
> Να ήταν και αληθινο το κομμάτι περί ανοικτού λογισμικού...


Όντως το φυλλάδιο ήταν για μένα το μεγαλύτερο κερδος από αυτή την κινητοποίηση για τη συμμετοχή μας στην εκθεση.
Εξαιρετικό, από κάθε άποψη, ήταν αυτό που μας έλειπε και είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα βοηθήσει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο στην κατανόηση από τον πολύ κόσμο του τί είναι το awmn και να αποκτήσει μια πρώτη επαφή μαζί μας...
Θερμά συγχαρητήρια λοιπόν στον GD!!!

----------


## ngia

πόσο παρατηρητικοί είσαστε..βρείτε τον πασατέμπο στην εικόνα ...
γιατί πάντα υπάρχει ένας πασατέμπος ...
μάλλον ... πρέπει αύριο να ζητήσουμε τα τα δύο διπλανά περίπτερα ..

----------


## ALTAiR

> οι admins του περιπτέρου θέλουν και τα κουλουράκια τους ...


Προβοκάτσια...

Ο Γιάννης με διαβεβαίωσε ότι δεν έφαγε ούτε ένα...

----------


## madmetal

αγαπητοι αυριο σκαμε μυτη απο πατρα..
ελπιζω να δουμε κοσμο...  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Παίδες, μη σχολιάζετε αρνητικά για το χαμόγελο του παιδιού. 
Αν δε σας αρέσει, ασχοληθείτε με κάτι άλλο. 
Κάνουνε πολλή και καλή δουλειά.

Ευγενικά το ζητάω.

----------


## dti

Κι επίσης να πούμε οτι το "Χαμόγελο του παιδιού" διαθέτει το δικό του ραδιοδίκτυο, με προσβάσεις σε Υμηττό και Πάρνηθα.  ::  
Μια επαφή μαζί τους δεν θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα, με την προοπτική πιο στενής συνεργασίας, αν θέλουν κι εκείνοι...

----------


## wireless.surfer

ftp://eastattica.awmn/awmn/2006-10-20_comdex (μόνο wireless)

Μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες και ένα μικρό video από τη σημερινή ημέρα.

----------


## johnnie

> Παίδες, μη σχολιάζετε αρνητικά για το χαμόγελο του παιδιού. 
> Αν δε σας αρέσει, ασχοληθείτε με κάτι άλλο. 
> Κάνουνε πολλή και καλή δουλειά.
> 
> Ευγενικά το ζητάω.



Αν μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τί σχέση έχει ένας τέτοιος οργανισμός με την τεχνολογία και τα πολυμέσα θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος. Κανείς δεν αρνείται ότι κάνουν καλή δουλειά και μπράβο τους και να συνεχίσουν..Και η Greenpeace κάνει καλή δουλειά αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πρεπε να είναι και αυτή εκεί?

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Παίδες, μη σχολιάζετε αρνητικά για το χαμόγελο του παιδιού. 
> Αν δε σας αρέσει, ασχοληθείτε με κάτι άλλο. 
> Κάνουνε πολλή και καλή δουλειά.
> 
> Ευγενικά το ζητάω.
> 
> 
> ...


Εκεί που πάει κόσμος πάνε και αυτοί, γι' αυτό διαλέξανε και το περίπτερο δίπλα μας.  ::  
Πάνε να ενημερώσουνε και να ευαισθητοποιήσουνε. Όλοι εκεί σε μεγάλο ποσοστό, είτε είναι γονιοί ή θα γίνουνε.
Η ΕΡΤ τι υψηλή τεχνολογία έδειχνε? Ο άλλος που πούλαγε CDs? Το eshop? Μαγαζί είναι, δεν φτιάχνει προϊόντα δικά του καινοτόμα για να είναι εκεί.

----------


## GD

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά τους λόγια, αλλά θα ήθελα να αποδόσω κι εγώ μερικά credits:

Το logo όπως γνωρίζετε είναι του βινύλιου

Κάποια χωρία από τα κείμενα μου είχαν σταλεί από τον ngia (από το παλιό φυλλάδιο) και κάποια από τον socrates (είχαν δημοσιευθεί σε τεύχος του PC Magazine).

Το ένα από τα δυο αγγλικά κείμενα είναι αυτό που είχε δημοσιευτεί στο ακόλουθο thread: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....942&highlight= όπου όμως προστέθηκαν διάφορες διορθώσεις από τις παρατηρήσεις που είχαν γίνει εκεί. (paravoid, socrates)

Ακόμα η μεταφορά των φυλλαδίων από το τυπογραφείο έγινε από τον nikpet ο οποίος υπέμεινε πάνω από 3 ώρες κίνησης στην Αθήνα πίσω από το τιμόνι.

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον winner ο οποίος πέρασε ένα ολόκληρο βράδυ μαζί μου στο jabber δίνοντας ιδέες και κάνοντας παρατηρήσεις για πάνω από δέκα drafts.

Το pdf που ανέβασε ο Νικήτας δεν είναι το τελικό αλλά μια από τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις. Προσπάθησα να επισυνάψω την τελευταία έκδοση σε PDF 1.3 ώστε να ανοίγει και από xpdf χωρίς προβλήματα στις σκιές και στα transparencies, αλλά παίρνω το μήνυμα λάθος failed to upload empty file... κάνω κάτι λάθος; (είναι περίπου 4,5ΜΒ)

----------


## nikpanGR

Παιδια θα περάsω σήμερα να σας δω από κοντά.Ελπίζω κατα τις 12.00-1300.Καλή συνέχεια από πειραιά..ΝikpanGR

----------


## ngia

φώτος
http://info.awmn/users/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=141
http://info.awmn.net/users/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=141

----------


## ngia

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι με χαρά σας ανακοινώνουμε ότι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα που βασανίζει τα μέλη του awmn την τελευταία δεκαετία βρήκε τη λύση του.

Όπως αποδυκνείεται στην επισυναπτόμενη φωτογραφία οι *ρακές* που θα καταναλωθούν απόψε έχουν *CE* και όλα τα σχετικά declaration of conformity

----------


## ngia

η διαδικασία πιστοποίησης του κουλουριού..  :: 
βιαστήτε γιατί δε θα μείνει τίποτα ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Πολύ ωραία… το περίπτερο σκίζει… αν και παιδιά λίγη καθαριότητα δεν βλάπτει…  ::  
Αλλά τα πάρτι έτσι είναι τι να κάνουμε … tooooo many people toooo much fun … no time for cleaning….  ::  

Θα περάσω και εγώ μετά την ψόφο μου διότι δεν έχουμε βγάλει δήμαρχο εδώ στην Αγ. Παρασκευή…

Πάντως εγώ χθες δεν το χάρηκα και τόσο… αν και undercover… τελικά με τσίμπησαν μέσα στην έκθεση τα πρόσωπα και κατέληξα πάλι να μιλάω για δουλειά από το ένα περίπτερο στο άλλο...
Από την άλλη όμως (με αφορμή τις συζητήσεις που έκανα με κάποιους γνωστούς) νομίζω ότι θα αρχίσει η κάθοδος του Nettraptor προς την περιοχή της γλυφάδας… Νέοι κόμβοι και εκεί…. Λέτε τελικά να αποκτήσουν δίκτυο και τα ποιο νότια σημεία?
Πάρα πολύ κόσμος ενδιαφέρθηκε να συνδεθεί και επιτέλους είδαμε από κοντά και κάποιες παλιές καραβάνες που φαινομενικά μας έχουν εγκαταλείψει… αφού σας τρώει ρε… αφήστε τις κόνξες

Μπράβο και για το φυλλάδιο από μέρους μου… είναι ότι καλύτερο σαν promotion δουλειά που έχω δει μέσα στο δίκτυο. Μακάρι να φτιαχτεί και άλλο υλικό όχι στα φόντα του, αλλά με την ιδία δημιουργική φαντασία… 

Θα έρθω να με ποτίσω με CE ρακί και να μαζέψουμε σήμερα το απόγευμα… to see you all there… που λέει και ένας γνώστης της αγγλικής.

----------


## andreas

σε καμια ωρα θα ερθω και εγω απο εκει (αν ξυπνησει καποιος να ερθει μαζι μου)....

----------


## alex-23

ελα παραπονιαρη!!!
παμε να τους δειξουμε πως γινεται η πιστοποιηση  ::   ::

----------


## MerNion

> ελα παραπονιαρη!!!
> παμε να τους δειξουμε πως γινεται η πιστοποιηση


Πίνεις και ρακί εσύ;;  ::   ::  Γιατί προχτες το βράδυ αποκλείεται να έπινες ρακί εκεί που σε πέτυχα  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

και ο τίτλος του mr περίπτερο απονέμεται στον κ. Γιώργο ...  ::

----------


## john70

> και ο τίτλος του mr περίπτερο απονέμεται στον κ. Γιώργο ...


Μπράβο Κύριε Γιώργο ,  ::   ::   ::  

Τις ήξερες τις κοπέλες ?

 ::

----------


## anka

Ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στα παιδια για την επαγγελματικη οργανωση του περιπτερου μας  ::

----------


## nbaltas

πέρασα σήμερα! εξαιρετική προσπάθεια παιδιά. μεγάλα συγχαρητήρια.

το καλύτερο φυλλάδιο της έκθεσης και σίγουρα ο μεγαλύτερος λόγος άτομα / τ.μ. περιπτέρου όλης της έκθεσης!!!!!!

με τέτοιες ενέργειες πάει το δίκτυο μπροστά. και πάλι μπράβο παιδιά

----------


## Vigor

Όλα τα ωραία πράγματα κάποια στιμή τελειώνουν.

Ξεκινήσαμε να μαζεύουμε το περίπτερό μας.

Ραντεβού του χρόνου, ακόμα πιο ορεξάτοι, ακόμα πιο ενωμένοι.

*AWMN forever!*

----------


## madmetal

μπραβο παλικαρια!
τα καλυτερα περιπτερα awmn και hellug(μετα απο αυτο του e-shop  ::  )

----------


## commando

και του χρονου διπλοι...σε μεγεθος το περιπτερο γιατι απο κομβους το βλεπω τριπλοι...και βαλε...

----------


## smarag

Αν και η έκθεση δέν ήταν και πολύ καλή το περίπτερο του AWMN μάζευε όλο το κόσμο επίσης το φυλλάδιο που δίνατε στον κόσμο ήταν πολύ καλό.

Μπραβό άντε και του χρόνου  ::  Με ακόμα περισσότερα links και περισσότερο ενεργό κόσμο.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στους δημιουργούς του φυλαδίου! Τι μπράβο δηλαδή, το μπράβο λίγο είναι!

Μπράβο και σε όσους βοήθησαν στην πραγματοποίηση αυτή της (πολύ καλής κατά τη γνώμη μου) διαφήμισης του awmn, να τρέξουν να οργανώσουν, να βρουν εξοπλισμό, να στήσουν, να μαζέψουν, να εξηγήσουν στον κόσμο, να περάσουν από το περίπτερο και όπως αλλιώς βοήθησε - συμμετείχε ο καθένας.

Το κλίμα ήταν ζεστό και χαρούμενο όποια ώρα και αν περνούσες και όλοι ήταν σε μια πολύ ευχάριστη διάθεση. Ειλικρινά, μια από τις πιο ευχάριστες στιγμές που έχω ζήσει στο ασύρματο δίκτυο! Σου θύμιζε μια συνάντηση διαρκείας!  ::  

Άξιζε πολλά και μπράβο σε όλους.

Παραθέτω αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες και video από ψηφιακή φωτ. μηχανή. Πρόσβαση δυστυχώς μόνο wireless... Αν θέλει κανείς να κάνει το ψυχικό, ας τις μεταφέρει κάπου να τις κατεβάζει ο κόσμος και από το internet.

ftp://eastattica.awmn/awmn/2006-10-22_comdex

Και του χρόνου!  ::

----------


## nOiz

Μάπα ήταν η έκθεση, το περίπτερο του AWMN όμως ήταν όλα τα λεφτά, ειδικά το φυλλάδιο, πήρα μόνο ένα ρε γαμώτο. Τσιμπήσαμε και DVDάκι Fedora Core 5 από το Hellug (το Kubuntu ποιός το πήρε τελικά ρε ρεμάλια?)  :: 

edit : Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι και το eshop είχε ωραίο "περίπτερο"  ::

----------


## Winner

Ωραίο κλιμα, ατμόσφαιρα που μύριζε παντού awmn, καταπληκτικές εντυπώσεις, πολύς κόσμος, απίστευτο φυλλάδιο, καταπληκτικό περίπτερο.

Μια εξαιρετική παρουσία, αντάξια σε συνέχεια της περσινής. Κάθε χρόνο και καλύτερα.

Υστερούσε πολύ το internet κομμάτι. Την πρώτη μέρα δεν μας έδινε η dte λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων, τις άλλες απλά σερνόταν λόγω θορύβου μάλλον. Πατήσαμε στα δικά μας πόδια, είχαμε στο περίπτερο διαφορετική παροχή internet απ' ότι η υπόλοιπη έκθεση - κατά πολύ πιο αξιόπιστη, το link με donalt δεν έπεσε ούτε στιγμή.

----------


## papashark

> Υστερούσε πολύ το internet κομμάτι. Την πρώτη μέρα δεν μας έδινε η dte λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων, τις άλλες απλά σερνόταν λόγω θορύβου μάλλον.


Aσύρματα το έδινε ?

Γιατί έπιασα απίστευτα πολλά ssid για ένα τόσο μικρό χώρο, που είναι σίγουρο ότι τίποτα δεν θα έπαιζε σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη από λίγα μέτρα από το εκάστοτε ΑΡ...  ::

----------


## Tenorism

> και ο τίτλος του mr περίπτερο απονέμεται στον κ. Γιώργο ...


Αμέσως ρε κάφροι. Οι κοπελίτσες είχαν περάσει πρώτα από το hellug που τους είχαν δώσει λάθος live-cd (fedora, ubuntu κλπ) και ο Γιώργος απλώς τους εξηγούσε γιατι θα πρέπει να βάλουν gentoo

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> Υστερούσε πολύ το internet κομμάτι. Την πρώτη μέρα δεν μας έδινε η dte λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων, τις άλλες απλά σερνόταν λόγω θορύβου μάλλον.
> 
> 
> Aσύρματα το έδινε ?
> 
> Γιατί έπιασα απίστευτα πολλά ssid για ένα τόσο μικρό χώρο, που είναι σίγουρο ότι τίποτα δεν θα έπαιζε σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη από λίγα μέτρα από το εκάστοτε ΑΡ...


μπα....
το "awmn-omni" επαιζε μεχρι την αλλη ακρη με σεβαστες επιδοσεις....

παντως η εκθεση πολυ μετρια ως αδιαφορη.... Δεν ειχε κατι ενδιαφερον εκτος απο τις γυναικες στα περιπτερα  ::   ::   ::  

Το φυλλαδιο μας παντως εσκισε  :: 

Αντε και του χρονου!

----------


## Tenorism

> και του χρονου διπλοι...σε μεγεθος το περιπτερο γιατι απο κομβους το βλεπω τριπλοι...και βαλε...


Δεν νομίζω πως αξίζει τον κόπο και το χρόνο να ξαναπάμε, γιατί ήταν τελείως μάπα ή έκθεση και μας πιάσαν και το κ@λ@ (800 €). Άσε θα έπρεπε να μας είναι και υποχρεωμένοι μετά από τις βλακείες τους με την ασύρματη κάλυψη. 
Σε μία μόνο περίπτωση πάντως θα συναινούσα στο να ξαναπάμε. Αν είχαμε και εμείς τίποτα ωραία μωράκια μοντέλες, να βγάζουνε φωτογραφίες οι υποψήφιοι κομβούχοι.
Κατά τα άλλα, σε στυλ πάρτυ γνωριμίας εξελίχθηκαν τα πάντα στο περίπτερό μας, κάτι που θα γινόταν και στην έδρα που διαθέτουμε. Τώρα που έχουμε και ηχητικό εξοπλισμό, ποιος μας πιάνει... ποτάκια και μωράκια υπάρχουν πολλά...  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Μπράβο και από μένα για την οργάνωση, awmn και hellug μακράν τα καλύτερα περίπτερα !

Συγχαρητήρια !

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> και ο τίτλος του mr περίπτερο απονέμεται στον κ. Γιώργο ... 
> 
> 
> Αμέσως ρε κάφροι. Οι κοπελίτσες είχαν περάσει πρώτα από το hellug που τους είχαν δώσει λάθος live-cd (fedora, ubuntu κλπ) και ο Γιώργος απλώς τους εξηγούσε γιατι θα πρέπει να βάλουν gentoo


Άσε που μετά από λίγο άρχισε να μιλάει για ένα πως το είπε να δεις…. Emerge? Κάτι τέτοιο… Πολύ πρόστυχο παιδί αυτός ο Γιώργος… προσφέρθηκε λέει να το κάνουν μαζί αν δυσκολευτεί …. Κάτι λέει παίρνει ώρα και τέτοια… τι να πω ξεφύγαμε…χάλασε ο κόσμος  ::   ::   ::  

Του χρόνου λέω να κλείσουμε όλη την αίθουσα εμείς…. Πιο χαβαλέ θα έχει αν όχι και περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον…  ::

----------


## ngia

::  Mπράβο σ'όλα τα παιδιά που βοήθησαν με τον οποιοδήποτε τρόπο, ήταν όλοι υπέροχοι  ::  
όσο θυμάμαι
Dti (σε όλες τις δουλειές, υποδοχή, μεταφορά, στήσιμο, ξεστήσιμο κτλ, απλά ακούραστος)
GD (εκπληκτικό φυλλάδιο, επιμέλεια και διαδικασία για την εκτύπωση του, αλλά και υποδοχή επισκεπτών)
Winner-Cirrus (στήσιμο και διαχείριση των τεχνικών κομματιών του περιπτέρου αλλά και οργάνωση και αλληλοβήθεια)
Oddy, Nikpet, vigor (τρεξίματα και γενικά τη βρώμικη δουλειά)
LabrosG (video)
Donalt, B52 (στήσιμο του ασύρματου λινκ)
Altair (εκτύπωση-προσφορά της αφίσας του Nagios)
Cheetah (εκτυπώσεις αφίσων)
Panste (ποτά και συνοδευτικά τους και υποδοχή επισκεπτών)
trackman-zabounis (τα ξεκαλουπώματα)
Tenorism (media server)
Τα παιδιά από Ανατολική Αττική,wireless_surfer, Choosen, Yorgos, RF(παρότι είχε γεννήσει), nettraptor, nc, alexa, mickflemm, acoul, Tarantula, sokratisg, sw1jra, AV, machine22, jchr, στην υποδοχή επισκεπτών και γενική βοήθεια και όσα παιδιά φέραν εξοπλισμό για την έκθεση

 ::  Χοντρικά, καλά περάσαμε εμείς και οι επισκέπτες. Αυτό είναι και το βασικό , η έκθεση είναι ένα πανηγύρι όπου πάει ο κόσμος για να περάσει καλά.
Αρκετός κόσμος - από αυτούς που μας ενδιαφέρουν είδε ζωντανά-χειροπιαστά το awmn και πήρε μια ώθηση να ασχοληθεί, έτσι δώσαμε 3500 φυλλάδια, (πέρυσι δώσαμε 2000). Έγιναν και μερικές χρήσιμες συνομιλίες.
Καλύτερη σίγουρα από πέρυσι, πρέπει να σκεφτούμε τι θα κάνουμε του χρόνου όμως...
Η έκθεση είχε αρκετά διασκεδαστικά, όπως επισκέπτες που κάναν μπαμ τι ζήταγαν από το ασύρματο.
Η ασύρματη κάλυψη ήταν .. ο controller να ανεβοκατεβαίνει, ο admin να ιδρώνει, τα cisco να αλληλοεξουδετερώνονται, ενώ κάλυψη έδινε ένα fritzbox με ssid awmn , με ένα ραμπεράκι χαμηλά...απίστευτο γέλιο..τα υπόλοιπα δεν μπορούν να αποκαλυφθούν γιατί θα μας πιάσει το ηθών ..
Περισσότερος σχολιασμός αύριο..τώρα νάνι..

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Mπράβο σ'όλα τα παιδιά που βοήθησαν με τον οποιοδήποτε τρόπο, ήταν όλοι υπέροχοι  
> ...


Εγώ που σε ψάρωνα και έψαχνες να μου δώσεις απαντήσεις με τρόπο δεν θα μου πείς Μπράβο;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sinonick

ιδέα μου ήταν σκουλήκι  :: 
μπράβο παιδιά για τη φοβερή δουλειά που κάνατε και ελπίζω του χρόνου να συνεισφέρουμε κι εμείς με κάποιο τρόπο

----------


## dti

Για ακόμη μία φορά βγήκαμε ασπροπρόσωποι και ταυτόχρονα βάλαμε τις βάσεις για την καλύτερη δυνατή προώθηση του awmn με τα χιλιάδες φυλλάδια που μοιράσαμε και με τις πιθανές συνεργασίες και επεκτάσεις του δικτύου προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις (Κόρινθος, Βόρεια Προάστεια, Ν. Ευβοϊκός, κλπ.).
Το τριήμερο της έκθεσης πέρασε πολύ γρήγορα καθώς όντως περάσαμε καλά και δεν πλήξαμε ούτε στιγμή αφού ο πολύς κόσμος μας κρατούσε πάντα σε εγρήγορση.
Αν υπάρχει ένα παράπονο, θα έλεγα οτι οι ίδιοι σχεδόν που βοήθησαν στο στήσιμο ήταν και στο ξεστήσιμο (αυτό ήταν σαφώς πιο εύκολο). Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να δω περισσότερους να συμμετέχουν και να μην είναι πάντα οι ίδιοι.
Σίγουρα ενωμένοι μπορούμε να πετύχουμε ακόμη περισσότερα.

Άντε και του χρόνου μ' ένα ακόμη μεγαλύτερο και πιο κεντρικό περίπτερο!

Υ.Γ. Τα πράγματα που ήταν για τη λέσχη είναι ήδη στη θέση τους. 
Ο πάγκος είναι στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας. 
 ::  Κάποιος πρέπει να βοηθήσει αύριο τον ngia (που προσφέρθηκε να τον μεταφέρει) για να τον ανεβάσει πάνω. Καθώς είναι ασήκωτος ο πάγκος και με μεγάλο μήκος, θα είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να ανέβει από έναν...
Για να δω λοιπόν συμμετοχές...
Επειδή υπάρχουν και κάτι άλλα αντικείμενα στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας από κάποια ανακαίνιση (που μάλλον πάνε για τα σκουπίδια) καλό είναι να μην παραμείνει ο πάγκος εκεί για πολύ. Καλού-κακού κόλλησα κι ένα χαρτί με τον τίτλο μας (αυτό που είχα βάλει παλιότερα αντί για ταμπέλα στην είσοδο)...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μπράβο στα παιδιά για το όλο στήσιμο και την προετοιμασία ! Μακάρι να μπορούσα να βοηθήσω και ουσιαστικότερα στην όλη προσπάθεια, δυστυχώς δεν προλαβαίνω τίποτα πλέον. Πολλά συγχαρητήρια στον gd για το εξαιρετικό φυλλάδιο (τώρα θυμάμαι κάτι "καλιτέχνες" και κάτι "logo art contests" και γελάω, φίλε τους έσκισες όλους), το gentoo κάνει τη διαφορά, εγώ το έχω πει  ::  . Το link ήταν πολύ σταθερό, το περίπτερο πολύ οργανωμένο με τη μουσική του, τα βιντεάκια του, τους κλασικούς καμμένους linuxάδες και δικτυάδες στην γωνιά τους και γενικώς όλα ήταν ένα κλασικό awmn χαβαλέ. Άντε και του χρόνου παιδιά να είμαστε καλά να το χαρούμε, να είναι και ο Σωκράτης παρέα να γουστάρουμε.

Είναι πάντως πολύ όμορφο ότι στην έκθεση είδα κάποιους φίλους που είχα να τους δω καιρό, όπως τον linuxά του σχολείου μας (τον apkat για όσους τον ξέρουν), κάποιους συμφοιτητές μου, αρκετά παιδιά απ' το awmn που είχα πολύ καιρό να δω κλπ. Είναι καλό να βρισκόμαστε ρε παιδιά, πρέπει να ξανακάνουμε ένα κανονικό meeting μηνός, τώρα που έχουμε και έδρα. Σαν εκείνα τα παλιά meeting που μαζευόμασταν από όλες τις περιοχές...

----------


## maxfuels

Καλημέρα με ενα μεγάλο *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* σε ολους αυτούς που βοήθησαν να στηθεί αυτό το υπέροχο περίπτερο. Τα πάντα ηταν υπέροχα !

----------


## smarag

Καλημέρα και Καλη Εβδομάδα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε όλους σας και του ΧΡΟΝΟΥ πάνω απο 5000 φυλλάδια.

----------


## wiresounds

Δυστυχώς μόνο για λίγο μπόρεσα να περάσω, και έκανα ψηστήρι στα δύο παιδιά από Χολαργό που έφερα.

*Μπράβο παιδιά.*
Το καλύτερο περίπτερο της έκθεσης και με τον περισσότερο κόσμο ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο.

Το φυλλάδιο πάρα πάρα πολύ καλό.

Και του χρόνου.

----------


## ngia

> Εγώ που σε ψάρωνα και έψαχνες να μου δώσεις απαντήσεις με τρόπο δεν θα μου πείς Μπράβο;;;


κερατούκλη  ::  ... με αιφνιδίασες ... δεν θα ξανασυμβεί ...

----------


## dti

Έχω πάρει κατά λάθος το poe από το wrap του Συλλόγου.
Από το καπάκι του δικού μου wrap μου λείπει το μονωτικό λαστιχάκι που μάλλον κάπου πρέπει να έχει μπλεχθεί με τα υπόλοιπα καλώδια κλπ. που ήταν στο συρτάρι του γραφείου.

----------


## ngia

> Έχω πάρει κατά λάθος το poe από το wrap του Συλλόγου.
> Από το καπάκι του δικού μου wrap μου λείπει το μονωτικό λαστιχάκι που μάλλον κάπου πρέπει να έχει μπλεχθεί με τα υπόλοιπα καλώδια κλπ. που ήταν στο συρτάρι του γραφείου.


θα κάνουμε το ξεκαθάρισμα-τακτοποίηση απο τις κούτες την τετάρτη

----------


## petrosb

Παιδια συγχαρητηρια και απο εμενα. Καλη δουλεια.

----------


## acoul

> Παίδες, μη σχολιάζετε αρνητικά για το χαμόγελο του παιδιού. 
> Αν δε σας αρέσει, ασχοληθείτε με κάτι άλλο. 
> Κάνουνε πολλή και καλή δουλειά.
> 
> Ευγενικά το ζητάω.


+++++++++++++++




> Πάρα πολύ καλά τα φυλλάδια, μπράβο GD.
> 
> Kαι μπορώ να πω το καλύτερο περίπτερο που είχαμε ποτέ. Μπράβο σε όσους έτρεξαν.


Θεωρώ ιστορική μέρα τα δύο απανωτά μπράβο από τον γνωστό μεγαλοκαρχαρία ... !! Να τριτώσω το κακό με ένα ακόμη μπράβο !!

----------


## ngia

> Ο πάγκος είναι στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας. 
>  Κάποιος πρέπει να βοηθήσει αύριο τον ngia (που προσφέρθηκε να τον μεταφέρει) για να τον ανεβάσει πάνω. Καθώς είναι ασήκωτος ο πάγκος και με μεγάλο μήκος, θα είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να ανέβει από έναν...


... για προθέρμανση καλά ήταν  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Πολυ ωραια η παρουσια του AWMN από όλες τις απόψεις.

Ενα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε όλους!

----------


## acoul

Διάφορα σημαίνοντα πρόσωπα της χώρας πέρασαν από το περίπτερό μας με σημαντικότερο αυτό του 3kto3eythrAs που είχα και την τιμή να συνομιλήσω ολίγα λεπτά !! Έλαμψαν ξανά δια της παντελούς απουσίας τους, και αυτή τη φορά, εκπρόσωποι του ακαδημαϊκού και δημόσιου βίου του τόπου μας. Προφανώς λόγω φορτωμένου προγράμματος προκειμένου να σώσουν το μέλλον της πατρίδος !! Οι λιακάδες των ημερών έξω είναι ότι πρέπει για ταρατσάδες !!

----------


## ALTAiR

Και εμένα κάπου μου παράπεσε ένα laptop(ότι μάρκα να ναι)!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

καθε χρονια παμε και καλυτερα!  ::  
μπραβο μας!

----------


## vito_corleone

Ωραία φάση ! ! !  ::   ::   ::  

Ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε όσους βοήθησαν για την οργάνωση του περιπτέρου του AWMN ! ! !
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Άντε και του χρόνου ακόμα καλύτερα.....  ::

----------


## nOiz

Φάτε μάτια ψάρια... 

photo by ianeira

----------


## BaBiZ

> Φάτε μάτια ψάρια... 
> 
> photo by ianeira&reg;


Εχμ.... τίποτα από Τ3?  ::   ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Από την πλευρά μου συγχαρητήρια σε όλόυς όσους ήρθαν/έστησαν στην έκθεση, δηλαδη παλιούς/νέους, κόμβους/πελάτες κτλ κτλ, συλλογικούς/και μή!

Μπράβο και για το ποιοτικό, πολύ ωραίο και φωτεινό/πολύχρωμο φυλλάδιο για το δίκτυο που έφτιαξε ο gd, το οποίο μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα! 

Για μένα το πίο ευχάριστο ακόμα και από τη δημοσιότητα, αναγνωρισιμότητα που αποκτά το δικτυό μας, είναι το ανάλογο κλίμα που υπάρχει, δηλαδή το μόνοιασμα και η κοινή μας προσπάθεια για βελτίωση του δικτύου. 

Κατά την γνώμη μου, πολλές φορές και δυστυχώς τις περισσότερες, το φόρουμ (η βιτρίνα μας στον έξω κόσμο) δίνει αντίθετη εικόνα. Αυτός έιναι και ένας από τους λόγους πού αποφεύγω να γράφω/διαβάζω συχνά.

Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια και του χρόνου καλά να έιμαστε θα γίνουμε ακόμα καλύτεροι!

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nOiz
> 
> Φάτε μάτια ψάρια... 
> 
> photo by ianeira&reg;
>  
> 
> 
> Εχμ.... τίποτα από Τ3?


εχουμε εχουμε....

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BaBiZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nOiz
> 
> ...


Post it!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

Να και 5 φωτό που τράβηξα στα γρήγορα την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα. Νομίζω ότι φαίνεται ότι το κλιμα στο περίπτερο του awmn ήταν ιδιαίτερα θερμό.

----------


## nOiz

H τελευταία photo μας δείχνει τον πόλεμο για τα κουλούρια που έγινε???  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

> H τελευταία photo μας δείχνει τον πόλεμο για τα κουλούρια που έγινε???


o panste στον αντιπερισπασμό και fon hussan στην επίθεση

----------


## Exoticom

Την μελαχρινή του e-shop την έχει κανείς?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Οι καλύτερες ήταν αυτές στο περίπτερο του skroutz.gr  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Οι καλύτερες ήταν αυτές στο περίπτερο του skroutz.gr


Οι οποίες λόγω Σκρουτζ δεν είναι και απαιτητικές...

----------

